# Just a Journal



## w8lifter (Nov 2, 2002)

I just need somewhere to write down my shit 

*1a. Cambered Bar Pressdown* 60/10, 80/10, 90/8, 90/9...0 sec RI
*1b. Cable Hammer Curls* 50/10, 60/10, 70/9, 70/7....90 sec RI

*2a. Lying EZ curl Extention* 40/6 x 3, 40/5....30 sec RI
*2b. Standing EZ curls* 40/10, 40/8 x 2, 40/7.....90 sec RI

*3a. Seated overhead Extension* 30/10, 35/8 x 2....0 sec RI
*3b. Standing Alternating DB curl* 15/8, 17.5/6 x 2....90 sec RI

*4. Single Arm RG Pressdown* 30/5 + 20/4 + 10/4, 30/3 + 20/3 +10/3, 20/6 + 10/6....60 sec RI

*5. Machine Preacher Curls* 40/5 + 30/4 + 20/4, 40/3 + 30/3 + 20/3, 30/5 + 20/5 + 10/10....60 sec RI

*Abs*

Machine crunch, 60/15 x 2

MB Reverse crunch, 15

Oblique Crunch, 15

Hanging Leg Raise, 15


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey w8! glad ta see you around!
first, your cable hammer curls? Did you use a rope for that?

..and I just voted for ya!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey w8! glad ta see you around!
> first, your cable hammer curls? Did you use a rope for that?
> 
> ..and I just voted for ya!



Yes...and thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm weighing in at 122...but I think I may actually be leaner than 2 weeks ago 

I don't know how the hell I am going to get my water goals this week 

I've never had sore obliques before.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 4, 2002)

*1. NG Chins* 7, 7, 6, 6...90 sec....next week I think I'll do WG Pronated w/ a 20-30 sec eccentric

*2. Plate-loaded Row, w8 per side, different grip each set* 45/8, 55/8, 55/7, 60/5....90 sec RI

*3. RG Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/8, 55/5, 55/4, ...90 sec

*4. V-bar Cable Rows* 75/10, 90/7, 90/5 + 75/4....90 sec

*5. WG Pronated Seated Row* 75/8, 82.5/6 x 2.....90 sec

*6. WG Lat Pulldown* 75/10 x 3

*7. Back Extensions* BW/15, +10/12, +10/10

I think I will do 2 more weeks of hypertrophy training and then do a 3 week strength training phase.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

hey w8! how are you? What is hypertrophy training? Just curious!!! 
Take care!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 4, 2002)

Trying to get bigger


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

gotcha ya! Thanks!
Good Luck!!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey w8, 
   so happy to see this. Right now I could use the inspiration


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Hey w8,
> so happy to see this. Right now I could use the inspiration



Hey girl! How've ya been? I've seen you lurking lately 

Still personal training? Competing?


----------



## karategirl (Nov 5, 2002)

Things have been so crazy here that i usually don't have time to post. I am training and doing nutrition for 2 gym's and working for a psychiatrist doing health risk analysis. It seems like the more I help others the less time I have to focus on my training. Your intensity always inspires me to focus in and bust my ass. KG


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

It's good to hear from you KG 


*Training*

I thought I had a shitty w/o...but I'm pretty sore right now so maybe I didn't, lol. I worked out w/ a partner, so all RI's were as long as her set. 

*1. Bar Dips* 15, 15, 12

*2. Swiss Ball DB Press* 25/10, 30/6, 30/5, 30/5...spot on the last rep of the final 2 sets....I was pissed, normally I can get more than that...was harder on the ball.

*3. Incline BB Press* 65/6, 65/6, 75/1 + 65/6....spot on the last rep...I suck

*4a. Seated Machine Press* 60/10, 75/8, 75/6 + 60/5
*4b. Machine Flyes* 60/6 + 50/5, 50/8, 50/8

*5. Flat bench cable flyes* 20/8, 20/6, 20/6

*6. Swiss Ball Flyes*...repped out, rested 15 secs, repped out...15/6...15/3...15/4...15/1

*Abs*

decline crunch w/ 10lb...20
Hanging leg raise....12
Oblique Raise...10
Machine crunch...60/15
Reverse crunch w/ 10MB...15

no rest


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2002)

> ...I suck



LOL!!!  You sound like me when I'm working out except I say it out loud!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

Oh you don't know the half of it....I was cursing like you wouldn't believe today, lol...too many new exercises at once


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

I actually hit my water goal today ...and I was even at work all day


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and I was even at work all day



Half of your paid hours were in the toilet no doubt


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

Um...almost, lol.


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

God damn hot avvy girl!!!

Love that pic!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> God damn hot avvy girl!!!
> 
> Love that pic!



(it could be a little bigger...)

I did vote again for ya though!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

I LOVE THAT PIC TOOO!!
Your sooo hot w8!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks guys 

*very thirsty*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

see? You're not drinking, you are shrinking, hence the small picture!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

K...I'm outta diuretics...normally would have another two this evening...ya think red wine would help? ....and if yes...can I have white wine instead?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

My fuqing head hurts.

Ooops, wrong thread...oh well


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

why are you taking diuretics?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

I have an audition tomorrow for an infomercial


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

How exciting!!!!

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Cool. good luck w8


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

Sweet!  Good luck w8!  I'm sure you'll look great.


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Would that be an infomercial for one of those 'abscercisors'?  

Just kiddin'!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

I was hoping it could be one of those hair removal ones


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Would that be an infomercial for one of those 'abscercisors'?
> 
> Just kiddin'!!



Um...something like that yes, lol 

Thanks guys


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 7, 2002)

BW...120...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Great new journal! 

Good luck on the audition! They'd be fools if the didn't pick you!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks NG.

K...I'm very, very tired of doing this right now...I like the work, but I hate the fucking process.

So....do ya think that if someone drops water too often, it'll start to backfire on ya? ....I guess i'm screwed for next week.

On the up side...I've noticed a definite change in my abdominal musculature since I've started w8ed exercises......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey w8!
Good luck on the infomercial! Give me a new reason to watch late night tv!
Maybe you could replace Christie Brinkly and do the total gym w/ ol chuck norris himself.....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2002)

How did it go?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 7, 2002)

It was very cheesy, lol...lasted a whole 5 minutes...and the machine was um...well, not like working out at a gym 

I am much better at modeling


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2002)

LOL!  Well at least you tried it out!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep....all good experience


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey W8! 

So now we know when we see one of those infomercial girls on TV that it takes a lot more than the machine they are trying to sell to get abs like yours! (If it were only as easy as they make it out to be  )

So what are your plans now?


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2002)

By the way...how did you change the name of your journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

A Mod has to change the name of the thread.

My plans now are...I have one more photoshoot...next week, and hopefully that's the last for quite a while....and then I'm going to try and put on some more muscle, and work on gaining strength 

*Training*

*1. Swiss Ball DB press* 20/8, 25/8, 25/7, 25/6

*2a. DB Shrugs* 50/15, 55/12, 60/10...
*2b. Upright Rows* 50/8, 50/7, 50/7

*Nautilus Shoulder Press, NG* 65/10, 70/8, 70/6

*Cable Laterals* 10/10, 15/5 + 10/4, 15/4 + 10/3

*Seated Bent Over Raises* 10/12, 12.5/10, 15/10

*DB Front Raise* 10/8 x 3

*Seated Machine Laterals* 50/5 + 40/4 + 30/4 + 20/5


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh...I forgot abs, lol

Seated Machine Crunch....60/15, 70/6
Decline Crunch w/ Twist....20, 20
Oblique Raise.....15, 15
Hanging Leg Raise.....12, 12

In a circuit....no rest.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> My plans now are...I have one more photoshoot...next week, and hopefully that's the last for quite a while....and then I'm going to try and put on some more muscle, and work on gaining strength
> ...




Me too Well I dont have a photo shoot(thank gawd!) BUt I would like to start putting on a lil more muscle instead of fat!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi w8!!!

Seeing as I can't be responsible enough to carry on a journal of mine and post,  I'm glad I found yours to check things out.  

Note to all you post whores:  Fuq abstinence, I need to smarten up an start whoring around again!  > By posting a journal again all you gutter minded fiends 

Wow and congrats on your continued sucess and dedication.

Yeah yeah I've been busy as usual and not able to log on or post these days.  Because I've been so busy and on the go,  I haven't been able to eat as much or stick to a bulking program right now.  And being in constant motion I've dropped down to 117lb.  I kinda like the way I look right now, but of course have that burning desire for more MUSCLE!!!  I need a maid and a chef to help me out!

Maybe I'll start a journal next week > Yeah right so I can post for 2 weeks and then fall off again...I'll try, gosh darnit.

Keep it going w8.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I need a maid and a chef to help me out!



FUQ!....Tell me about it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no...just 3 slices




I think any "Real" journal would include meals!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

*meal 1*

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream

*meal 2*

chicken
mixed veggies
flax seed oil

*meal 3*

tuna
2 tsp flax

*meal 4*

pizza


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh...and a banana somewhere in there too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 8, 2002)

Very Funny!  Thank You! 


*Meal 5*

Hips and Ass...and a general feeling of "*Full*ness" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 9, 2002)

I did arms today...will update later...Skyler's birthday party today....13!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 9, 2002)

Worked out w/ a partner so RI's were as long as her exercise took.

*1a. Bar pressdown* 60/10, 70/10, 90/8
*1b. Cable Curls* 50/10, 60/10, 60/8

*2a. Seated overhead extension* 25/10, 30/10, 35/10, 35/10...guess I'll try 40's next week 
*2b. Standing EZ curls* 40/10, 40/8, 40/8, 50/3 + 40/6

*3a. Tricep kickbacks* 7.5/12, 7.5/12, 10/10...major squeeze at peak of contraction
*3b. Standing Hammer curls* 15/8, 17.5/8, 17.5/8

*4. Reverse Grip Tricep pressdown* 30/5 + 20/6, 30/4 + 20/5 + 10/6, 20/12....60 sec RI

*5. Seated DB Curl* 15/8, 15/6, 15/5....60 sec RI


10 minutes on the stepper thingy....30 seconds level 9, 30 seconds level 1

10 minutes on recumbent bike.

....in place of a leg workout this week 

*Meal 1*

1/2 cup oats
1 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
coffee

*Meal 2*

not really a meal....one really small piece of pizza

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 4*

tuna
2 tsp flax
apple
2 graham cookies

*Meal 5*

ground beef
spinach
oz of cheese

*meal 6*

6 egg whites
3 yolks


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Meal 2*
> 
> ...



I think I need to get my computer checked. Every so often the print gets really small.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 10, 2002)

...yeah...you better get that checked...it doesn't sound right at all


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 10, 2002)

Taking a day off from the gym....much needed....though I'll still miss it 

*Meal 1*

coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

a side note....a friend from work bought me a coffee...and forgot the sweetner (tried to convince me that sugar wouldn't kill me  ) so I drank it sans sweetner, just w/ cream...and it was do-able... ...so I guess I can cut it at contest time 

*Meal 2*

1/2 cup oats
1 srving protein
1/2 tbsp p-nut butter

*fuqqing starving today*

another side note....I am really quite sick of peanut butter...and it's not like I've abused it, lol....I just can't eat it on it's own anymore  And I rarely put it in my oats even 

*Meal 4*

Um...cashews...lots of them....fuking nut-eaters 

*Meal 5*

4 oz ground beef
2 cups spinach

*Meal 6*

1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 apple

Okay...so I screwed up w/ the nuts


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 10, 2002)

...I think I'm going through the change or something....I am walking around in a little tank top and I'm dying of heat 

....I also can't sit still for more than 5 seconds....maybe I should ease up on the java


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey!
Wow..saw the weight you were shrugging with....very much not bad!
..and you have a 13 year old?!?!? Holy shiznit!
so...infomercial this week...famous movie star next?
Will you still remember us 'little people'?


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm getting sick of peanut buttah too, that's why it's on to abusing the almond buttah.....next will be the cashew buttah!

I get tired of routine to easily!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hush! How can one get tired of pb? I just ran out yesterday...will go and look for that natural stuff....


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Wow..saw the weight you were shrugging with....very much not bad!
> ..and you have a 13 year old?!?!? Holy shiznit!
> ...




Very much not bad?...is that good?  lol


Lina...I still love almond butter 

....and cashews 


Training 

Worked out w/ Mel again, so RI's were as long as her set.

*1. NG Chins* 6, 5, 5, 4.... getting way better w/ these 

*2. Plate loaded row, w8 per side* 45/8, 55/7, 60/7...different grip each set.

*3. RG Pulldowns, w8 per side* 45/8, 50/7, 50/6

*4. V-Bar Cable Rows* 90/8, 90/6, 90/5 + 75/4

*5. WG Pulldowns* 90/8, 90/7, 90/6 + 75/4

*6. Seated Rear Fly* 45/8, 45/10 x 2

*7. Back Extension* BW/17, +10/10, +10/10....323 tempo


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

yes, my dea lady..that is good!

Chins are getting better? Are your lat spreads getting bigger? You 'V' coming out better?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Um...I dunno ...I see myself everyday, I can't tell.


OT...there is no way I'm ever gonna hit my water...ever again..I'm lucky if I get in 2 litres at work 

This shoot is going to suck.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 11, 2002)

Meals.......


....and this is a 'Journal", not a "Confessional"  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Then I don't have anything to update w/?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 11, 2002)

OK....Confess......."fucking nut eater"! 


oops forgot cookies......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Okay 

Well...I'm getting worse...I need an ass kicking?

I kinda just nibbled a million times today...so it's not arranged in meals 

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1 srving protein (30g)
raspberries

4 oz chicken w/ salad and newmans

an hr later an asian pear...cause I was still hungry but between clients

1 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

an hr later veggies w/ newmans

about 5 oz ground beef

1/2 cup cottage cheese w/ an asian pear

1 srving protein
1 tbsp cream
1 tbsp p-nut butter.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Okay...that looks really bad


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh shit...I also had a granola bar


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

An what about the snikers you told me about??


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Shut up kuso ...ya trying to get me in trouble??? 

*has not had snickers!*


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2002)

> I need a maid and a chef to help me out!


 if i wasnt married already i would offer my services


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Found a salad recipe you may be interested in w8 

http://homeschooling.about.com/gi/d...gees.com/kitchen/recipes/kidstuff/k069801.htm


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

decided to search for a few more for you  

http://www.christmas-cookies.com/recipes/recipe.phtml?catid=19&recid=321

and

http://www.recipesource.com/desserts/snickers-bar-pie1.html

and

http://www.thepartyworks.com/candy-bar/10-thumbs-up/snickerscheesecake.htm

this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then finally to this


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

kuso, I'm not even going to click on those links


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Thats alright, they are there for when you are feeling weak 

Here`s the first one though.....sounds pretty fucking bad actually 

Snickers Salad

Submitted_by : Laurie Holloway - New Underwood, SD 

6 large red apples, unpeeled
6 large Snickers bars (or 1 pkg. bite size Snickers bars)
1 12 oz. Cool Whip 

Cut apples and Snickers bars into bite size pieces. Mix in Cool Whip and ENJOY!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

See? I was helping to get you off the shitty food and you go give me a ...........


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm about to give someone a STFU 

Ok...Dr. of Pain...here's my thoughts, lol....

I am very likely going to fuck up dropping water, since I can never get enough in at work so I was thinking I shouldn't  I look okay in the morning pre-food, whereas if I fuk it up...I'll end up holding water and not look okay at all....so, I'm thinking keep water normal, which btw is way low, switch to distilled on wednesday, normal "dropping water" meals the day before...so low sodium, and take a couple diuretics and potassium...and keep water constant.

So, the only thing I'm changing is no carbing, no water loading and dropping...and day of, I'll go w/ no food and sip water throughout the day.

Does that sound okay?


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Shit  Almost got one


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

ALBOB...is that you?


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



Hey...where'd you get that tongue??? I've been looking for that ...you should ask Prince to add it...I could use that for someone


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Ah.........after being nasty to me all day, you get a glimps of my tounge and want it eh??  Typical! Only one thing on your mind 





Good idea though.....I stole it from lina, but will ask Prince to add it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats alright, they are there for when you are feeling weak
> 
> Here`s the first one though.....sounds pretty fucking bad actually
> ...



oof! Now, my breakfast doesn't look so unhealthy.....
and I would hate to see the size of the friggin behemoth who submitted that one....


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

I love nuts!!!

I have 3  bags each of raw almonds and shelled raw sunflower seeds.  And I always keep a huge bag of roasted/in shell peanuts on top of the fridge.  If I'm really bad I'll hit the salted cashews or macadamia nuts.  But I'm not bad like w8, LMFAO, so I never touch those ones...


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2002)

can i pornalize those top three words now, or do i have to shut my mouth.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was going to do the same thing!

(and I'M single!!!!)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm about to give someone a STFU
> 
> Ok...Dr. of Pain...here's my thoughts, lol....
> ...



WOW, this journal is getting congested fast............

First, NO FUCKING EXCUSES.....get a bottle and CARRY IT!  Just like we tell people there is no excuse to miss a meal between shaker containers, ice chests, tupperware, etc...there is NO EXCUSE for missing water (remind me sometime )  Tell your clients you have a shoot and are likely to have to pee every 12 minutes and they will understand.

Next...there is more to water balance than water, electrolytes and diuretics:

http://www.howstuffworks.com/kidney6.htm


The same way I see people on a daily basis for laxative teas and pills, digestive enzymes for digestion, I see as many living on "water pills" and not for  the right reasons  (blood pressure, edema. etc).....they use them as a "cosmetic crutch!"  (poop crutch. dogestive crutch. etc).  You can only get away with this so many times before the body PROTESTS!   Sorta like it does with Lipogenesis.


So short answer....your plan will work......but STOP doing this to your body so frequently, ...PLEASE 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Did I just get a lecture


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay...I'm trying to stop...I want to stop...they keep asking me to shoot


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay...I could have put this all in one post, lol....I can't be leaving my client every 12 minutes to go pee :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did I just get a lecture




Did it feel like one? LOL

BTW...you should go answer your latest marriage proposal! 


(and yes, you can leave your client once or twice, teach them how to rack their w8's)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did I just get a lecture



that was more like being briefed!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> BTW...you should go answer your latest marriage proposal!
> ...



Done, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

*Training*

1 set bar dips, 15

Flat Bench, 25/8, 30/7, 35/4...spot on last rep, 30/8

Incline Press on Hammer Strength, w8 per side, 35/8, 35/7, 35/6

Incline DB Flye, 15/10, 17.5/8, 20/6

Cable Crossovers, high...30/10, 40/10, 40/5 + 30/5, 35/6 + 30/4

*Abs*

Seated Machine Crunch, 70/14
Incline Hip raise, 20
hanging leg raise, 12
Oblique raise, 10/15
Reverse crunch w/ 10lb MB between knees, 20
Twisting crunch, 20

Meals.....

water.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Meals.....
> ...



Is it good when your food shakes? :mad....:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay well....the day started out okay...but then I got hungry and didn't have much time to make anything...so....do you really want to hear?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

Since public ridicule doesn't do any good..........



.....no.  (too many sugar plums to support you) :yuckobodyfat:



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay...it's not that bad, I swear...it's just not up to Dr. Pain Standards 

btw...forgot...did an hr of kickboxing tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

K....I guess.......

Then posting your meals should be NO big deal? 

DP'd


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

Fucking GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRr 

meal 1
1 coffee
1 tbsp cream
3 oz ground beef
1/2 cup cottage cheese

meal 2

tuna
1 tbsp flax
banana

meal 3

protein bar

1 scoop protein
1 tbsp cream
1/2 tbsp p-nut butter

(actually eaten about 40 minutes later)

meal 4
1 scoop protein
1 tbsp flax

meal 5
3 egg yolks
6 whites
1 green pepper
1/2 scoop protein mixed w/ couple tbsp SF FF pudding mix and 1 tbsp cream

*still hungry* 

*not telling the really bad thing*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks.....Good Night!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Thanks.....Good Night!
> 
> 
> DP



Goodnight...Dr. *Pain*


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay...I fuqed up....I look like shit....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

EH?  

That's Canadian for WTF!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

OK, stop being Girly and tell us what's wrong, somebody may have an idea how to fix you! 

BTW...when is this shoot? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

tomorrow...that's not really what I was bawling about ....although I should be...I really look like shit...shouldn't have done that kickboxing class


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

Let's try something!


All Liquid meals for the rest of the day.  Do your herbal diuretics....and stay low sodium as you planned. 

Cut water at 4 PM, except for the shakes.  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

No...I don't think I want to do that 

I may do one though...since I'll be at work.

It'll be okay...I won't have clothes on to make me look "fat" so it won't matter, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let's try something!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...you're right...gonna do the shake...but not gonna drop the water


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

What should I have for breakfast if I'm not cutting water out?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Ok...you're right...



Fuck Yes Ms. Stubborn    Thank You 

If you're dry and deplete....eat some high glycemic carbs (no fat)...and stay dry

If your "holding"....1.5 servings of protein....... 6 oz water....one TSP of flax.  200 mg of "pill form" Caffiene, 100 mg of B-6 and some potassium may help if you have some time

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

K...I'll probably be holding, lol...I don't have caffeine pills, is a thermo okay?  *hasn't had one in months*


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

I also don't have b-6


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

I really look like shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

Why does it take 3 posts nowadays.......are you trying to catch the 'whores?"  

No Thermo........it may agggggggiiittttaatte you.....


Just go to bed early and hope for a good day....you know....good day bad day syndrome?

I bet your "looking like shit"...is someone else's GOOD day!


It will all work out.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

I don't know why it's taking three posts 

Yeah but....someone else doesn't have to stand naked in front of a camera


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

Neither do you.

Good Luck Tomorrow   You'll look gr8....I know it! 

DP

p.s   Here is a hint.........reread your Journal........and see if a little more consistancy, discipline and a few fewer cheats might have made a difference.   Let the goal drive you with tunnel vision, when your a model.......be a model!    You can't serve two masters at the same time..........model first....then BB... K?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Neither do you.
> 
> *Um...yeah....that's what he's paying me for *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 13, 2002)

You'll be gr8 at anything you do, always!


Good Night w8!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks DP  GN


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

Goodluck w8!!

I bet you are just a lil' nervous but you will do great!!!

So are we talkin' nudie shots here?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 14, 2002)

GOOD LUCK W8, you look beautiful in your picture


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

w8ing, w8ing, w8ing...patiently w8ing for w8 to get home and tell us how it went!!!

How exciting!  Nakie pics


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks girls....well, I'm back.... I somehow woke up looking alright....not real hard but it did the job.

These pics will be in a gallery show in Toronto on March 1...so if anyone's in TO and wants to see w8 naked......  LMFAO

So um....bring on the bulk


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Woo hooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was it fun?

Hmmm, don't know where I'll be Mar. 1/03, but I can maybe figure something out.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

w8 naked ... March ... TO ... I think we can make that happen - wee hoo!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

lmfao...if anyone actually goes I'll die


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> .. I somehow woke up looking alright...
> ...



Congrats! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> ...



Thanks DP 

I'm gonna try, lol...I so was in a cranky mood this morning....ya see...I love the actual modeling ...just hate the process of getting ready for a shoot, contrary to popular belief, it IS the destination...not the journey 

The studio owner (not the photographer I worked w/ today, the guy he rented the studio space from) took my name and email addy and asked if he could recommend me to those looking for models, LOL.

Oh...and I didn't think anyone could "out-shy" me...but this shooter was really shy, LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

I just finished my Oxygen submission  FUQing finally...only took me 8 months 

Got the photos at the printers right now...it'll be off in the mail tommorow


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

Yeah thanks  I'll need it


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

remember what ya gotta do if you get in!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

What's that?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh! I remember  K


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey W8,
which gallery in TO?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah thanks  I'll need it



sh-eah...puh-lease.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

GOOOOOD LUCK w8 on the oxygen mag!! That would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

*1. Back Squats* 95/8, 115/6, 125/5, 125/3

*2a. SLDL* 95/10, 115/8, 115/6
*2b. Lying Leg Curl* 50/8 x 2, 50/5

*3. Hack Squat, w8 per side* 45/8, 55/6, 65/6

*4. Single Leg Press, w8 per side* 25/6, 25/5, 25/5....my left leg is really weak...it's the injured side coincedentally.

*5. Single Leg Seated Curl* 45/10, 50/8, 50/8

*6. Adductor thingy* 70/10, 80/10, 90/10

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice w8's!   But you're not showing RI!    

And WTF is an "Adductor Thingy?"...is that the "Yes" machine or the "NO" machine?" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nice w8's!   But your not showing RI!
> 
> And WTF is an "Adductor Thingy?"...is that the "Yes" machine or the "NO" machine?"
> ...



It's good to hear from you 

It's the no machine 

RI's....120 on squats, 0 on deads, 180 on lying curls, 120 everything else.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> It's good to hear from you
> ...



Like to see 180 to 210 on Squats, more reps....5-8 ranges...same w8  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Like to see 180 to 210 on Squats, more reps....5-8 ranges...same w8
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

by Dr. Pain 


Like to see 180 to 210  sec RI on Squats, more reps....5-8 ranges...same w8  

Are you fuqing insane??? I can barely do 125?! 

Shut up and do it ...it's all in your head.  It takes 3-5 MINUTES TO RECYCLE YOUR CP STORES....AT A 120 SEC RI....You can not lift as heavy as we need you to....Mass builds MASS!  (so  hard not to twist that) 

Yes, been stressed, I think things are better now!

Good  

Yes it is!  Stress sucks, fucking big time 

You need the "Yes" machine! 

...you said the inside...why the hell do I need the outside? 

No I said reduce the inner thigh....not stress it and make it GROW!  The YES machine will increase your hip flexors, periformis and gluteus medius( I know, we don't need bigger there either LOL) allowing you to lift heavier, thus building more mass and TOTAL body hypertrophy!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> by Dr. Pain
> 
> *WTF is this? *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

*"I don't need a bigger ass!"*

Wouldn't that be....   I don't need a bigger Jack ASS? 


DP


btw....if you use kilos I would understand....but don't you fucking dare touch the 2.5 pound plates to go from 125 to 130.....grab a 10 pound bell, lay it on your shoulder..........move it around like a toy as you flail.....toss it to the ground and fucking do 135 like the "Big Girls" do.............when they are warming up!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

and let me save you the trouble...


I know   .....      "I suck!" 


DP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

get her , DP!

I'd like to see her put up 210! I've never heard a woman grunt in the gym before...

Just a question, couldn't she try the Smith machine to try the weight,and if to much, lock it and step out from under?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> get her , DP!
> 
> I'd like to see her put up 210! I've never heard a woman grunt in the gym before...
> ...




I hear women make foul noises all of the time!  (some sound very....well use your imagination)

As for w8......w8 knows that the Rose squats 225 for 10, Tan Girl 225 for 3-4, Paris 225 for 5  (competes in July, asked me for help today), and Power K 205 for 5......Our friend Mochy"s mom.....Jodi....slams 155 for breakfast.


The smith machice is a good alternative, but we always do that with the feet well forward...it emphasizes quads as oppose to stabilizers and total leg development....diminishes the anabolic effect of the "Back Squat"  However, what you are describing is a viable technique we use on PL's......we go into the cage and set the safety bars 6-12 inches below the standing position.....Rack 120%  to 140% of max w8 and let the lifter "feel" the w8....... 


DP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

so.....w8's...slacking then?!?!?

(I'm so gonna get biatch slapped forthat one!)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and let me save you the trouble...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *"I don't need a bigger ass!"*
> 
> Wouldn't that be....   I don't need a bigger Jack ASS?
> ...




Okay...to do that then, I gotta do one warm up set of ??? and then straight to 135


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

10 X bar
6 X 95
5 X 115
5 X135
8 X115
12 X 95

Warm-up
Work sets
Down Sets

Are you saying "I suck?" LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

I didn't say it...you did 

K...well...I'm not doing the bar...but I'll do the 115 & 95


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't say it...you did
> 
> K...well...I'm not doing the bar...but I'll do the 115 & 95



So fuqqin stuborn......I said DO the bar!   It's important to W/U :mass:

and you'll DO the 135! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

*not doing the bar!*

*meal 1*

1/2 cup oats
1 srving protein
2 tbsp cream

*meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*meal 3*

2/3 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax seed oil
1 tbsp or so of newmans

*meal 4*

1/3 cup oats
1 srving protein
1 tbsp pnut butter
2 tbsp cottage cheese

*meal 5*

4 oz chicken


*meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp mayo
cashews...don't know how much...a lot 

*confessions*

diet coke....from a fountain so ya know it's still got sugar in it, lol. and 4 pieces of licorese 

oh...and a glass of wine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

*doing the bar*


What, no veggies or a fruit?  (you're gonna need Fibre One again LOL) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

I knew you were gonna give me shit for that, lol.

*didn't do the bar last time I was told*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

AND, let's start seeing some macro totals, because I don't think your eating enough to LBM!  


*so fucking doing the bar*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

BTw...I got asked to model again


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Hello...I barely have time to eat...I certainly don't have time to fuqing write everything down!

*what bar*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

I knew that would happen! :sofucked:


And what did you say?



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Haven't answered yet...don't wanna do it? lol

www.digitalglamourphotography.com ...haven't checked it yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hello...I barely have time to eat...I certainly don't have time to fuqing write everything down!
> 
> 
> ...



* Not that carb laiden peice of thrash quasi nutritional bar, the bar that the "Real Women" use!  *


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Ha! Looks interesting


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

*sigh*....you so suck.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Haven't answered yet...don't wanna do it? lol
> 
> www.digitalglamourphotography.com ...haven't checked it yet.



GEEZ! 


This is a Journal. 

 State your GOAL.   State your PLAN!  

FUCKING FOCUS ON THE GOAL, STICK TO THE PLAN!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

I want it all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

Well winning the site's JACKASS award was a good start...... 

You're just too frustr8ing to help tonight, I so understand why some children are "Shaken"   

G'Nite w8  ....err, I mean Princess Jackass 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

lmfao  

Goodnight Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> AND, let's start seeing some macro totals, because I don't think your eating enough to LBM!
> 
> 
> ...



Me thinks you underestimate the amt of cashews I'm eating


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

hiya!
wow....what a site..
'you too, can be a digital photographer and learn how to talk to gorgeous supermodels.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Originally posted by Dr. Pain
> 
> ...





Only your  "Jacked'  ASS can tell for sure? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

FUQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ!!!!!!!!

I just wrote out a 20 minute fucking post w/ my w/o and everything and lost it all  

FUQ


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I did NOT say that!  If your clients behaved, or should I say mis-behaved like you do.....you would feel like you are w8sting your time! :stubbornjackass:
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

Okay then...one more fuking time 

Mel slept in...so no training partner...which was good in a way cause I'm bloody sore from leg day and she would have made me do cardio, lol...also bad though cause I can't press the 30's w/o her...so i did an extra set.

Speaking of legs, I forgot to add my calves to my leg day...4 sets standing calf, RI 60, w8 155, 17, 15, 12, 12

*Training*

*1. External Rotations* 5/10, 5/8

*2. Seated DB Press* 20/8, 25/8, 25/8, 25/7....180 sec Ri

*3a. DB Shrugs* 55/15, 55/12, 60/12, 60/10....0 sec Ri
*3b. EZ Bar Upright Row* 50/7, 50/8 x 3....180 sec RI

I could probably shrug 65's but I don't think I'd be able to re-rack them 

I lost my grip on the first set of rows so I used the straps on subsequent sets 

*4. Nautilus Press, semi pronated* 65/10, 70/8, 70/7  180 RI

*5. Standing Cable Laterals* 15/6, 15/5 + 10/4, 15/4 + 10/3....RI 90

*6. Seated Bent over Rears* 10/10, 15/9, 15/9....90 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

A pre-confession.....we're going out to dinner....and _then_ I'll be good...I swear...everything will be out of my system


----------



## muscleathlete (Nov 16, 2002)

*Dinner*

DON'T MENTION DINNER


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

where are you going out to dinner..dinner..dinner..dinner..dinner..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use your straps on both the shrugs and the rows....and then call the "weight boy" to re-rack your w8's.   65's...hell 70's  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I did NOT say that! If your clients behaved, or should I say mis-behaved like you do.....you would feel like you are w8sting your time! :stubbornjackass:
> 
> ...



* ONE:*  Because I SAID too!  As your coach/trainer I expect full co-operation, effort, dedication.....and less bullshit.

*TWO:*  Because not knowing your warm-up (we do 2 sets each of light extensions and curls, and  one set of allowing the w8 of the leg press sled to stretch our adductors and hamms)  AND KNOWING that you have a PESKY Hamstring injury.....we want to "Set the Groove" for the coming sets.  The bar is not a waste of energy...it is almost inconsequential as to effort for that, or elevating heartrate (you are "In Shape"  aren't you?), but for programing neural pathways and feedback of possible hindrances to a full squat...it is valuable.

*THREE:* Allows for a no-load strectch of ligaments and connective tissue......preparing the legs for what's coming.

* FOUR:* The ladies I train, everyone of them can out squat your jackass.... you should just fucking do it!  Paris, the best trainer at our gym, 5'5", 136 pounds, about 15%, solid yet slim and shapely, came to me today and begged me to train her for competition.  We are going to bulk her to 150-155, and I'll bet anything I can get 275 for 3 out her by New Years...and she will fucking be doing the bar.........she'll do it til I say stop too!

* FIVE:*  Tan Girl....121 pounds at 5'3" can squat the bar 135 times....no rest....after 5-8 sets of heavy.....and also starting with the BAR.........what makes you so wussy?  Waste of "your energy" my ASS!

* SIX:*  Did I mention....BECAUSE I SAID TOO? 


DP

p.s  I forgot to mention that Frogface Tracey got her squat to 185....in 3 months from 95 pounds under my coaching.....5'2  112....until she got these massive breast which threw off her center of gravity! LOL

Mrs. Big Rob can squat too BTW......except she hates "Big Legs" on a woman.........


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Because I SAID to!



Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

First of all...you're very grumpy for a trainer 



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> * ONE:*  Because I SAID too!  As your coach/trainer I expect full co-operation, effort, dedication.....and less bullshit.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> First of all...you're very grumpy for a trainer




I wonder why! ?  

Just Fuqqin' do it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

My fucking shoulder really really hurts 

Whenever I flex or abduct...and actually, it's getting worse as the day goes on...it's starting to ache just sitting here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

Overuse caused by a "fork" undoubtedly!  


When you can walk w/o waddling, I suggest you DO legs again, *with the bar*, then take 2 days off, alternating ice and heat on your shoudler.  Try using your "other hand" and arm for important things! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

I just did legs, and I can barely walk cause i'm so freaking sore, so I'm not doing them again for a while.

I don't like ice...it makes me cold


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

and btw...I'm just going to point out that I am still very lean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just did legs, and I can barely walk cause i'm so freaking sore, so I'm not doing them again for a while.
> 
> I don't like ice...it makes me cold



WHAT do you DO, BREADFACE!???

Your getting really good at WHINING!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

Ok, first...don't yell at me 

I bought something, lol....It's spelt bread made w/ wild rice....so it's not really bread.

The ingredients are: stone ground organic whole spelt flour, natural spring water, organic wild rice, sour dough (stone ground organic whole spelt flour, natural spring water, bacterial culrture), salt.

Per slice:

90 kcals
3.6 protein
.5 fat
19 g carbs
   .1 g sugar
   3.2 g fibre

You have to know what spelt flour is before you can say no 

and...and just one slice w/ peanut butter (which I rarely eat anymore  ) like per week? 

K?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> WHAT do you DO, BREADFACE!???
> ...



Oh crap...I didn't see that before my post


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

lmfao! Now you're really gonna yell at me aren't you


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

ok I've got a cold compress on it, over my sweater so I'm not cold


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok, first...don't yell at me  * forgot to say PLEASE*
> 
> I bought something, lol....It's spelt bread made w/ wild rice....so it's not really bread.
> ...




*I bought something, lol....It's spelt bread made w/ wild rice....so it's not really bread.

You have to know what spelt flour is before you can say no 

19 g carbs *

I fucking know what spelt is!  


 NO!  







> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Ok...but now I'm done...I'm ready to eat properly now ...and I don't mean done the way Leslie is done...I mean really done



YOUR NOT DONE, you don't even know where your fucking OFF stwitch is! 

*and...and just one slice w/ peanut butter (which I rarely eat anymore  ) like per week? *

"Bull fucking shit"....whadda goinna do, keep it in the freezer!??? 



DPunisher


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

It will bloat you and "long term" is horrible, but short term for the shoulder inflammation, should help!  Don't weigh yourself the next day! 

Prove to me that you are done? :notsureyet:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't care...it hurts...I don't weigh myself anymore.

I'm done.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

K   

Hope it feels better!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K
> 
> Hope it feels better!
> ...



Thank you


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh boy! I think someone's in Time Out!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh boy! I think someone's in Time Out!!



 

I'm glad though cause um....I'm a little soft today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I do about 5 minutes of dynamic stretching immediately before squatting...which incidentally, is the only stretching I can do now...and btw, this injury is now affecting my w8 training.



I like static stretching pre-W/O better.  And not much on cold muscles!   


Wanted to mention, my Physical Therapist and I (he is also a CSCS) subscribe to not stopping, but allowing a low level of Pain to direct your W/O.  If the injury is too pesky.......stop, evalu8 and DON'T risk gr8er injury!

You have the rest of your life to do things! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> I like static stretching pre-W/O better.  And not much on cold muscles!
> ...




Funny you should say all this...cause I just fuked my leg up more  I did a nice warm up (15 min on recumbent) so I could stretch a little...first set went good, thought I was making progress and fuked it up in the second set..went to far....fuking keeled over in Pain...wasn't a good scene 

My shoulder still hurts...felt okay this morning, but as soon as i started using it, it started again...it's not aching like it was last night....just feel a pinch or something whenever I abduct or flex.

I'm falling apart


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
scraped the last of the protein out...probably 3/4 of a scoop
1/3 cup cottage cheese

*Meal 2*

Um...made a quiche or frittata kinda thing don't know the amts but it had brown rice, cottage cheese, eggs, mushrooms and brocoli

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup brown rice
about 5 oz dark turkey meat
1 cup veggies w/ olive oil
and made a little bit of SF FF pudding w/ cream 
oh...and nibbled about 1/3 cup cottage cheese 

*Meal 4*

apple
1.5 srving protein
1.5 tbsp cream

*Meal 5*

about 5 oz ground beef w/ tomatoes

*Confessions*

4 oz diet caffeine free coke
2 bites of a blueberry muffin  ...at least I didn't eat the whole thing..but it's still calling my name 

*Meal 6*

 will probably be tuna/flax


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

Impressive.....so far!  

Let's see how long it lasts.....

How's the Shoulder?


DP


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just went back for the shoulder reply...you are so Consider8!  

OK...NO MORE CARDIO!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Just went back for the shoulder reply...you are so Consider8!
> ...




That 30 thing wasn't funny 

Why no cardio?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2002)

First ya pig out, now ya ask why no cardio
You are sounding like me


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> First ya pig out, now ya ask why no cardio
> You are sounding like me



lmfao...shhhhh! I'm in enough shit...I don't need anyone pointing out anything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may be overstriding or aggrav8ing your injury.   Also, we are going to use nutrition and training to add some LBM,  and NOT use cardio to cataboilize our efforts!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

Okay...but 15 minutes in like a month and a half is hardly going to catabolize our efforts


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

I had the tuna......and some cottage cheese


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

11/18/02  *Meals*



*Meal1*

2 Blueberry Muffins
1 Banana
3 Knives P-nut Butter


*Meal 2*

Loaf of fresh baked
Protein and Carb bar (must get some)
More P-nut Butter



*Meal 3*

Cashew Casserole:

1 cup cahsews
1 cup P-nut butter
Graham Crackers
Melted Hersey's bar

*Meal 4*

Pizza and Ice Cream


*Meal 5*

Soy Crispy Treats!  (3 pans)
extra homemade Marshmellows

http://www.lowcarbluxury.com/recipes/recipe-dessertmisc04.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

Can you fucking see what I am typing LOL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

I did better.....ROTFLMAO....that was funny 

It was only a little bite of muffin 

mmafiter shouldn't have brought it home


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

G'Nite w8!   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did better.....ROTFLMAO....that was funny
> 
> It was only a little bite of muffin
> ...



Yeah right....it all starts with a little piece! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

Good night twit  ...still lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 18, 2002)

Meal plan was edited! 

DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 18, 2002)

Well FUQ!!!  Thanks a lot you guys.  I was all planned to actually be in bed by 11:00pm tonight, but I just had to check in and couldn't stop reading.  Now it's after 12:00am.   

Oh well, I've got no wheels for awhile tomorrow, so if Huggie Bear lets me I'll sleep in   I'll ignore all the housework that needs to be done.  And if he needs to eat, he knows where the fridge is - and he knows where his diapers are.  He's all set.  So the "not as cute as he used to be" wittle dude should leave me alone tomorrow morning.     Who am  I kidding.  I'm such a sucker for him.  Gosh darn that cute wittle guy!

BTW, what's with all the injuries.  You're giving us a bad rap!.  

Anyone calling you 'cougar' yet LMFAO!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Anyone calling you 'cougar' yet LMFAO!!!



I call her a cougar all the time! It's ok, cause I'm the world's greatest cougar hunter!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey w8,

What kinda protein powder do you use?

What about supplements?

I see you are still alive this morning... and survived the mushmeal last night


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm eating some of the "special brown rice" right now actually 

I use Scifit whey protein and just started using creatine again yesterday


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


That mush must've been soooo good that you went back for seconds the next day! 

So when is the bb show you are training for?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

MUSCLEMANIA  CANADA NATIONALS

DATE: 
July 19, 2003

LOCATION: 
Toronto, Ontario
Metro Toronto Convention Centre
John Bassett Theatre

****

I'm also doing the Fitness Model : 

DATE

May 3, 2003

LOCATION: 
Toronto, Ontario 
Metro Toronto Convention Centre
Upper Level

But I've decided I'm not going to stress or peak for that one cause i also want to do an IFBB show in October


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

GOALS?   w8 HAS GOALS????   

Let's fuckin' do it!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes...I have goals ...always did 

My immediate goal is to eat my face so when it's time to cut I'll be more than ready for it...is that a good goal? 







I'm just kidding...relax


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I have goals ...always did
> 
> My immediate goal is to *eat my face* so when it's time to cut I'll be more than ready for it...is that a good goal?
> ...



LMAO! 

Wouldn't that be "Eat my face *off*????"

I think a loftier goal would be for you to "Eat your ASS off!"

Relax....just kidding....sort of  LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

Um...yeah....that's eat my face off  fingers and mind not co-operating again 

BTW...despite my recent "enjoyment of food"...I only weigh 121...*sigh*...down one lb


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm read to eat!  It's a good thing we don't live closer.  I'd be wanting to hit all the good restaurants all the time.  

I do love Vietnamese food though, and it's very healthy.  

I gotta start eating more.  My diet is so low in cals these days, other than Sundays.  And I only had 2 beers on Saturday!!!  Trying to curb my appetite for that stuff.  Christmas is coming soon...I don't care about all the food.  I want to drink and party with my friends back home    I think it's gonna hurt actually.  So much beer, so little time.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

I don't know...your 43 protein bars the other day was pretty impressive


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

I have just eaten about a 1/2 cup of cashews...for anyone interested...there's 18 g of fat per 1/4 cup.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...yeah....that's eat my face off  fingers and mind not co-operating again
> 
> BTW...despite my recent "enjoyment of food"...I only weigh 121...*sigh*...down one lb




It's NOT about w8......well for you maybe it is .......it's about LBM and BF!

The creatine will add 1-3 pounds within 10 days.........And the "Official Woman's Bulk" ....WILL take care of the rest.  If it's not quality w8...we don't want her....err...it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have just eaten about a 1/2 cup of cashews...for anyone interested...there's 18 g of fat per 1/4 cup.




Bad w8...BAD! :fingerthesizeofa???:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what it's about 

Um...the official woman's bulk?....ya don't want me to follow that do ya?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this...should I do cardio to pay for it?

Don't answer that...I know this answer.....bad mentality!  EAT PROPERLY *sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

:whatthefuckamIgoingtodowithyou:  :whythefuckcan'tyoucontrolyourself:  :whenisallthisbullshitgoingtoend?:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

k

I'll be good. 

romise:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

*Meal 1*

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
coffee

*Meal 2*

5 oz ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice w/ legs
1 tsp newmans

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup cashews
coffee w/ cream 

*Meal 4*

tuna
2 tsp flax seed oil
1/2 oz mozzarella

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp cream

*Totals so far*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

I can't believe you had "Cream" w/your cashews! 

DP:  So w8.....
w8:  Yes DP?

DP:  w8...why don't you eat vegetables?
w8:  Too hard too get them out of the wheelchair DP   (no offense please)

DP:  w8, what  is the the difference between bananas and w8 shit?
w8:  about 8 hours DP

DP:  w8, have you ever smelled "moth balls"
w8:  Yes DP
DP:  How did you get their little legs apart..., w8...I know...you are an expert insect eater aren't you? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

ROTF....:eviltongue:

The funniest part is you giving me shit about having cream w/ a half a cup of fuqqing cashews ????!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

I have been too lazy to make vegetables.

I know, I know...it's no excuse


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

43 Protein Bars    That is impressive.  I definitely DID NOT eat that many LMFAO.  I had 11 on Sunday.  The most I've had in one day though is 24.  If I could eat 43 without getting too full or feeling sick I'm darn sure I would!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

I need a :sloth: or :slothful: smilie! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

Okay...24 is still impressive


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

---><---


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ---><---




and your last 2 meals? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

last one meal 

meal 5 is edited above

I don't feel like making anything so it'll probably be...cottage cheese?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 19, 2002)

and raw brocoli? lease:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

goodnight w8...er, I mean...DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

K...totally skipped arms yesterday so I did a little bi's today w/ back...and I'll do tri's w/ chest this week too. Keep forgetting to take my creatine to work w/ me so I'm having it post-w/o 

*NG Pullups* 7, 6, 5, 4....120 sec...switching these next week to sets of 1, WG w/ a 30 sec eccentric

*Hammer strength row* 55/7, 60/5, 60/5, 60/5...120 sec 

*WG Pulldowns* 105/5, 95/6, 100/5, 100/5....the 95 was a mistake...wanted 100 but miscalculated 

*Cable Rows* 105/5, 100/5, 97.5/5.....120 sec

*Seated Reverse Fly* 45/8, 50/7, 55/7....90 sec

*T-bar rows (w/ bar in corner)* 60/6, 60/6, 70/6....never did it this way before, I've always had an actual T-bar row, the movement's a little different that's why the w8's are down I guess 

*Preacher Curls* EZ bar + 5 per side, 3 sets of 6....90 sec RI

*ABS*

In a circuit:

Machine Crunch....70/12, 70/12
Oblique Raise....+10/12, +10/12
Hanging Leg Raise....12, 12

Will update meals in a minute.


Oooops, forgot to add the preacher curls, lol. 

So remember the conversation we had about the w8 of the smith? ...well, I'm pretty I was right about the smith at my old gym...cause these ones here are not heavy at all, and I can see them being counter-w8ed or whatever you called it, but the other one was way heavier.... I only bring it up cause the EZ curl bars at this gym are way heavier than the one at the old gym...so I have no idea how it weighs? 


*Meal 1*

1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
2 coffee
1/2 cup oats
1/4 cup cottage cheese

*Meal 2*

probably about 5.5 oz ground beef
Last of the rice w/ legs...about 1/4 cup

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
1 tbsp cream

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
1.5 cups mixed phytonutrients 

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
3 yolks (w/ salsa)
6 strawberries

*Meal 6*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1 tbsp cottage cheese

Total:   2151    
Fat: 96  865  41% 
  Sat: 12  106  5% 
  Poly: 23  204  10% 
  Mono: 20  179  8% 
Carbs: 120  424  20% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 208  832  39%


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Okay...I'm still hungry, just had my post workout meal....1.5 srving protein, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbsp cream....what else can I have???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

egg white omellette w/ salsa?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...totally skipped arms yesterday so I did a little bi's today w/ back...and I'll do tri's w/ chest this week too. Keep forgetting to take my creatine to work w/ me so I'm having it post-w/o
> 
> *NG Pullups* 7, 6, 5, 4....120 sec...switching these next week to sets of 1, WG w/ a 30 sec eccentric
> ...



OK, going backwards.........the 10 grams of fat in you last meal will take 20-30 minutes to satia8 you.  15 grams NUT FREE would be better.

You need some apples or berries in the early meals and some greens or veggies in the later ones... DON'T make me repeat myself !!!!!



Still  want 150, 180, 210 for RI's and heavier lifts.  I like the rep range if you are close to positive momentary FAILURE!  But I fear not because your w8 selection is tentative!  

The e-z curl bar is EASY to fiqure, most wiegh 21-25 pounds...just get on the scale with it! 

*weighs herself*

The Smith is harder.........can also be done with a scale!

Also...we want 3 sets per exercise on abs....and on the T-bar row, use the V-Bar attachment.  Thiese can also be done with one arm and your straps!

Nice W/O! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Ooooh....never thought of using one arm w/ the straps! I was using the v-bar 

K...three sets on abs....I need new ideas for back exercises btw...I was bored...and the 120 sec is driving me nuts...you want more??? Can I at least superset w/ something else then?

....and can I have an apple now?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know what it's about
> 
> Um...the official woman's bulk?....ya don't want me to follow that do ya?




Ok, my question is Why NOt?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ok, my question is Why NOt?




Cause I like my meals the way they are....what I eat (when I'm eating properly that is, lol)...to bulk...I just want to eat more of it....it's not that there's anything wrong w/ the plan itself


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ....and can I have an apple now?



You're too fuking slow...I had an apple


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ooooh....never thought of using one arm w/ the straps! I was using the v-bar
> 
> K...three sets on abs....I need new ideas for back exercises btw...I was bored...and the 120 sec is driving me nuts...you want more??? Can I at least superset w/ something else then?
> ...



You can SS your abs in there, I'd prefer NOT!  Lift heavier, like till you're panting.....then you will cherish the three minutes. :wussy:

OK on the apple if it is within 15-20 minutes of that meal......oops...maybe you w8ed too long!

And Leslie is right...WHY THE FUCK NOT!  

Paris is on it.....maybe she should start posting here!  Oh Yeah....she inclineed the 60's on Monday!  Maybe that is "too strong" of NUTRITION for you??

When you are "eating right" my ass....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You can SS your abs in there, I'd prefer NOT!  Lift heavier, like till you're panting.....then you will cherish the three minutes. :wussy:
> 
> OK on the aplle if it is within 15-20 minutes of that meal......oops...maybe you w8ed too long!
> ...




Cause it's too complicated...I don't like following a meal plan all written out like that...I know what to eat....and I like what I eat....that's why!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

> Paris is on it.....maybe she should start posting here! Oh Yeah....she inclineed the 60's on Monday! Maybe that is "too strong" of NUTRITION for you??



What's wrong w/ the food that I eat? And I don't mean the shit I've been eating...you know I know how to eat....so what's wrong w/ it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

I know that you know how to eat, don't understand WHY you don't. 

Let's see* "some"* Phytonutrients, more vairety, less nut's, more EFA''s.........totals near 1900 t0 2100

180-195 P 110 C  90 F

And then ask me again! 

Your eating like a model, not a BB.... LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

K ....I'm ready now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K ....I'm ready now



Is that the fouth, fifth or sixth...."I'm Done, I'm Ready?"...I lost count? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

No...just gonna use an old pic...there's no shoot, lol...although I still have more shooters emailing me....If I don't answer, will they go away? lol

I know...but this time I'm ready


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

I never said I was ready...said I was done...this time I'm ready to be done ...difference


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh...who gets the cards (I don't know why it's taking me 3 posts again  ) ...um...whoever I guess, hand them out at shows for promotional purposes probably


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Somebody also emailed me and asked for another "donation" of an autographed pic so they can hang me in their bar in Conneticut along w/ celebrities and sports figures


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

w8 ... becareful ... it seems awfully strange that you're getting pic requests from unsolicitated people.  Is this just recently?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

I always get pic requests...don't worry, I've learned to check everything out really well


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey!
It just let me vote for ya!
Wow! I remember Sarah Jane from the other forum...
how is that jodi miler wining? You ARE mnuch prettier and shapelier than her....


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

*Thinking.....*

Do you like this? 

.......or this?

more  

But not in pink...and not if it's see-through...I can't tell  

OMG...I really like this one...but it wouldn't do  

Or any of these?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
No

Counting left to right and row by row 3,5,6,9,12,18,21 and 28...some with breasts 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Alright then...thanks for narrowing that down for me! 

Ya know what this is for....which would be best?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

Not sure of Canadian style sense.....show me what the others wear?  Especially  the winners? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Okay....(wish this was my other forum) Sylvia wears a long black evening gown w/ a slit up the side, not sure if it's backless but it's shoulderless and does up around the neck. 

Can't remember what Alison wore and can't find a pic.

Third place was a white two piece suit...flared legs, low on the hip, short halter-type top


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....(wish this was my other forum) Sylvia wears a long black evening gown w/ a slit up the side, not sure if it's backless but it's shoulderless and does up around the neck.
> 
> * I thought I picked one of those? *
> ...



DPinion


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

You picked them all????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

although the pink.....

I know..I know...


*doesn't wear pink*

DPink


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You picked them all????



Well  then I must be right, Again! 


DP

(just kidding about the pink, YUCKO)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Pink is see through...can't use it


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

I want to do a photo shoot in these  

editing meals now, previous page


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much better....now where is that apple?


Still hungry? 

DPossible


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

Apple is w/ meal 3...forgot about it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

I see, I see that you are "ready now" 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

Good Night w8....won't be here much tomorrow...so 

EAT RIGHT!
Post your water.
And W/O like you mean it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

I have to post my water too???? 

K

 GN


----------



## karategirl (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey w8, 
What the hell is brown rice with legs? It sounds so delicious. I was looking for a vomitting smilie. Wondering if it was one of those great things like flax oil that you add to the diet even though it taste like shit! KG


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Hey w8,
> What the hell is brown rice with legs? It sounds so delicious. I was looking for a vomitting smilie. Wondering if it was one of those great things like flax oil that you add to the diet even though it taste like shit! KG



Yeah......you should try some!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 21, 2002)

Well...those T-bar rows worked! Ouch! 

I kinda forgot what I was doing (goals) and started out w/ the 25's on DB press  so I stopped at 6 reps when I realized 

*Flat DB Press* 25/6, 30/6, 35/4, 35/3....120-210 RI....really slow eccentric on the last rep of 35's

*Standing Cable Chest Press* 15/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/8.... 120 RI

*10 degree incline Smith Press, w8 per side* 20/8, 25/6, 30/5.....180 RI....I had no idea where to start since the bar was so light....fuking hate these smith machines...feels like it's doing the work for me or something  On the last rep/set I was resting at the top so I could get one more rep and I lowered it...one of the guys at the next machine (who I actually went to public school w/ LOL) jumped over to spot me...didn't need it though 

*Flat Swiss Ball Flyes* 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/6....120 RI

*Superset:*
*Tri Pressdown w/ bar* 80/8, 100/3 + 90/2, 90/6.....0 RI
*Machine Fly* 60/6, 65/4, 65/4....120 RI

Also did 20 minutes on the elliptical  

*Meal 1*

1.5 srving protein
2 coffee
4 tbsp cream
6 strawberries

*Meal 2*

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream

*Meal 3*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1 oz mozzarella
2 cups broccoli and cucumber w/ newmans

*Meal 4*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 5*

4.5 oz ground turkey
2 cups veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 6*

DP special made w/ 1.5 srving protein, 1 tbsp cream, 1 egg and spread w/ a knife-ful of peanut butter 

*Confessions*

4 oz diet caffeine free coke
1 coffee in the afternoon w/ cream
1 bite of rob's low carb protein bar 

Total:   1722    
Fat: 85  763  45% 
  Sat: 9  85  5% 
  Poly: 10  88  5% 
  Mono: 10  89  5% 
Carbs: 59  215  13% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 176  705  42%


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 21, 2002)

What's the condiment rule again?....5 calories per tbsp???

I'm writing stuff for my clients...started out w/ just the shopping list and I have a freaking 3 page article


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2002)

I thought DP said it was 5 calories per meal.  But I don't really know for sure now.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah....maybe that's it, lol...I can't remember for sure either 

I might have it in my files though


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

0 fiber?  OUCH!!!  LMFAO. 

Personally I think you'd look very nice in a silver or powder blue dress.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's the condiment rule again?....5 calories per tbsp???
> 
> I'm writing stuff for my clients...started out w/ just the shopping list and I have a freaking 3 page article



Yes, you are correct, but I thought you had to use the "Canadian Food Guide?" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Also did 20 minutes on the elliptical



NO CARDIO!


What?  Cashew Guilt? 


Nice W/O 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 0 fiber?  OUCH!!!  LMFAO.
> 
> Personally I think you'd look very nice in a silver or powder blue dress.



I don't add my veggies to fitday...so my fibre doesn't get written down.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, you are correct, but I thought you had to use the "Canadian Food Guide?"
> 
> 
> DP



Canada's what? 

I wasn't looking too good yesterday....decided to go on a week mini cut  Which might only be a couple days...just need to be not to....fat


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Canada's what?
> 
> just need to be not to....fat



Thank you.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Thank you.




...You're welcome, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Canada's what?
> 
> * for the clients...what was it?...20% P, 60% C, 20% F ???*
> ...



I agree with you guys, FAT SUCKS....it WAS called "A Clean Bulk"....don't recall were diet soda, bread, muffins, bars, cashews, grahm crackers, Hallowween candy and who knows what ELSE....even cottage cheese was "In the plan".....also don't recall were days and weaks of "low fiber" was "in the plan"

.......this program will "harden you" with CONSISTANCY.....NOT BULLSHIT!

........and in the OFF SEASON (non-modeling)....if you are CONSISTANT and GOOD.............you trade cuts for size...and STILL DO NOT look bad!


YOU ARE OVER-REACTING and UNDER-PERFORMANING! :jackass:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey!  don't use that w/ me! I'm taking a couple of days to get back on track. I know I fuked up, I'm fixing it! I don't want another "summer"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

There is a commom misconception about bulks...."that you can get away with things"........


....you can't.......or you will pay for it double on a cut (AND YOU FUCKING KNOW THIS).  Pro's have drugs...you don't....only hard work and nutrition.  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is a commom misconception about bulks...."that you can get away with things"........
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I know *behaving*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey!  don't use that w/ me! I'm taking a couple of days to get back on track. I know I fuked up, I'm fixing it! I don't want another "summer"



Your "fixing" it wrong, undoing work and compromising LBM


......NO FUCKING CARDIO! :fuck:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

BTW....let it be known that I am just TRYING to help.  w8 has a goal, I help people ACHIEVE their goals!  I'm strict, yes.........driven even with my own body...and I expect nothing less from those I coach.......what good is a half assed (double assed) effort????


Look at QS for an example of "knowing what she wants.......and going after it!"  I think Leslie WAS like too, and Real Deal...although starting l8 was also.  w8, you have a Champion's Determination, when you find your DISCIPLINE........set your site on the goal, you will have everything you want!  

...and I will be there to help leasebegood:


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

HEY!!! WAS??? I HAVE been on track cept for a few girls scout cookies! They WERE PB and it WAS after my W/O!
I still have a goal...I just wish I could see the 2003 contest dates for more clarity!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

Leslie...please set an example AGAIN for w8......she has the genes, talent, coaching........and unfortunately "the sweet tooth" for success! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

Me?! She was MY example (sorry W8 )
Come on W8, we both got suckered into the sweet tooth thing (me worst than you ) Remember all the PM's ya sent me, about post contest binges and fat asses. We have worked so hard to get where we are, we cannot blow it on sugar and cashews!! Ok girl, I say we bulk together. Maybe a lil friendly contest between us? I dunno, I need some more motivation sicne there is no show date playing in my head! What do ya say?

DP what do u think???


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BTW....let it be known that I am just TRYING to help.  w8 has a goal, I help people ACHIEVE their goals!  I'm strict, yes.........driven even with my own body...and I expect nothing less from those I coach.......what good is a half assed (double assed) effort????
> 
> 
> ...



you suck


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

My shoulder is still a little sore so I just did abs today. I know you said 3 sets but it's all I had time for.

Woodchop, cable, low to high, 3 sets....10/12, 15/10, 20/8....90 sec

No rest:

Machine crunch, 70/12
hanging leg raise, 12
Oblique raise, +15/8
MB Situp, 10/20
Reverse crunch, 20
Machine Crunch, 70/9
Oblique Raise, +15/10
Knee ups off bench, 30

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 2*

5 oz ground turkey
1.5 cups mixed veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 3*

same as one minus the coffee and cream

*Meal 4*

2/3 cup cottage cheese
apple
1 oz ground turkey
1 oz mozzarella

*Meal 5*

PIZZA! No...not real pizza 

Sliced eggplant baked w/ olive oil, salsa, onion & mushroom and 2 oz mozzarella 
1 srving protein

*Meal 6*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1/4 cup cottage cheese

Total:   2027    
Fat: 72  648  33% 
  Sat: 20  179  9% 
  Poly: 13  114  6% 
  Mono: 14  128  7% 
Carbs: 122  407  21% 
  Fiber: 20  0  0% 
Protein: 207  829  42% 
Alcohol: 11  78  4%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Me?! She was MY example (sorry W8 )
> Come on W8, we both got suckered into the sweet tooth thing (me worst than you ) Remember all the PM's ya sent me, about post contest binges and fat asses. We have worked so hard to get where we are, we cannot blow it on sugar and cashews!! Ok girl, I say we bulk together. Maybe a lil friendly contest between us? I dunno, I need some more motivation sicne there is no show date playing in my head! What do ya say?
> 
> DP what do u think???



Great idea Leslie....I actually wrote a reply suggesting this and lost it  
(maybe Paris could join you guys, she is up 2 pounds to 140 from 138 in about a week, maybe 10 days)

Speaking of Paris....I'm driving to the gym and thinking about my recent string of women heading for competition FREAKING OUT on a bulk.

Tan Girl 5'3"...who started with me at 98 pounds, flipping out every 5 pounds till anout 117, let me take her to 136....FREAKED when she had to buy size 6 shorts instead of 4's.

Mrs. Big Rob. 5'5-6" ... 128 to 138, FREAKED when her neck got big. 

The Rose 5'5".....128 to 142.....FREAKED  when her designer jeans got too tight

FREAKED = No more BULK


...so I ask Paris when I got to the gym this morning, "How come you don't FREAK when bulking?"

Paris replies. "Because I don't loose sight of the final results!" 

(pictures available)


DIsclaimer....it is likely to be pointed out that I FREAK out on a bulk too.  But my job is to look decent 24/365....it's about business for me 


One more thing........


*Originally posted by w8lifter *


> BTW...despite my recent "enjoyment of food"...I only weigh 121...*sigh*...down one lb



Does that sound like somebody who would FREAK a day later??? 


It's the freakin' "SOFTNESS" isn't it!???  Drink more water....stick to your program! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> It's the freakin' "SOFTNESS" isn't it!???  Drink more water....stick to your program!
> ...



k


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> DIsclaimer....it is likely to be pointed out that I FREAK out on a bulk too.  But my job is to look decent 24/365....it's about business for me



It's my job too...no body wants to photograph fat chicks, not to mention my clients and what they expect from me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's my job too...no body wants to photograph fat chicks, not to mention my clients and what they expect from me.



First of all....it's a small trade off...SENSIBLE (which really means strict), CLEAN (which also means strict), buliking.....

OR............this fucking nonsense that you have been going through for months?

and...

Fucking CHOOSE...............


IFBB Pro Card or modeling

IFBB Pro Card or sleeveless tops with clients

(You do know that you are driving me crazy?) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> OR............this fucking nonsense that you have been going through for months?
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I hate those fucking quote boxes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey....look back..."that" was gone 6 hours ago.....I heard the first protest and responded with "unheard of" kindness :kindness:

And the "nonsense" is ALL fo the cheats, water manipulations, post contest FAT ACCUMMUL8ION, "fat fugly" days, and all of the "I don't look good today's".....oh...and the rare "I look good today's".....

Come on w8loafer, you know we have/had talked about consistancy..........on and off for months!  

...and you are so lucky the  makes you seem so innocent and cute....I guess I don't mind.....I'm just frustr8ed! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Hey....look back..."that" was gone 6 hours ago.....I heard the first protest and responded with "unheard of" kindness :kindness:

*thank you*

And the "nonsense" is ALL of the cheats, water manipulations, post contest FAT ACCUMMUL8ION, "fat fugly" days, and all of the "I don't look good today's".....oh...and the rare "I look good today's".....

Come on w8loafer, you know we have/had talked about consistancy..........on and off for months!  

...and you are so lucky the  makes you seem so innocent and cute....I guess I don't mind.....I'm just frustr8ed! 

DP 

*K, but you have to trust that I know what I'm doing too...I know my goals and I'm not losing sight of them...I just needed to lose the bloat, said a week, then a couple days, all I needed was yesterday. Don't worry so much  

Thank you *


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I guess alcohol is out of the question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I guess alcohol is out of the question?



*not worried*

*w8asted*   or *w8aisted*....ummm


I need some.....is it one of those days? :huh:


Maybe we can make an exception, or better yet....a reward for being GOOD! 

(common sense says no, need says YES, you HELP ME on this one)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

need 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I wish I had my other journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wish I had my other journal.




Y?  


and was that a "Yes!"  to alcohol, or "need to be good first?"


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Y?  

* cause peple probably think I'm psycho*

and was that a "Yes!"  to alcohol, or "need to be good first?"

*That was a "I had a glass of wine and feel better (sorta) and won't cheat and don't worry" *

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

Start  yet a NEW Journal

"w8, can't believe she 8.....no no......that won't do

"w8's  Fixin' to Get Ready Journal......nope...that won't do

"The I Can Do This, I 'm not Psycho Journal......naw

I know 

The BULK Starts Here! 

BTW  *not worried, YET*  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't need a new journal


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2002)

ROTF!  w8, whats up with your sig.  LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> ROTF!  w8, whats up with your sig.  LOL



Ya like that? 

(meals edited)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

*sigh*....should I go to the gym???? I think I can work shoulders today...feels better, but it's my only day away from that place this week, lol.

K...I don't feel like I'm hitting my hamstrings hard enough on legs, I think my quads are growing even more ...I'm gonna SS BB SLDL w/ DB SLDL ...which I've not done yet...are the DB's supposed to be lighter w/ higher reps or am I still going heavy on those?

...and for squats you want real heavy right...is it okay to use the safety squat...just so I can get a feel for the w8...or will that be a different movement than the BB back squats?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *sigh*....should I go to the gym???? I think I can work shoulders today...feels better, but it's my only day away from that place this week, lol.
> 
> K...I don't feel like I'm hitting my hamstrings hard enough on legs, I think my quads are growing even more ...I'm gonna SS BB SLDL w/ DB SLDL ...which I've not done yet...are the DB's supposed to be lighter w/ higher reps or am I still going heavy on those?
> ...




I h8 these fucking quote boxes!  :badnews:


Present:

http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/23/nuts_weight_gain.htm


...and there are two more on sugar I can't get to!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2002)

Whats a safety squat?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
I h8 these fucking quote boxes!  :badnews:

*I agree! Hate 'em!*

Present:

http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/23/nuts_weight_gain.htm

*I knew you were gonna post that for me  *

...and there are two more on sugar I can't get to!  

*I posted one of them in nutrition *


DP 

SAFETY SQUAT ...it's just a squat rack that lets ya hold onto bars as you squat.


Okay....first pic...do I look bigger yet?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

FUQ...'scuse the bad posing and the really bad hair


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Side Chest


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

lat spread


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

#2


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

We're going out to dinner tonight...no pasta or dessert this time though


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2002)

WOW!  Very nice w8,  Your chest and shoulders KICK ASS!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks mochy!

I think I've added a little to my chest in the past couple of months...used to be my worst bodypart


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> The Rose 5'5".....128 to 142.....FREAKED  when her designer jeans got too tight
> 
> ...



My FUQQING designer jeans are too FUQQING tight!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 2*

Not the best...on my way out the door 

1 banana
1 srving protein
1 oz mozzarella

*Meal 3*

Tuna
2 tsp flax
1.5 cups coleslaw

*Meal 4*

3 egg yolks
6 whites
2 oz ground beef

*Meal 5*

K....here's the thing ...the plan was to eat a lot at dinner so I'd be so stuffed I _couldn't_ eat dessert. Well...I stuffed myself like I planned, lol...and then mmafiter (AKA bastard ) ordered a sugar mountain...so then my plan was to just eat a bite...just a little taste....and then once I had a taste...OMG! it was mocha ice cream (my fav) w/ peanut butter and oreo cookie crumbs ....

Soooooo, lmao...well we shared it 

K...what I had for meal 5:

2 vodka & cranberry (wanted gin & tonic but they looked at me like I was retarded when i asked if they had diet tonic lol)

1 ceasar

1 bite of a potato skin w/ cheese....was really hungry so mmafiter scraped the cheese off the rest of them for me 

8 oz (raw w8) sirloin

about 3/4 cup parboiled white rice w/ wild and a few black beans...was really yummy

sliced carrots

1 onion ring

1 decaff w/ cream

I don't know the counts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> WOW!  Very nice w8,  Your chest and shoulders KICK ASS!



Yes, very awesome pics, proportion, symetry.......and a "new" kind of muscular density that I really like.....not thick and freaky, but really nice.  A little size, and we will "carve you to ribbons!"  

I am very impressed, and leased! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 2 tsp flax
> 1.5 cups coleslaw



Define "coleslaw"....with added flax? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Define "coleslaw"....with added flax?
> 
> DP



No...the flax was w/ the tuna

The coleslaw was chopped cabbage and red onion w/ red wine vinegar and about a tbsp of mayo


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, very awesome pics, proportion, symetry.......and a "new" kind of muscular density that I really like.....not thick and freaky, but really nice.  A little size, and we will "carve you to ribbons!"
> 
> I am very impressed, and leased!
> ...



Really? Awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Really? Awesome



YES!  Really! 


Just reviewed the pictures.......will make some W/O change suggestions after I review your W/O's. (later)

I think modeling may have improved your posing too! 


DP


btw........sliced cabbage, red onion (touch), and dressing from olive oil, sesame oil, and vinegar.....with a touch of garlic powder and some tahini....rocks!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
YES!  Really! 



Just reviewed the pictures.......will make some W/O change suggestions after I review your W/O's. (later)

*K *

I think modeling may have improved your posing too! 


DP


btw........sliced cabbage, red onion (touch), and dressing from olive oil, sesame oil, and vinegar.....with a touch of garlic powder and some tahini....rocks! 

*sounds yummy...what's tahini again?*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Sesame seed butter.....buy roasted, not raw for taste......and don't try to eat it like a nut butter......it is less tastey 

DP

Pleasse ......at least fix my spelling before you quote me?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sesame seed butter.....buy roasted, not raw for taste......and don't try to eat it like a nut butter......it is less tastey
> 
> DP
> ...



Ooops...missed it...trying to get ready to go out, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Have fun....getting to the Bulk Starts Here, Movie reveiw and then a nap.........

*not slutty*   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Have fun....getting to the Bulk Starts Here, Movie reveiw and then a nap.........
> 
> *not slutty*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

K...I'll write her. It would be cool to hand those out at shows though 

Should I do it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Ask me tomorrow! Have fun tonight, leave puter and business stuff behind! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

K...going now...*I'll be good*  

SYL


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 23, 2002)

Ahhhhhhh......I'm stuffed. I have two words for you people......Sugar Mountain!

Fuq it! It's important to have fun once in a while!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ahhhhhhh......I'm stuffed. I have two words for you people......Sugar Mountain!
> 
> Fuq it! It's important to have fun once in a while!



You bastard! ....You had to say the name!!!  That's so not even right! I didn't even get a chance to explain yet  

LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Okay....meals edited


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...going now...*I'll be good*
> 
> SYL



*impossible*


No Whining tomorrow! 

DP

(hope you had fun)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

are you  ? ....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Nope.......just a little dissapointed, glad you guys had a good time! 

I just like training winners......

You're only adding "time" to your cut  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

 glad you guys had a good time! 

You're only adding "time" to your cut  

*I know, and you know when I cut I'll be more disciplined. *

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...*I'll be good*


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Andrew, I bitch a lot I know, but you know when i get into contest mode and I'm cutting, w/ a specific goal in mind, that I am strict and disciplined. I just don't see why i can't relax a bit w/ my diet right now. It'll make cutting a lot easier....I'm not as fuking good as you are.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Relax.....just don't say you'll be good when you won't.  Having fun is important.....I think I've forgotton how.....I'm glad you guys know how.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Relax.....just don't say you'll be good when you won't. (that is what is upsetting) Having fun is important.....I think I've forgotton how.....I'm glad you guys know how.

*sorry*

dp 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Good night w8 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

wow...it's like 8 in the morning and I just got up and I'm ready to go to the gym like right now! 

w8ing for new exercises and suggestions after those pics


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew, I bitch a lot I know, but you know when i get into contest mode and I'm cutting, w/ a specific goal in mind, that I am strict and disciplined. I just don't see why i can't relax a bit w/ my diet right now. It'll make cutting a lot easier....I'm not as fuking good as you are.



YEs, that is EXACTLY it W8!!

Well said!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm about to *prove* that a "Clean Bulk"....requires almost as much effort and discipline as a cut....LESLIE FF! 


DP


w8......feedback is coming


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm about to *prove* that a "Clean Bulk"....requires almost as much effort and discipline as a cut....LESLIE FF!
> 
> 
> ...



FINE! 

I will be waiting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Fucking Estrogen! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

OMG!!!! I just had the best fuqing workout I've ever had! 

But first...I keep forgetting to take my creatine _before_ my workout  So I took it after...sorry.

K I did safety squats this week but I'm not sure of the w8 of the bar so the w8 listed is per side...whereas, when I list back or front squats, I add the bar w8. I liked the safety squats cause..well, I could push myself further...is it okay to use them for a couple weeks while I build my strength up?

*1. Safety Squats, w8 per side* 35/8...120 RI, 55/6...180 RI, 60/4, 60/5....120 RI, assistance on the last 2 reps of the last set.

*2a. BB SLDL* 95/8, 115/6, 125/4, 145/3 
*2b. DB SLDL* 25/8...180 RI, 40/6 x 3....240 RI

*3. Single leg Leg-Press, w8 per side* 25/6 x 3....180 RI....My strength is really unbalanced...wonder if my injury is affecting my left leg...it doesn't ever hurt, but it's so unbalanced....my left leg I start struggling at 3 reps and sometimes need assistance at the 6th rep....and my right leg I could probably get 9-10 reps out w/ no problem.

*4. Hammer strength Seated Curl, Single leg* 25/6, 20/7, 20/6....120 RI

*5. Seated Calf Raise* 35/20, 45/12, 45/10, 45/10....20 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> FINE!
> 
> I will be waiting




Yeah....me too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG!!!! I just had the best fuqing workout I've ever had!
> 
> But first...I keep forgetting to take my creatine _before_ my workout  So I took it after...sorry.
> ...



Awesome 

1) what does the saftey squat bar weigh....I know it is more than a regular BB?

2) The SLDL SS was awesome, but use your straps and your BB w8 suggests a higher DB w8.....no wussiness!

3) That imbalance is too gr8 to be muscular....need to ask how your lower back and SI joints feel?  I suspect neurological impingment.

4) Always do both a seated and a standing calf exercise to hit both the soleus and the gastrocs

Looks good roud: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

And I don't see a warm-up with the bar 

And yes you can use them.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Awesome 

1) what does the saftey squat bar weigh....I know it is more than a regular BB?

* I dunno...I was hoping you'd know  *

2) The SLDL SS was awesome, but use your straps and your BB w8 suggests a higher DB w8.....no wussiness!

*Yeah...I was using my straps and you're right I could have gone higher w/ the DB....I'll do 50 next week...I'll have to take 'em over one by one though  lol*

3) That imbalance is too gr8 to be muscular....need to ask how your lower back and SI joints feel?  I suspect neurological impingment.

*That's what I was thinking, like WTF???  My lower back is fine and so are my joints. Literally the only thing wrong w/ me is an injured adductor on my left side...but I don't ever feel pain when I'm doing any exercises for legs, even the add/abd machine...just when I stretch*

4) Always do both a seated and a standing calf exercise to hit both the soleus and the gastrocs

*K....I did standing last week, that's why I did seated this week...my leg workouts are really long...maybe I'll just do a calf/ab day*

Looks good roud: 

 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> And I don't see a warm-up with the bar
> 
> And yes you can use them.
> ...




I totally forgot  *sorry*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Thinking......

Need you to lay on the floor on your back......have mmafiter grab your ankles with a light flicking wave and str8en your legs and lay them flat......I want to know if the left leg is shorter or longer than the right one?

Also.......we need to know if your toes point out......equally..each side pointing the same dirrection (checks hip flexors)

I'd like mmafiter to have you relax in this position and then as you are relaxed....give the bad leg a sharp firm tug (not too hard or soft) and see if the femur seats better in the hip socket?

Next...assisted hamstring stretching next time your muscles are "warm"  str8 leg over the assistants shouder and then gradually back towards the head


Last thing......I told you long ago about a muscular test for psoas and SI imbalance, standing against a wall knee up...tell me the results of that too please?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I totally forgot  *sorry*



*impossible to be good*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Awesome
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *impossible to be good*
> 
> 
> DP




That was an honest mistake...I forgot to do them!

_Last thing......I told you long ago about a muscular test for psoas and SI imbalance, standing against a wall knee up...tell me the results of that too please?
_
I never did that ...I forget how?

_Next...assisted hamstring stretching next time your muscles are "warm" str8 leg over the assistants shouder and then gradually back towards the head
_

I always do that stretch....PNF

The rest of that shit sounds freaking painful! 

K...other things you should know...totally embarassing, if I don't pay attention my toes point out when I walk...like a fuking duck  

And my tailbone sticks out further than is normal...despite having broke it last year...I can't lie flat on the floor w/ my legs flat or it digs into the floor and hurts a shitload.

k...doing all that other shit now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That was an honest mistake...I forgot to do them!
> 
> _Last thing......I told you long ago about a muscular test for psoas and SI imbalance, standing against a wall knee up...tell me the results of that too please?
> ...







> K...other things you should know...totally embarassing, if I don't pay attention my toes point out when I walk...like a fuking duck



LMFAO!     K...when I stop laughing 










still 








OK....  Use a small pillow, the leg tug will feel good especially if you are as "fucked up" as much as think you may be   

Has your legs hurt since the accident???




> I never did that ...I forget how?



**see how much you suck and how fucking dense and stubborn you are**

The check was standing against a wall, lift the good leg to 90 degrees and have mmafiter push down as you resist....estimate the strength, it's almost a subjective thing.......then repeat on the "bad leg",,,,if there is less force needed to push down....if it is mushy or generally weaker....we have a problem...but I can fix it 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_Need you to lay on the floor on your back......have mmafiter grab your ankles with a light flicking wave and str8en your legs and lay them flat......I want to know if the left leg is shorter or longer than the right one?
_

K...did this, it's hard to lay on the floor cause my tailbone digs in. He said my left leg is longer, but only by a little...like 1/4 inch if that.

_I'd like mmafiter to have you relax in this position and then as you are relaxed....give the bad leg a sharp firm tug (not too hard or soft) and see if the femur seats better in the hip socket?
_

This one didn't really work too well, lol...I had to lay on the bed in order to "relax" and well...I couldn't let him do it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _Need you to lay on the floor on your back......have mmafiter grab your ankles with a light flicking wave and str8en your legs and lay them flat......I want to know if the left leg is shorter or longer than the right one?
> _
> 
> ...



Damn your uptight......K....1/4 inch can make you shear one side and compress the other....

*not balanced....defective*

any pain in the glute/ham attachment area if you dig in really hard!?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
LMFAO!     K...when I stop laughing 










still 



Ok...that's not funny  




OK....  Use a small pillow, the leg tug will feel good especially if you are as "fucked up" as much as think you may be   

Has your legs hurt since the accident???

No? 


**see how much you suck and how fucking dense and stubborn you are**

 ....I'm sure this isn't the time to point this out but something enclosed in "**" means it applies to yourself, as in *fucking dense and stubborn*



The check was standing against a wall, lift the good leg to 90 degrees and have mmafiter push down as you resist....estimate the strength, it's almost a subjective thing.......then repeat on the "bad leg",,,,if there is less force needed to push down....if it is mushy or generally weaker....we have a problem...but I can fix it 

K...well...he just went to pick up the kids so I have to w8 till he gets back now

DP [/QUOTE]


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*not balanced....defective*_

 ...fix me!

_any pain in the glute/ham attachment area if you dig in really hard!?
_

lmfao...I'm squeezing really hard...no pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok....I have to go take care of some things......review your pics and training in a few.

Still a damn good workout...the "proud" comment holds  

(I think KG is looking for some feedback from you in the 5 weeks thread)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*not balanced....defective*_
> 
> ...fix me!
> ...



You don't squeeze it silly....

You stick your fingers in your "under ass crack" and search for problems!  LOL


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao...what?! Stick my fingers where??  ROTF...this is fuqing retarded...OMG...I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

OMG....I just spit water through my nose


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....I just spit water through my nose



Who is retarded! 

Ms. Walks like a Duck spitting water thru her.......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

Okay...this is far TMI than I ever wanted in my public journal


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

OMG where was I.  I never knew you broke your tailbone.  That would kill  me.  Mine is super sensitive already.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> OMG where was I.  I never knew you broke your tailbone.  That would kill  me.  Mine is super sensitive already.



Yep...I wrote about it in my journal at MM.com, it was while I was  training for the WNSO Fitness model...not last spring, but the spring before, thought I'd have to drop out of it.

I was painting, in a really small kitchen, came down off the ladder and got the corner of the counter up my ass  Hurt worse than giving birth and being run over by a half-ton truck  Stupid me...tried to keep working...that lasted about 10 minutes, lol...I had to take the weekend off


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

*Bare with me!*

OK...this is gonna seem like "hypercritical",  but just listen for a second.

You have a gr8 physique........and as importantly,  present it very well........So first... 

If this is the first contest


I'm also doing the Fitness Model : 

DATE

May 3, 2003

LOCATION: 
Toronto, Ontario 
Metro Toronto Convention Centre
Upper Level



.......caring or not (your comment), we can not let you gain to much BF....as during the 17 weeks cut...we will probably do a mini bulk or stabilization of 2 weeks somewhere about  1/2 to 2/3 of the way thru.

Next...your pics show that new "density" I mentioned...but also reveal that when standing relax relaxed...not BB relaxed....your shoulders and arms look fine, but flexed, your lats overwhelm your torso like your quads overwhelm your legs

So with this in mind......let's incorporate with the compound movements you are doing..the following isolations

More TUT.........esp side laterals, and a TUT wide and narrow grip upright rows....your tie-ins are not pronounced as they can  and need to be.  (at least 2 lateral exercise and one front per W/O) 4-5 second pause per rep. last set TUT to failure

Want to switch your trap exercises to BB, esp Smith behind the back if your shoulder permits...every third week DB, but heavier than you imagine.

The upper chest is filling out, let's elinimate flat (shut-up TCD) and stay with the 10 percent and add a 30% exercise, decline flyes every so often for variety and less stress to your shoulder.

Lastly...while the arms have size, and the bi's definately are "full", we want more volume in  your arm W/O's......again only because of your lats detracting from your proportion.

K? 

(of course this is not a democracy, nor do I trust you to follow my advice anymore) (and I am only sort of kidding...it's getting really old butting heads with you and having you ignore your coach) (I can't imagine that your dojo and husband train fighters who don't want to train to win and follow your training advice)



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Bare with me!*

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
OK...this is gonna seem like "hypercritical",  but just listen for a second.

You have a gr8 physique........and as importantly,  present it very well........So first... 

If this is the first contest


I'm also doing the Fitness Model : 

DATE

May 3, 2003

LOCATION: 
Toronto, Ontario 
Metro Toronto Convention Centre
Upper Level



.......caring or not (your comment), we can not let you gain to much BF....as during the 17 weeks cut...we will probably do a mini bulk or stabilization of 2 weeks somewhere about  1/2 to 2/3 of the way thru.

*K....but honestly...w/ a hard water drop...I could do that contest right now if I needed too....ass and all...and I only say that cause I want you to know that even w/ my fuq-ups, I am still maintaining a "lean-ness" I've never had before...or should I say, maintaining a "lean-ness" I've never maintained before (all because of you of course )

What I meant by not stressing or caring was that I know that the first comp is not the one I really want to win at...I like to see my progression from year to year, 7th out of 30 first year, 5th out of 50 second year, I'm hoping for 3rd this year...but my point is it's the musclemania (july) I want to win and that is when I want and need to peak...that is my main focus. The IFBB contest is in Oct or Nov and my goal for that is top three. *

Next...your pics show that new "density" I mentioned...but also reveal that when standing relax relaxed...not BB relaxed....your shoulders and arms look fine, but flexed, your lats overwhelm your torso like your quads overwhelm your legs

*Oh...but I like my lats *

So with this in mind......let's incorporate with the compound movements you are doing..the following isolations

More TUT.........esp side laterals, and a TUT wide and narrow grip upright rows....your tie-ins are not pronounced as they can  and need to be.  (at least 2 lateral exercise and one front per W/O) 4-5 second pause per rep. last set TUT to failure

Want to switch your trap exercises to BB, esp Smith behind the back if your shoulder permits...every third week DB, but heavier than you imagine.

*Ok...now my shoulder is fuked...I can't do any pressing movement so how should I compensate for that? I can still do shrugs and upright rows.

Can you explain the trap exercises, I'm not getting that? smith behind the back???*

The upper chest is filling out, let's elinimate flat (shut-up TCD) and stay with the 10 percent and add a 30% exercise, decline flyes every so often for variety and less stress to your shoulder.

*you mean a 30% incline?...or decline?*

Lastly...while the arms have size, and the bi's definately are "full", we want more volume in  your arm W/O's......again only because of your lats detracting from your proportion.

*Can I keep my arm workouts high rep...8-12...everytime I get to a certain w8 w/ bi's I get tendonitis in my left elbow*

K? 
*K *

(of course this is not a democracy, nor do I trust you to follow my advice anymore) (and I am only sort of kidding...it's getting really old butting heads with you and having you ignore your coach) (I can't imagine that your dojo and husband train fighters who don't want to train to win and follow your training advice)

**no comment**

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

I am out of town tomorrow on sales training...so my meals might be off, and my water will be off.

today's meals:

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
2 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
1 tbsp cream
1 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 4*

can of tuna
1 tbsp flax
2 cups veggies w/ newmans

*STARVING*

*Meal 5*

4 oz chicken
6 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter

*Meal 6*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

Total:   2191    
Fat: 97  874  41% 
  Sat: 17  157  7% 
  Poly: 28  249  12% 
  Mono: 21  185  9% 
Carbs: 122  427  20% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 206  826  39%


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

am I allowed to make protein bars? 

protein powder
peanut butter
oats


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

I love it when I see MY fuqqing recipes posted on boards I've never posted at before   word for word no less


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am out of town tomorrow on sales training...so my meals might be off, and my water will be off.
> 
> today's meals:
> ...



Add some fiber, your fat is  high enough........

You use to post time w/meals........is the interval OK?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> am I allowed to make protein bars?
> 
> protein powder
> ...



Yes..........starting Tuesday 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I love it when I see MY fuqqing recipes posted on boards I've never posted at before   word for word no less



Where?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bare with me!*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...this is gonna seem like "hypercritical",  but just listen for a second.
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

berries?

*I was at work *

flax and Newman's?

*Yeah...I just make up a huge salad and put in some newmans. I don't count it cause it's like three tbsp over 2 days worth of veggies*

Add some fiber, your fat is  high enough........

*I am ?*

You use to post time w/meals........is the interval OK?

*Yeah...except meal 5...it was only two hours but I was starving *

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

I wanted to see why you were starving, HENCE the requests for meal times? 

DP

R U ADD today?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes..........starting Tuesday
> 
> * I was gonna make some for the trip tomorrow?*
> ...


about half way down...just C&P'd me  

_WARNING!!! Do not make these on a cut; I swear to god you will eat the entire pan when you do make them, so make sure it's on a bulk or a cheat!! 

Protein Bars *(Jake')*

1/3 c Chocolate protein powder
1/2 c quick oats
1/4 c dry skim milk powder
2 tbsp cocoa
12 packets sweetener* 
1 tbsp low fat cream cheese
1/2 c natural peanut butter(Pb)
1/3 c black brewed coffee
about 1/4 cup skim milk 
Mix dry ingredients together. Cream Pb and cream cheese together. Warm in microwave for 45 seconds -Mix in coffee. Stir dry ingredients a bit at a time into wet ingredients. Mixture will be difficult to stir, use a fork and mash it together. It'll get crumbly. Now add milk, a few drops at a time and mix well after each addition. I think I used about 1/4 cup, but not sure. You want a gooey, kind of crumbly texture. Press into pan sprayed with Pam and set in fridge. Makes 8 bars.

***Each bar has: 80.5 calories - 3.9 *Protein - 7 carbs - 4.2 fat 
***The above breakdown does not include the protein powder, because everyone uses a different powder, I just broke down the other ingredients. Make sure you add your own protein powder breakdown to the counts to get the true numbers! 

*I used Equal, you can use whatever you normally use or none at all if you like, especially if your protein powder is sweet. 
Replace the coffee w/ a tbsp of cream diluted w/ water to the required amt. I used flavored coffee, so you might want to add an extract for flavor...almond or vanilla... 
You can also and raisins and/or chopped nuts for variation_

even put his name there 

(I was looking for recipes)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> R U ADD today?



No.

1...9
2...12
3...2:30 around there..I forget really
4...4:30
5...6:30

but I can't add 

starving again too


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Bare with me!*

These fuking quote boxes are driving me nuts 



> Your Welcome
> 
> But you may not be be able to say that in 5-6 pounds from now.......



I know 



> Start thinking like a WINNER please, not like 3rd place!



K...just being realistic 



> It's an old Lee Haney exercise, grab the bar from behind your body, hands near your ass.....lean a tiny bit forward with the hips, and then shrug, concentr8 on the contraction, it actually feels different and good at the same time



K...got it ...you missed my question on the shoulder?



> Leah, squatting the bar, while your forgetfulness was an honest mistake, was symbolic of us working together on your body.



Andrew, I would have done it if I'd remembered, and I probably would have remembered if I'd been doing squats w/ a bar...I was using something I've never used before and was thinking about that. I'm sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Want to switch your trap exercises to BB, esp Smith behind the back if your shoulder permits...every third week DB, but heavier than you imagine.



Ok...now my shoulder is fuked...I can't do any pressing movement so how should I compensate for that? I can still do shrugs and upright rows.

Don't press.....I just gave you a new shrug.....wide grip uprights, laterals and front rasies with TUT...add in rears and it's a good W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

1/3 c Chocolate protein powder
1/2 c quick oats *  bad *
1/4 c dry skim milk powder  *  bad *

2 tbsp cocoa
12 packets sweetener* *  very bad *

1 tbsp low fat cream cheese
1/2 c natural peanut butter(Pb)
1/3 c black brewed coffee
about 1/4 cup skim milk *  bad *


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

It's an old recipe  ....pre-Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

So what is the new recipe? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

Andrew.............



I'm fucking starving!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

protein powder
peanut butter
oats
and maybe flax seeds


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

K...should work AS a meal! 


It's 9:40....you can eat! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah...but I don't wanna cook


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

I am home. And i just wanted to say that everyone is eating pizza and I am not.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

pizza? hmm...enjoy that can of tuna?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am home. And i just wanted to say that everyone is eating pizza and I am not.



 

You know....Pizza seasoning and  melted cheese would work on tuna! 


DP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

hey...how come she can eat chese?
I get ripped on when I eat cheese!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> You know....Pizza seasoning and  melted cheese would work on tuna!
> ...



yuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

She's about to "Clean Bulk"......and this is her next to last meal, she chose tuna_ *wisely*_! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

I didn't actually eat tuna


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Did you eat Pizza refinger:  ???


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

I thought about it for a second but no, I didn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

K....start your bulking Journal now.....let's post tomorrow's meal plan???


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

k


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

Moving on ....I just ate at 9 and I'm hungry again...can I eat now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Maybe you have a worm?  

No......weigh in lite tomorrow, it may be the olny way you reach the goal! LOL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

What???? I can't eat?

I think I should eat 

Seriously!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

OK....I have to go in  a minute...tell me what you'd eat..ONE HOUR L8er?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

1/2 cup cottage cheese?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 1/2 cup cottage cheese?



....and...???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

How many Protein bars did you have today?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

none. and an apple?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

If I was gonna eat anything it would have been pizza...which btw, there's still some left


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you w8 till 10:30?  
And add some P-nut Butter? :thathurttosay:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

I really don't feel like peanut butter  10:15


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

I want you to get some more fat to sleep on!

10:20 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

OK....topping off of 2 slices 

10:19



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

No...won't even go there...I'll have cheese or something w/ it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Can't relate, have no reference, wish you success if you do. 


I do have to go, Good Night w8.........  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

Good night twit


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

FUQ....I should have cooked something last night...I'm screwed for today 

And FUQ....I broke a glass while washing it last night and have a huge gash on my hand now 

And FUQ....oats and ground sirloin don't go well together


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ....I should have cooked something last night...I'm screwed for today
> 
> And FUQ....I broke a glass while washing it last night and have a huge gash on my hand now
> ...



LMAO, except about the gash....sounds like you posted in the "wrong" thread!" :FUQ:


I feel another "I told you so, coming on!"   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

:shhhhh: ....not funny 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Okay...I had another awesome w/o ....doesn't compare to that leg workout though...but still awesome 

Did one set of bar dips (15) to warm up...used to struggle w/ these at 11-12...now I could do 20 probably 

all chest press and flyes done at 10% incline except the last set of flyes...my shoulder was crunching too much, I went to flat. Think I'm gonna stick to the ball for flyes, seems to be best for my shoulder

*DB Chest Press* 25/8, 30/7, 35/5, 35/5, spot on last rep/set....180-240 RI 

*Standing Cable Chest Press* 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/7....180 RI....lame...will start at 20 next week

*Hammer strength Incline Press, w8 per side* 35/8, 40/6, 45/4

*DB Flye* 17.5/8, 20/6, 20/5....120 RI

*Seated Machine Flye* 60/6, 60/6, 60/5....90 RI....real big struggle w/ last rep on last two sets.

Again w/ the creatine ...fuk! It's a mental block 

I stole a journal from work and I'm gonna write all your suggestions in (squatting the bar) and new exercises so I don't forget, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

:awesome:  

Did mention decline flyes for the shoulder 

The DB's and Hammer, ....most impressive...you ARE getting stronger! 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

See...that's what the journal is gonna be for


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

way to go, w8!
man, I better get crackin' on my dips...hate to get beaten...by a girl.....


Keep pushin!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks Burner 

Can I have a modification to my diet?

You had 25C and 15F and I forget the P. Here's the thing....when I have protein powder, I generally have oats/p-nut butter/protein plus cream for my coffee for meal 1...that's like 20-22g fat and I'm still totally starving when meal 2 comes around.

And then meal 3, which is post workout...I'm always totally starving and could eat twice as much...so can I?  ...not twice as much, but bump that meal up a bit?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

We can more effectively add an immedi8 PWO meal or shake...and then have you eat 1 hour l8er rather than have you eat more (not good).  So on weekdays, this would tranl8 to 7 meals, weekends probably 6.  

I don't mind you being hungry for meal 2...that's a good sign........but even at 7 meals......we don't want your P over 200-210 right now......so we have "somewhere to go!"  I'd actually like your P at 1.6 to 1.75 of BW right now....and slowly increase the C and F!    (mostly F, we can go to 100-108 grams....easily)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

So meal one is fine the way I have it?

...and just have a pwo shake of what? and then eat what an hr later?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

What happen to "I know what to do?" 

PWO...if a shake

1/2 banana  or 6 strawberries or 1 peach equivalent
2 T cream
1.25 P  (25 ish  P)

Next meal...almost exactly one hour 

30 P  20 C 15 F


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What happen to "I know what to do?"
> 
> PWO...if a shake
> ...



K....I really don't like that at all. I don't want fruit to be the only carb post workout. I'll just keep how I am I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Or an apple

Only allowing fruit because it is PWO

You can use oats if you want....or SP  

:
DP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

what's a PWO? or SP?

geez, you two yak alot!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

ARGH...this is too fuking complicated...can't I just eat normally...this is fuking harder than a cut!

I'm just gonna eat the way I normally do and hope it works out at the end of the day


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

us? 

post workout shake

sweet potato


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

Burner~
They have their "own" language.
Dont bother trying to follow, you will only go   
Or if your real smart, maybe even understand it......LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> More TUT.........esp side laterals, and a TUT wide and narrow grip upright rows....your tie-ins are not pronounced as they can and need to be. (at least 2 lateral exercise and one front per W/O) 4-5 second pause per rep. last set TUT to failure
> 
> Want to switch your trap exercises to BB, esp Smith behind the back if your shoulder permits...every third week DB, but heavier than you imagine.



What do you mean switch to BB...I've been using the EZ curl bars for upright rows...you want me to use a str8 bar for them?...or did you just mean the smith shrugs?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Burner~
> They have their "own" language.
> Dont bother trying to follow, you will only go
> Or if your real smart, maybe even understand it......LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What do you mean switch to BB...I've been using the EZ curl bars for upright rows...you want me to use a str8 bar for them?...or did you just mean the smith shrugs?



No, I was just talking about the TUT movements.  However you can do TUT with a NG upright cable row to the chin, nose, or even forehead (try this, hits differently!)   And for WG grip uprights to the pec line, BB does work better than EZ......(the EZ feels better on the wrists and elbows)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

I've never seen anyone do a row to the forehead, but it does feel different.

I don't think I'll be able to do the BB though


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Is this what you said? I can't remember.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is this what you said? I can't remember.



No...I said the opposite. 

And stand corrected (laugh it up, it's not often...oh...and you were RIGHT )....consensus of a search seems to be pronated=pull...supinated=chin, although gym venacular calls all chins....WG, NG, PG, RG

(I think it's a matter of POV...and just doing it)

DP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

POV = Personal Owned Vehicle?
You two kids are too hard to figure out...I need a decoder ring!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...I said the opposite.
> 
> And stand corrected (laugh it up, it's not often...oh...and you were RIGHT )....consensus of a search seems to be pronated=pull...supinated=chin, although gym venacular calls all chins....WG, NG, PG, RG
> ...



HA!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Are you done now? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> HA!



No, not yet...........................















HA!    

HA!    

K....now I'm done


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

w8.........















one more....
HA!    

Now i'm done


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

You suck!  

But that WAS funny 


DP

  I don't want any more out of you,  K?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah....I see you! 

So...um...w8....How much water have you had today?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K....can I be done now? 

I don't like being so blechy.

*8am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz ground sirloin
1/2 cup oats

*11 am*

5 oz ground sirloin
5 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter

*2pm* PWO

1/2 cup oats
4 oz turkey
1 tbsp peanut butter
 really small apple

*4pm*

1/2 cup cottage cheese

*7pm*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 oz cheddar
really small apple

*10pm*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil
1 tbsp peanut butter

4 litres water

*Confessions*

1 tea w/ cream

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2190    
Fat: 104  933  44% 
  Sat: 22  197  9% 
  Poly: 18  158  7% 
  Mono: 20  184  9% 
Carbs: 141  478  23% 
  Fiber: 21  0  0% 
Protein: 178  710  33% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

about 4 I think.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

4.5  so far


Thank you for fixing "Weigh-ins" 

You gonna post your meals   w8?  hno:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

I just did.....only at 1550 kcals


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Mis count...1727


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just did.....only at 1550 kcals



No Coffee, No Cream?


So you will not make 2170 huh? 



DP


and yes........I don't want you to pee all night and blame me.......just  *be better* tomorrow!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

crap....forgot the cream...think I'll hit my numbers after all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mis count...1727



Didn't look right!

Last meal needs

40 P 10 C and 15 F  to make it? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

w8 I just edited, I'm at 1887 now 

Did you miss where I said can I be done now or are you practicing selective answering?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

I thought you meant the water.

Fuck NO your not done 

Between you saying crap all over the place and now "selective", I'd think you been reading to much Pain! 

DP


btw......KG wants some info...I'm gonna go suggest some things for CLP's squat,   K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

w8 a minute...you had 160 calories of cream? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

3 tbsp...what's wrong w/ that?

Doing KG in a sec


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

where does kg want info?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 3 tbsp...what's wrong w/ that?
> 
> Doing KG in a sec



Nothing!   (you usually do 2, hope it's near your meal)


In her Journal.......Don't know if she has seen the Women's Diet's thread, or has just figured it out from other journals....wants to know what a hardening program is?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh...k...when I'm done w/ her pics


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

DP...what's a hardening diet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

One that allows you to .........and...............so you can..........at the same........................., but only......................and you must..................eat nothing.................................................so there! 



w8.....have to go for an hour...........Good Night or See you Soon 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K

GN 

And thanks...fill in the blanks lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K
> 
> GN
> ...



Nope...short version....as stated in the Male Program One:




The purpose of this diet is to harden up your physique by reducing bodyfat while maintaining and adding lean muscle tissue. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

I wasn't even close


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Meals edited..................:GN:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

I saw....GN  

Tomorrow,,,trade a little C for P, and hit your numbers, WATER too! K?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok


----------



## karategirl (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Girl, Your legs are rockin'!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Ok W8, your Legs look AWESOME. BUt this pic is freaking OLD!!!
:cheater:  

HOw bout an updated one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah Les....How about a Post Show, Pre-BULK Picture, from you? 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah Les....How about a Post Show, Pre-BULK Picture, from you?
> 
> 
> DP


Sheesh DP, I was freaking playin' 


I think W8 posted the pic to show the result of the HARDENING diet.....................not to say thats her prebulk pic!




:RELAX:


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

Besides, I am sure W8's updated photo, prob looks just as good if not better......Mine looks good also(holding in LOL).....but not BB good...
"Stripper" good LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

lmao....no, that is not a current pic...it's a motivating myself pic cause I know when this bulk is over my legs will be even better than they were before 

Okay....my shoulder w/o was VERY unsatisfying! I thought it would be good after my leg day and chest day, but the new exercises and the fact I couldn't do heavy presses SUCKED!

*Standing Cables Shoulder Press*, very light at first just to test the Pain.....15/10, 17.5/10, 20/8....90 sec RI

Superset:
*Smith Shrugs, behind the back* Had no idea of the w8...hate these smith machines......w8 per side......25/15, 35/12, 50/10....0 sec RI...so glad the safety was on cause I totally couldn't hook the last set 
*Close grip upright row* 50/8 x 3....180 RI

Superset
*Lever Shrugs, w8 per side* 45/15, 55/12, 65/10....0 sec RI
*Wide grip upright rows* 40/10, 50/8, 50/8....180 RI ...don't know why I started w/ 40???

*Cable Laterals* 15/5 x 2, 15/6, 120 RI

*Machine Reverse Flyes* 45/10, 50/10, 55/8....120 RI

superset
*DB Side Laterals* 12.5/6, 10/8, 10/8, 10/8...Tempo 411...60 sec RI
*DB Front Raise* 10/5 x 3...Tempo 411....120 RI

Sucky!!!!

Didn't really like the smith shrugs cause I felt like I was trying to balance more than I was concentrating on the shrug. I know I can shrug more w8 than that if I weren't concentrating on balance so much.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Proud of you trying the Behind the back shrugs,but we had agreed, NO PRESSING.  You don't have to "Test" the Pain! 

Front raises should have been 12, 15, 17 or more!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> Front raises should have been 12, 15, 17 or more!



No way...especially not if you wanted 4-5 sec on it!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

K...now that I tried it can I not do it again? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

An the "streak" continues.......:stubborn:......  Sure w8....I know a dozen ways to grow traps and fix your shoulder.    It's your 'tude' that needs to be "tamed"   




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

What?! I did it, I didn't like it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

W8ing for DOMS!

It may be part of of a coming Triset....just suck it up and "know" how to do it!

*be a perfect 'littl' w8lifter*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

But it didn't give me a good kickass feeling like I've been having :eviltongue:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But it didn't give me a good kickass feeling like I've been having :eviltongue:



I'll give you a good kick Jackass........listen...there is a learning curve....sometimes your's is shorter....sometimes your's is longer 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Are you trying to say I'm "difficult"?  :moreeviltongue:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you trying to say I'm "difficult"?  :moreeviltongue:



Um.....No Comment! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

But when I do this:  I'm more cute than difficult ....right?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

If it's alright w/ you I won't be listing my meals tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If it's alright w/ you I won't be listing my meals tonight



No... see BULKING rules! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

Five weeks of this????!!!!!   

I totally am not liking this  ...this whole "topped glycogen stores" look has to go.

I'm dropping my carbs a bit and upping protein/fat to get the same calories..........k?  Please???

This bulk ends at the end of Dec right?....So I can start cutting Jan. 1st right?

*hate this*


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn, this is quite the evil little "party of five" you have going on here.  
And I thought Gopro was tough....wait, I probably shouldn't have said that just yet....I remember mouthing off about something last week and he sent me a punishing workout as a result.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Five weeks of this????!!!!!
> 
> I totally am not liking this  ...this whole "topped glycogen stores" look has to go.
> ...



Three days....not even THREE DAYS....Shut the FUCK UP 

I knew you had that SLB model mental make-up........wah wah wah....I want an IFBB Pro-Card!   Shit, you'll be the SLB in tights walking out on stage to hand one to the "Real BB's"  with that attitude....

Damn....this is worse than the last week of your cut. 


GET OVER IT!  

Please........

Leslie.....I/we need your help! :HELP:  Telll us how you "justify" being a FF again..... and save a lecture for me.......... 





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> Damn, this is quite the evil little "party of five" you have going on here.
> And I thought Gopro was tough....wait, I probably shouldn't have said that just yet....I remember mouthing off about something last week and he sent me a punishing workout as a result.



GP is a Pussy...err....Nice guy compared to smack I lay down on my trainees!   (ask w8 and Leslie)



Hi GP, j/k   Happy Protein Day! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Three days....not even THREE DAYS....Shut the FUCK UP
> 
> I knew you had that SLB model mental make-up........wah wah wah....I want an IFBB Pro-Card!   Shit, you'll be the SLB in tights walking out on stage to hand one to the "Real BB's"  with that attitude....
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

So...so far only my shoulder w/o has sucked...had another good one today 

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 60/8, 70/6, 80/5...0 sec RI
*1b. Cable Hammer Curl* 50/8, 60/6, 70/6...90 sec RI

*2a. Seated DB Overhead Extention* 35/8, 35/8, 40/6, 40/5....0 sec RI
*2b. Standing Alternating DB Curl* 20/5 x 4....90-180 RI

*3a. Skull crushers* 40/6 x 3....0 sec RI
*3b. Standing EZ curls* 40/10, 50/4, 50/4....90-120...2nd set I cheated on last rep and worked the negative...last set I had help on last rep and worked the negative.

*4. Reverse Grip Single Arm pressdown* 30/5 + 20/4, 20/6, 20/6....90 sec RI  assistance on the last 2 reps of the last two sets

*5. Machine Preacher Curl* 30/10, 35/6, 35/5....90 sec RI

*Meals*

*8 am*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
2 tbsp cream
2 coffee

*11 am*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream

*2 pm* pwo

2/3 cup brown rice (w/o the legs)
1 can tuna
2.5 tsp olive oil
veggies

*4 pm*

1 tbsp peanut butter :yuck: can't do that anymore

*7 pm*

3 oz beef
4 egg whites
3 yolks
veggies

*9pm*

1.5 scoops protein
4 tbsp table cream

*10:30*

4 oz salmon

Total:   2060    
Fat: 98  882  44% 
  Sat: 10  93  5% 
  Poly: 19  172  9% 
  Mono: 18  162  8% 
Carbs: 101  361  18% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 191  764  38% 


*water* 3 litres

*confessions*

2 oz diet caffeine free coke

...and had my hand on the cookies and cream ice cream...then mmafiter made some comment about my ass so I put it back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

What...no Legs??? 

Yes....looks like another good one! 

Unless you have fixed w8 bars...stop using the 2.5's in the total racked w8......not worth the effort  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

what do you mean? I never used any 2.5's??? On what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Some of the rackings look like you use 2.5's instead of 5's......it's hard to notice 5 pounds in the first few reps of an exercise....IT'S MENTAL.....just go the the HIGHER w8! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

I never used any 2.5's 

I'm going as much as I can...geez!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 28, 2002)

> Shit, you'll be the SLB in tights walking out on stage to hand one to the "Real BB's"  with that attitude....



This sounds fine by me.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This sounds fine by me.



Not going to be a SLB  ....also not going to be a massive she-male bodybuilder either


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not going to be a SLB  ....also not going to be a massive she-male bodybuilder either



I agree with the statement and do not see how 5-6 more pounds are going to deter from your "girly" physique.......

You will still come in around 112-114 just barely heavier than last year........it's the process......6-12 months of work for a few pounds of LBM.  AT 106-109, it's a lot of hard work for very little gain.


However, my goal has always been just to help you achieve "your goals"..............why don't you guys talk it over and make sure there is mutual support and understanding.......I don't want to be the source of any more problems. I'm just here to help.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not going to be a SLB  ....also not going to be a massive she-male bodybuilder either



I already know what I want!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I already know what I want!




K, if you're sure! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

*Meals*

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*11:40 am*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter
1/2 cup oats
2 tbsp table cream

*2:30*

5 oz salmon
7 oz sweet potato
1/2 tbsp butter

*7 pm*

5 oz salmon
veggies w/ newmans

*10 pm*

1.5 srving protein
4 tbsp table cream

*Confessions*

1/2 oz cheese
1 oz cashews

Total:   2148    
Fat: 94  842  41% 
  Sat: 15  133  6% 
  Poly: 15  133  6% 
  Mono: 23  206  10% 
Carbs: 138  482  23% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 188  752  36% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 





Is it possible for me to be working my ass off in the gym, the scale not moving, but still be gaining fat?  Why do I look like shit :GGGGGGGRRRRRRRR:

On the up side, my legs look fucking massive....almost too big, very scary 

I'm worse on a bulk than a cut, aren't I?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Is it possible for me to be working my ass off in the gym, the scale not moving, but still be gaining fat?  Why do I look like shit :GGGGGGGRRRRRRRR:
> ...



Yes you are 

One word:
















BREADEATER!




oh....and the Jam didn't help! 



DPerfect today!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah...I fuking knew that was coming


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

What a shitty fuking day.

Couldn't decide whether to work abs/calves (calves still a little sore) or work back...which was ready, but I just worked arms yesterday...that and the fact I only had one meal into me i knew I would have been pissed w/ my w8's if I did back...so I went w/ the other.


*1. Toe Press*  180/14, 230/12, 230/12...90 RI

*2. Seated Calf* 80/12 x 3 ....90 RI

*3. Standing Calf* 155/12 + 135/10 + 115/8, 155/12 + 135/6 + 95/8, 135/10 + 115/5 + 95/5......90 sec RI



*Low to High Cable Woodchop*....15/10, 20/10....120 RI
_Circuit:_
*Incline Hip Raise* 18
*Machine Crunch* 70/12
*Oblique raise* 15/12
*Reverse Crunch* 15
*Flat Crunch w/ twist* 15 per side
*Bench Knee ups* 25
*Machine Crunch* 70/8
*Swiss Ball Twist w/ MB* 10/20 (ten each side)
*Machine Crunch* 60/12
*Oblique Raise* 15/12


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

...and the "Problem" is?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and the "Problem" is?
> 
> 
> DP



eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

This "looking" Shitty....and "SHITTY FUCKING" day thing are "Contagious" BTW..........

I
Short on time and w/o partners. I opted for a "Light W/O"...........Do you have any idea how hard it is for a Doctor of PAIN...to go easy...FUCK, it was hard! 

...and then BULKING on top of  not working out HARD, looking like CRAP........well WTF (why) did you start this???  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

I meant it was a shitty day cause it's snowstorming out and my clients all cancelled on me 

I had a good workout


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> well WTF (why) did you start this???
> 
> DP



Does this mean we don't have to do 5 weeks? Cause I'm pretty sure I'm gaining fat, despite the scale.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

Well........it's suppose to snow here tonight.......but for me....I'm stuck here alone, it's busy   (take a bite, the phone rings, take another bite...customer, don't people fugging know how important food is to a BB?) , slowest fugging comptuer in the world, have to do the Holiday thing tomorrow with the Family Circus (hers)....and to top it off.....I can't pee until someone gets here. :bladderfullness:

So there! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

You're so funny....lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

I think I'm PMSing............got a pad?  :fuck:


OK....whine over  :maybe:

Is this a BULK or isn't it? :derivedfromareyouonacutornot?:

OK.....heading over  to make a post on midweek BULKING tips!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

How 'bout tips on pretending you're bulking but you're not really? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

I am very close to eating a bagel. Somebody stop me. I have the munchies.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Oooops... too late

*Confessions*

thin slice of cheese
1 oz cashews


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

*STOP DON'T NO!*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am very close to eating a bagel. Somebody stop me. I have the munchies.




Maybe you're pretending to "BULGE" instead of BULK!  

Anyway.....it's gonna have to w8  (the tips).....shit storm here 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm not eating a bagel


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm afraid to ask what you're eating instead :stayincontrol:

Back later  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

*STARVING* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

*Eating*  !!!!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

*w-8*

Totals updated for today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

How'd ya get 138 C out of that? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Um....7 oz of sweet potato .....48 carbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh....good for you!   err  :ass:....no actually...I think you needed it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

You do???? :areyoujoking:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

No...serious...are you going to C and P meals to your BULKING JOURNAL or am I?


w8.....much rather you have SP than Bread or ice cream....still need to make the midweek BULKING post! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh yeah...I'll C&P....I've been w8ing for "your post" all day


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GP is a Pussy...err....Nice guy compared to smack I lay down on my trainees!   (ask w8 and Leslie)
> 
> DAMN!  Well, I asked w8 recently if it was typical to pass us, uh, not so fit folks around from moderator to moderator to satisfy your sadistic needs.
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

> (did I just slit my own throat?)



I think so 



> Oh yeah, and I NEVER use 2.5 lb weights...geez!



Neither do I! Geez! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

*Meals*

*9:15*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*12:30*

4 oz ground sirloin
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp almond butter <---not sick of that 

*3:15* Pre-W/O

1 scoop protein
2 tsp flax
1/4 banana

*4:30*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
3 tbsp table cream

*7:30*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1/2 tbsp almond butter
4 egg whites
veggies

*10*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1.5 oz cheese

But I couldn't finish it all

Total:   2081    
Fat: 92  825  41% 
  Sat: 8  73  4% 
  Poly: 22  202  10% 
  Mono: 21  190  9% 
Carbs: 113  400  20% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 203  812  40%


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Your TOAST!
> 
> DP



Damn, I did it again.  You know, my mother is a very, very wise woman who is great with giving advice.  Many, many years ago we were taking a long walk, reflecting on the wonders of life.  She then gave me the best advice of my life, which I should have used today....'Shut your pie hole, kid'.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't feel like going to the gym today, but if I don't it'll screw up next week's w/o's w/ mel...*sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Go.........in your post about  meals when traveling...mention....don't drink (water) and drive!   (forgot and have a 140 minute drive now)

See Ya 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh....and have a gr8 W/O !    


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Crap....*going* :eviltongue:

Will mention water, lol.

Have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Low to High Cable Woodchop*....15/10, 20/10....120 RI
> ...



This W/O and the one before it, you seem to have forgotten.......we had decided to "thicken and etch (once cutting)" your abdominals by adding resistance...(the rep range is fine)..

I seem to remember a post were you were getting better results w/w8?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> This W/O and the one before it, you seem to have forgotten.......we had decided to "thicken and etch (once cutting)" your abdominals by adding resistance...(the rep range is fine)..
> 
> I seem to remember a post were you were getting better results w/w8?
> ...



Ok...well tell me what to do then. Give me an ab w/o


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

...preferably w/ some good core exercises


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

*Supine Pullup on Smith, feet on ball* 8, 7, 6...90 RI

*NG Chins* 4, 5, 5...120 RI

*Plate loaded Row, w8 per side* 55/6, 60/5, 65/4, 65/4....180-210 RI

*Cable Row* 90/8, 95/6, 100/5, 100/5...180-210...RI

*Straight Arm Pulldown* 90/7, 80/8, 80/10...120 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...preferably w/ some good core exercises



Not from this puter.....it's like resistance training typing on this thing.....one of those wavy anatomical keyboards 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Supine Pullup on Smith, feet on ball* 8, 7, 6...90 RI



Fun huh?


Sometimes....not here.....rather than bring in the stabilizers along with the prime mover.....the ball detracts from the value of the exercise.  I think Poliquin has a quote something along the lines of "your gains are limited with core exercises to how strong your wrists and ankles are in the movement"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Doesn't mean we shouldn't work to improve them though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Yep.....MASS  (not ass) first...K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

K


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...preferably w/ some good core exercises


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...well tell me what to do then. Give me an ab w/o




1a Lying crunch...feet up  20/10  18/25  15/35  reps/pounds on forehead
1b V-ups across a bench, w8 between feet   20/5  18/8  15/10   reps/pounds
1c  Swiss ball crunch....w8 on clavicle, twist optional  25/25   20/30  15/35  r/p

2a reverse crunch, twist hips left and right in the air before return  18, 15, 12...last set...3 twists=1 rep  (left/right. left/right left/right)
2b  cable rope crunches...str8 to knees big curl...expell air   20/70  18/80  15/85
2c  standing cable oblique crunches...elbow towards knees, hand on obliques  20/50  18/60  15/70


3 sets each   RI optional


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

Hate it but ok


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

My back is sore...I probably won't be able to do heavy deads today.

*Meals*

*9 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp almond butter

*12*

tuna
2 tsp flax
2 oz apple
3 oz banana

*2:30* Pre-w/o

1 scoop protein
1 tbsp almond butter

*5* Post-w/o

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
3 tbsp table cream

*getting sick of oats/protein*  ...I really wanted chicken and sweet potato but I didn't have any, lol.

*7:30*

3 chicken drumsticks (I really wanted chicken, lol)
1 oz mozzarella
1.5 cup veggies w/ newmans

*10:30*

5 oz salmon
1/2 tbsp almond butter


Total:   1901    
Fat: 80  723  39% 
  Sat: 9  82  4% 
  Poly: 18  158  9% 
  Mono: 21  193  10% 
Carbs: 102  357  19% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 194  778  42%


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

*1. Safety Squats, w8 per side* 45/8, 70/5, 70/5, 70/5....180-210 RI
Last weeks Squats: 35/8...120 RI, 55/6...180 RI, 60/4, 60/5....120 RI, assistance on the last 2 reps of the last set.


*2a. BB SLDL* 95/8, 115/6, 135/5, 145/3....0 sec RI
*2b. DB SLDL* 50/6, 50/6, 50/6, 50/3....210-310 RI

Last weeks BB SLDL: 95/8, 115/6, 125/4, 145/3 

*3. Single Leg Leg Press, w8 per side* 25/7, 25/7.....180 RI....Ok...my left leg was much stronger this time around. I only did two sets here cause we were both getting dizzy (LOL) and I got a charliehorse or something in my right quad after that last set...leg almost gave out on me 

*Seated Single Leg Curl* 20/8 x 3....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

I got my skinfolds done


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

See how committed I am to this bulk...I have turned downed 3 shooters this week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My back is sore...I probably won't be able to do heavy deads today.
> 
> *Meals*
> ...



I hope greens or veggies are coming? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I got my skinfolds done



.....and???

Can WE see them?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm eating green veggies right now 

Do I have to post them publicly?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hate it but ok



That's the spirit! 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See how committed I am to this bulk...I have turned downed 3 shooters this week




You don't have too....do what is right for you, especially if there is $$$ and future fame involved. TFP....I'd say post a sign saying "call you in the springtime" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm eating green veggies right now
> 
> Do I have to post them publicly?



Well....if greens are embarrassing....don't...but I'd like to know the skinfolds....it's up to you.  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

Ha! Yeah...that's what I did...see ya in the spring 

Very funny on the greens, lol.

K...I'll post it in mod?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

> That's the spirit!



I was hoping you'd give me something else? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

What's wrong with that/those (the ones I gave you)....too hard?  

I'm not going core  (mmafiter has that covered...that was funny).....I see them day in and day out, young/rookie trainers get cross-eyed with plyometrics and core exercises and stall their clients out with those "challanging" but 'less effective" exercises. (depends on goals, they have value....just not here) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

You're fucking frustrating as hell sometimes!

I will do your ab exercises and my core exercises GGGGGGGGRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok.......3 hrs sleep SUCKS!  Skyler was up all night puking again. I am gonna die today.

My traps are fuked bad...and I have to work shoulders today  in order to get mel on my schedule. I should be having a rest day, but that's not gonna happen for a while.

She's also ready for a meal plan if ya'd like to give a suggestion 

age-22
height-5'3
weight-123
BF-17%

She was on about 1300 calories when she came to me...I've got her at about 1600-1700 when she's eating right. She used to be overw8. She needs to add a little muscle and drop a lot of fat...mainly in her mid-section.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Stay on the reset for a few more weeks.........


180 P  90 C  78 F  (4 at 12, 2 at 15)

six meals.....up her P to 35 a meal in a week.....then one week later...drop her C to 60


What's wrong with your traps?  

and Good Morning......sorry it was a rough nite

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah..I figured.

My traps are fuking dead, lol 

And thanks...it's way more protein than she's getting now...she's still just learning about slow burners and stuff.

I gotta go...hope you have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Then be more gradual w/the Protein...have her drink more water!

Have a good day also 


..and Thanks 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1. Safety Squats, w8 per side* 45/8, 70/5, 70/5, 70/5....180-210 RI
> Last weeks Squats: 35/8...120 RI, 55/6...180 RI, 60/4, 60/5....120 RI, assistance on the last 2 reps of the last set.
> 
> ...






Forgot to mention......nice improvement in the squats.....hope the longer RI helped! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Forgot to mention......nice improvement in the squats.....hope the longer RI helped!
> 
> DP



I was wondering if you noticed that  ...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok...it really should have been a rest day, but Mel's a psycho and doesn't like to rest. As soon as we started working we knew it was a bad idea though, lol.

No trap work since we were already dead from yesterday.

*1. Seated Press on Ball* 20/8, 25/6, 30/4, 30/4....180

*2. Standing Cable Press* 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/6....180 RI

*3a. DB Laterals* 10/10, 10/8, 10/8....90 RI...tempo 412
*3b. DB Front Raise* 10/5 x 3....90 RI...tempo 412

*4. Machine Laterals* 50/8, 50/7, 50/6.....180 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks Good....some days you're the Hammer, some days you're the Nail.  Some days you're the Windshield....some days you're the Bug......it's all good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks Good....some days you're the Hammer, some days you're the Nail.  Some days you're the Windshield....some days you're the Bug......it's all good!
> 
> DP



You're in a weird mood?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah..........mediocre W/O.........bloated......feel like I lost my weekend, call it a non-weekend.  I hate this puter....and I HATE PEEING! 

Just pre-drepression...no big deal


DP

Oh...and fucking LAMENESS....I need a cirle with a slash thru it, NO LAMO's


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

SO like....ya think I'll gain 2lb before my weigh in tomorrow morning? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah..........mediocre W/O.........bloated......feel like I lost my weekend, call it a non-weekend.  I hate this puter....and I HATE PEEING!
> 
> Just pre-drepression...no big deal
> ...



I told you to get a new puter like months ago, lol.

I think we should have some ice cream together 


P.S.....I didn't really edit anything...I just meant to hit quote, lol...well actually, I fixed your spelling mistake, but it was by accident


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> Oh...and fucking LAMENESS....I need a cirle with a slash thru it, NO LAMO's



eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> SO like....ya think I'll gain 2lb before my weigh in tomorrow morning? LOL



Well...if you've gone to seven meals like I suggested, and 2350 or more cals......then I guess the only thing you can do in one day is break your own cashew and peanut butter eating record!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Honestly...I am scared to up my cals...you saw my skinfolds last night...I don't want to go any higher


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I think we should have some ice cream together



Ya THINK? 

How about ........




















 NO!  




...and STOP fidgetting! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh crap!  Ya got me there w/ that smile...I thought you were gonna say yes and suggest a flavour


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Honestly...I am scared to up my cals...you saw my skinfolds last night...I don't want to go any higher



Committed huh?  That was like 2 days ago that I asked.......maybe you should just start your cut now?  

Those skinfolds weren't that bad....and your metabolism is stable at 2100........cutting will be easier with more LBM, and starting from a  higher caloric base!

You have to get over this and be able to help me in a few days when I freak  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Okay...since I'm fuking down a lb, I guess I'll up it to 2300  I soooo wish we were cutting now, lol...though I know when we do start cutting, I'll be bitching about that too 

It's about time you're freaking...I know you...I think you've been closet-freaking so I wouldn't freak more, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Are you searching for something I said before to use it against me? LOL....or maybe something you said as an "I told ya so"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm getting a lot of compliments on size...so it's not all bad.  Just that end-o-day bloat, however  I wake up vascular and cut.... then go to the toss the puny w8's around.   Mirrors and windows have been good to me.....(Kind of like the way women were looking at me in the malls, maybe SIZE does matter?)


I think the hard part is the waist expansion 9slight but noticable)....if my shoulders (wide as fuck) weren't expanding faster than my waist....I'd be freaked right now....closet or not!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> Just that end-o-day bloat



Yeah...I fuking hate that too...it's the worst part of this 

....of course size matters, who ever said it didn't?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you searching for something I said before to use it against me? LOL....or maybe something you said as an "I told ya so"




Do I do shit like that Ms. I'm Committed?  You need some sleep :0

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I was just wondering why you were on the first page 

I do need sleep...skyler's zonked out on the couch ...finally...he really looks like shit, lmao.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

*Meals*

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
1/2 tbsp almond butter

*11:30*

apple
5 oz salmon

*12:00*

1/2 a oz of cheese LOL

*2* PWO

4 oz ground beef
2/3 cup brown rice ...mixed...had to choke that down for some reason 
1 tbsp almond butter

*confessions*

3:15....1 coffee w/ 2 tbsp table cream....desperately needed.

*6 pm*

tuna
1 tbsp flax
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

I don't know why...but I'm fuking having to force feed myself. I almost barfed eating that tuna.

*9 pm*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp table cream
2 oz cashews

Total:   2182    
Fat: 106  958  44% 
  Sat: 10  88  4% 
  Poly: 23  206  10% 
  Mono: 31  277  13% 
Carbs: 126  443  21% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 189  755  35%


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Did you fuqqing vote for me?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2002)

Wher are your veggies? 

Also, how do use Almond buttah?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

My veggies will come 

Right now I'm mixing it w/ my oats/protein...but I also just lick it off a spoon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you fuqqing vote for me?



Which time, where?  LOL


NO.....not for Jackass.....but I can if you want me too  


D


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

No I don't 

Where's the Pain?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Home, with "Water Bloat!"  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Funny 

Will you check my meals and see if I forgot anything...my cals are low


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

You can't get 7 meals in with that schedule......and you're close enough to that last meal to add some SP or an apple?  

Did you at least eat last night when you were up?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm actually adding 2 oz of salmon...but it only brought my cals up to 1674, lol.

Took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about, lol....no...I don't think about eating when I'm trying to SLEEP.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

The calories and content per meal are there....now the trick is to get 6-7 of em!    (try to get coffee or  snacks closer to a meal)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

K...I try not to have coffee in the afternoon cause it makes me not hungry for my next meal, but I needed it today 

Fuking 7 meals...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Remember last time Skyler was sick we thought it might be his appendix? Well he's complaining of the same pain in his lower right side. Can appendicitis be progressive or is it a one time thing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

I think you can have a propensity to it.....not absolutely sure.  (Kind of like "attacks of")

So you're saying the vomiting stopped......and if you palpatate that area he jumps thru the roof?

Has he eaten today?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

No he hasn't eaten...not since yesterday afternoon...drank half a cup of OJ and 2 bites of bread.

and yes...hurts when you touch it, and when he moves. He's stopped puking, but his stomach still hurts.

Just like last time.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> The fact that abdominal pain begins before nausea and vomiting, rather than after, is one clue to suspect appendicitis rather than an intestinal infection.



He got stomach pain first.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok....remember we tried not to be alarmists last time.......

Anyone with stomach flu out from school in his class?
Is there cramping...in waves or constant?

I'm thinking he is heading for dehydration at the least....and maybe should see someone if it is not to difficult......trouble is, if they do a white blood cell count...this late after it all started.....it may  NOT be elevated anymore.  The pain is usually horrific.....if it seems bad.......may not be a bad idea to seek treatment


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

It's constant pain...worse when he moves. He points right to his appendix. I'm taking him in tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't give him any pain relievers.........if it is appendicitis.....it could rupture and you'd never know.

It may not be a bad idea to go tonight, better safe than sorry.  (I'm just a little touchy on this subject as I almost died.)

Please keep us informed and good luck 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

K...the only thing that's making me think it's not is that his stomach isn't bloated or swollen. At all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...the only thing that's making me think it's not is that his stomach isn't bloated or swollen. At all.



He's also deplete and dehydrated.  Good chance it isn't, but please be watchful!  
DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm watching...and I'll take him to his Doctor tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Have to go......may not be back for awhile....hope he feels better! 

Good Night w8......  

DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 3, 2002)

w8, how's your guy this morning? I hope all is well. Kg


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks...he's not puking, and he's trying to eat some toast, but his stomach still hurts. I'm taking him in just to be sure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks...he's not puking, and he's trying to eat some toast, but his stomach still hurts. I'm taking him in just to be sure





....and Good Morning 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

GM


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Well...that was fun....been at the hospital since 10:30 this morning....he had appendicitis


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

I knew......could tell by your absence.....is he OK?  Did they remove it?

Are you OK?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes...he had surgery....he bawled, I bawled  The fucking IV was the worst cause he was so dehydrated they couldn't find a vein....both hands and finally went to the arm.

I should've taken him in last time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry Leah...tried to help as much as I could.  Did they use a large incision...or go laproscopically?

Mentioned the dehydration last night...did they get it before it ruptured?

So sorry for both of you.

Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah...it wasn't ruptured...so that was good...but it was swollen to twice it's normal size. They had to cut him open. He'll be okay, he's a tough kid, he takes after his dad.

Thanks for your help...I wouldn't have known it was appendicitis if you hadn't helped last time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Just glad I helped....so lucky it didn't rupture,  Sounds like he will be home in a few days 


Let him know that he is and will do perfectly fine w/o an appendix.......at his age...he may feel a little "incomplete" not knowing that it is not an important organ.

I hope you haven't stressed too badly........just good to know that your family is lucky to catch it early...and deal w/it!

My best wishes for everyone.


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Soooo My meals today were: 

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp almond butter

*1:30*

solid protein bar
about 1/4 cup cashews......I raided rob's bag as soon as he got to the hospital...thank fucking god he had food, I was starving, lol.

*2:30*

some other kind of protein bar that he had in his bag
can of diet coke

*9 pm*

about 6 oz chicken
7 oz sweet potato
tbsp butter
apple

I've had 355 ml of water today


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks 

I've already explained everything to him. So's Rob...and so has the 10 doctors we saw today, lol.

If everything goes well overnight...he'll be allowed home tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Soooo My meals today were:
> 
> *8 am*
> ...



You did *fine* considering the circumstances 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

I must've been in fuking denial or something...I left the house to see our family Dr. and thought I'd be home in an hour.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Andrew......



I am tired....going to veg on the couch...just wanted to say thank you again 

I'll make sure I drink a shake before bed, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

OK....see the BULKS first.....

You're Welcome Leah....always  

Please get some rest....it will ALL work out! 

Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

> it will ALL workout



K...checking the bulk thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

....and Good Night....don't fall asleep on the couch....just go str8 to bed! LOL 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 4, 2002)

Sounds like you guys went through the ringer yesterday. Glad to hear your little guy is on the mend. Kg


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Yep...heading to the hospital in a few minutes...hopefully he comes home today.

Thanks KG


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey....can stress poke yer eye out? LOL I woke up w/ a perfectly round dot of blood on my eyeball...like someone poked me right in the eye


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey....can stress poke yer eye out? LOL I woke up w/ a perfectly round dot of blood on my eyeball...like someone poked me right in the eye



Blame the cat...that's what I do 

Show a nurse when you pick you son up......hope everything goes OK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm not showing a nurse, lol....she'll think I'm a wussy...can't do anything about it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Fucking "stuff it" and show a nurse.  Red, itchy, dry, fatigued, watery, ...even bloodshot...I can help.  Spot of blood....show a nurse.


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

*sigh* :eviltongue: 

See ya...off to the hospital


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Good Luck........everything will be OK......don't let Skyler get too active, too soon.....pulled sutures are a bitch. 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear about Skylar w8.  I'm glad everything turned out ok.  I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, me too


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks guys...he's home and he's doing okay


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks guys...he's home and he's doing okay



  HOORAY!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Dec 4, 2002)

I am glad everything is good with your son w8. I know how you feel, my son had a brain tumor when he was 6. They said he had 6 months to live, did a lot of crying. Fortunately we found a neural surgeon who would operate, he was on the table for 12 hours. After that and radiation the tumor is completely gone and he is now 9. It really hurts a lot when your kids are in pain and they look at you to make it all better.  

I am so happy that everything is fine.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm sorry to w8 about Skylar!!! I'm glad hes at home now and resting!!!
WISH you all the best recovery! Take care!!

BTW~ I LOVE that name Skylar! Thats awesome!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

That's a tough one Craig...I'm glad everything worked out for you. It's amazing how the parental instincts kick in when you're baby is in pain.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's a tough one Craig...I'm glad everything worked out for you. It's amazing how the parental instincts kick in when you're baby is in pain.



Agreed Craig, you're 'The Dad' buddy!  I have a nine year old son as well.  No way in hell can I imagine going through what you've gone through.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

Best of health to Skyler, I will send him distant healing (its a spiritual way of sending postive healthy energy to a person)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks QoS


My meals are fuked again for today...I'm getting so frustrated and just fuking wanna give up at this point.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

NO WAY, get rid of that screwed up attitude.  Wanna help me out?  What's that nutrient breakdown of an egg white?  And is there a preferred method for seperating the egg?

Thanks, and hang tough, you're a killer, ya know?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Egg white: 16 cals, 3P
Egg Yolk: 61 Cals, 5F, 3P


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you very much, now go get something good to eat, dammit!

I bow before you, don't let me down...remember that you're one of my heros!  (just don't tell GP, he'll hurt me again)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> My meals are fuked again for today...I'm getting so frustrated and just fuking wanna give up at this point.



Please don't !  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

:frustrated:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

If it were EASY.........everyone would do it!  ...even TCD


And don't even get me started on frustr8tion, I'm losing it 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I really don't need you yelling at me right now........please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Fixed....just don't want you to give up 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you. 

....I won't give up if you won't give up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Fuck...you had to put it that way......

Guess that's what I needed right now...*not giving up*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

good


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm starving....I'm going to bulk


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

It's been a very long day and week so far...I'm sure your feeling the same (tomorrow, a fucking Thursday)....Let's get our shit together........pull this BULK off

Brb....have to get Meal 5...aka  first Dinner....unless you say supper in Iceland....err..Canada


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm starving....I'm going to bulk





OK...go get your Skittles  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah...we say supper...which is a funny word....unless we're going out...then we say dinner 

no fuking skittles, lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

hey no quiting. 

w8, glad to hear skylar is doing better

You two aren't allowed to give up on this bulk.  Just keep doing your best and it'll all work out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...we say supper...which is a funny word....unless we're going out...then we say dinner
> 
> no fuking skittles, lol



I grew up in North Dakota, and we term them exactly the same.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Really?...that's funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey no quiting.
> 
> w8, glad to hear skylar is doing better
> ...



Yaa..Ya know it.......   (is that how they say it  in NorDak...or is it......"You betcha, Ya?"  

Thanks for the support......I'm tired of kicking her ass alone 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

:eviltongue: 

K...I haven't even kept track of my meals today...couldn't tell you what I ate when, except that I know I had 3 pieces of fruit


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

lmao sorry to disappoint ya DP but the way they talked in that movie. "Fargo" is actually more like they talk in Minnesota. lmao

but "yaa..ya know " is the phrase my cousins use all the time. lmao

hey I'll help out whenever I can.    well that and I hate seeing people quit when it's out of frustration.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> :eviltongue:
> 
> K...I haven't even kept track of my meals today...couldn't tell you what I ate when, except that I know I had 3 pieces of fruit



wohohooooo, I think I might have more fruit and vegies than w8 for the first time in history.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Actually...I usually only have one piece of fruit per day  LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

really?  I thought you used to have strawberries or apples a few times. 

Guess I have to learn to pay more attention. lmao


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Well yeah...I don't really count strawberries, lol...I usually only have one apple...and maybe strawberries. Today I had a banana and two apples


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

So the memory of *w*hat you *8* is coming back to you?

Post soon? 

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So the memory of *w*hat you *8* is coming back to you?
> 
> Post soon?
> ...



uh oh, busted.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So the memory of *w*hat you *8* is coming back to you?
> 
> Post soon?
> ...



No...I said that's all I could remember ...was the fruit...are you really w8ing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Yep......selective memory only lasts so long....then "reality hits"....gonna post mine anyway! :lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Okay...well it started out good, as always, lol

*8 am*

the usual...you know what it is, don't make me write it 

*10:30*

1.5 srving protein....mixed w/ whole milk  ..haven't had milk since I met you 
1 banana
1 small carrot :yuck: muffin :gross:

...at the hospital

*2:30-3* can't remember

about 5-5.5 oz chicken
1 oz mozzarella
apple

*6:30*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp table cream
3 oz sweet potato w/ butter

*9*

tuna
2 tsp flax
apple

I'll try to eat cottage cheese or something before bed. I also had peanut butter in there somewhere, but I don't know the time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 1.5 srving protein....mixed w/ whole milk  ..haven't had milk since I met you



That was an improvement, wasn't it, giving up milk?   (along with many others)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

No shoot!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

Do you think anyone would mind if instead of going to work I just went back to bed?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

I am having the worst fuqqing week


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Alright bud, what can we do to cheer ya up?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

Give me alcohol........lots and lots of alcohol


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Now, now, now...I mean; now?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

K...I sorta kinda fuqqed up DP.....I have been just logging my oats as regular old fashioned oats...which breaks down to:

171 cals
3 F
30C
5F
6P

But...I've actually been having Steel Cut Oats...which breaks down to:

300kcals
4 F
52C
8 F
8P

that's per 1/2 cup....good news is that I've been taking in more calories than I thought...bad news is it's obviously still not enough...and I'm pretty sure you don't want me having 52g carbs at one sitting. Sometimes I have 1/2 cup oats twice a day.

So...what should i do now? Cut it back to 1/4 cup or just leave it?

  :I'msorry:


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Give me alcohol........lots and lots of alcohol



I've got some Frangelico.... goes great with coffee

or 

Some Raz Stoli or Strawberry stoli..... mixed with Crystal Light Lemonade.  YUMMY


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 5, 2002)

Leave it and don't count it as any more calories that you currently do....then follow the rest of the "plan"...that you said you would (doing what you say you're going to do...is very important...)......I am not happy about this 

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

*Meals*

Fucked

*Fluids*

Alcohol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Leave it and don't count it as any more calories that you currently do....then follow the rest of the "plan"...that you said you would (doing what you say you're going to do...is very important...)......I am not happy about this 

dp

k


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Fluids*
> 
> Alcohol



have some for me while your at it.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't think I can eat...it's taking me 40 minutes to eat this and I want to barf it back up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

What is "this?" 

I forgot to bring home 12 dozen eggs.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> What is "this?"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think I can eat...it's taking me 40 minutes to eat *this* and I want to barf it back up.




Say duh! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

How is your son doing? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

oats/protein


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

He's a lot better

..thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> oats/protein



oats/puddin' here


Any simlies on your keyboard? 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Sure...it's a start.   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Skipping workouts is great for rest...but really bad for your mental well-being.

*Flat DB Press* 30/8, 35/5, 35/5, 35/4....180-210 RI...spot on last rep of last two sets

*Incline Plate loaded Press (hammer strength), w8 per side* 40/6 x 3....180-210 RI

*Incline DB Fly on Ball* 20/8, 20/6, 20/7....180-240 RI...I love this exercise 

*Seated Chest Press, NG* 75/10, 90/6, 90/5...180 RI

*Cable Crossovers (high) * 40/6, 40/6, 35/8....180 RI

Also did abs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE

Skipping workouts is great for rest...but really bad for your mental well-being.

* Fucking tell me about it.....I went mental recently, turned maniacal in one day, sorry* 

*Flat DB Press* 30/8, 35/5, 35/5, 35/4....180-210 RI...spot on last rep of last two sets

*Incline Plate loaded Press (hammer strength), w8 per side* 40/6 x 3....180-210 RI

* Just use the 45's.........40 is a waste to rack...takes to much energy LOL *

*Incline DB Fly on Ball* 20/8, 20/6, 20/7....180-240 RI...I love this exercise 

*I do too*

*Seated Chest Press, NG* 75/10, 90/6, 90/5...180 RI

*Cable Crossovers (high) * 40/6, 40/6, 35/8....180 RI

Also did abs. 

*w8ed??* refinger:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

* Fucking tell me about it.....I went mental recently, turned maniacal in one day, sorry* 

Me too 



* Just use the 45's.........40 is a waste to rack...takes to much energy LOL *

Well...I would if I worked alone, wouldn't be able to get as many reps though....but, Melanie can only do 25's so it's easier to use a 25 and add 15


*w8ed??* refinger:

Yes


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

refinger: withdrawn  LOL

Can you do some research on insulin/glucagon this weekend? 

DPre


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Sure, I have all the time in the world...what do you need?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Well...we have several posts on Insulin.........I thought you might research Glucagon....see if there is anything interesting or helpful? 

And their relationship of course?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Okay.

Can I post my ab W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

If it doesn't scare anyone or piss me off...sure 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> or piss me off...sure



Well....why don't you tell me what the point of your ab workout was first....nevermind, I'll answer for you...it was to add w8 right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

HEY w8...you showed me some pics...and said  "DP...How do I get abs like that?"  :how:

I told you how.....you did  a W/O how I suggested and came back and said WOW, DP...you ROCK...I can really feel the difference!  


Show me your sissy core w8ed shit...I'm ready!   :willyoueverlisten?;

(I recall a recent :Ishouldlistentoyouhuh?:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

You have to learn to compromise dammit...what you wanted was w8ed exercises...doesn't matter what exercise (it does, but you know what I mean) what matters is the w8 and the reps and the overall work. 

*abs*

Circuit, no rest

Flat crunch w/ 10lb MB...15
Reverse crunch w/ 10lb MB....15
Oblique Raise...20/8
Crunch w/ twist...15 each side...tried flat crunch w/ 25lb..couldn't do it
Reverse crunch w/ MB...15
Oblique Raise...20/8
Flat crunch w/ MB...15
Reverse crunch w/ MB...15


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

You have to learn to compromise dammit...what you wanted was w8ed exercises...doesn't matter what exercise (it does, but you know what I mean) what matters is the w8 and the reps and the overall work. 

* Yes and NO!  I wanted the MAJORITY w8ed, and while I/we like circuits....you can't go heavy enough, often enough to build thick mature rectus, obliques and intercostals.  Your attitude SUCKS...you're STUBBORN, and don't appreciated what I am trying to help you accomplish..........you could have had my vote.  I WILL learn to COMPROMISE when you learn TO DO WHAT I  SAY!  *

*abs*

Circuit, no rest

Flat crunch w/ 10lb MB...15
Reverse crunch w/ 10lb MB....15
Oblique Raise...20/8
Crunch w/ twist...15 each side...tried flat crunch w/ 25lb..couldn't do it  * BECAUSE YOUR ABS ARE PRETTY AND WEAK*
Reverse crunch w/ MB...15
Oblique Raise...20/8
Flat crunch w/ MB...15
Reverse crunch w/ MB...15 [/QUOTE]


GGGGGGGGRRRRRRR :fuck:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

I can't do this w/o being able to talk to you. This fucking journal SUCKS.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

I remember reading some stuff you wrote about zodiac signs...well about people w/ different zodiac signs. Do you believe that stuff?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I remember reading some stuff you wrote about zodiac signs...well about people w/ different zodiac signs. Do you believe that stuff?



Depends....what's on your mind? 

DP


or do I need to strain my mid remembering


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

I read something today...it was a book, and I have to get the name of it from a girl at work, that was like a description of a person's personality based on the day they were born...but it told why the person does what they do...not just what they do. It was kinda scary...just cause it was so real. I was just wondering what you thought of that stuff.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Gemini!!
May 20th through June 20th

You are the birthday child this month ... and if we can get you to settle down and focus for a while, you may really enjoy receiving all this information about your upcoming year. You are one of the most intellectual signs of the Zodiac, after all. Reading, writing, learning, talking, sharing viewpoints and opinions, gathering facts and data, communicating in all the ways you can imagine ... is what your Sun Sign energy is all about. 

You love words ... and jokes, and puns. You love odd pieces of wisdom ... like trivia, and word games, and "Twenty Questions," and "Jeopardy." Some of you are an intellectual collection of clutter, hoarding interesting but useless anecdotes, silly paradoxes and contradictions, obscure "facts" about peculiar subjects, and "things you always wanted to know but really didn't care enough to look up." (YOU take the time to find out so you can either share or "show off" to the rest of us.) 

Others of you are virtually "walking encyclopedias" of wisdom to whom your friends and family turn instinctively when they need factual answers. (Or advice about other resources where they can learn more than you can tell them on the spot.) Most of you can spin a fascinating story around a few pertinent incidents, sell ice cubes to Eskimos, and talk the hind leg off a billy goat -- sometimes simultaneously. 

You love knowledge. You love accumulating it, possessing it, offering it, and adding to it. You usually know "something" about almost any subject a person could mention, and you are always willing to learn something new -- even if it's even if it's a collection of facts and opinions contrary to what you already know. 

Indeed, the more you know, the better you like it ... even when the most peculiar facet of this energy shows itself ... which is the strange ability you have to hold opposing opinions on the same topic, and see nothing at all inconsistent about this. In fact, to you, this may be an indication of greater depth and broad-mindedness than ambivalence. It truly may be. But it IS an unusual quality. 

It's also responsible for your widely-known reputation for being two-faced to those who don't feel too kindly toward you ... and "quick to change your mind" to people who are willing to tolerate this idiosyncracy. Just be aware it's a habit that can wear thin at times ... even among the people who love you best. 

You might try not to push the limits of their patience as much or as often as you do ... but I really don't expect you to heed that warning. You know you can sweet-talk (or fast-talk!!) your way out of most situations, and the exasperation of someone who knows who you are and loves you anyway is a walk in the park compared to some of the binds you get in. 

That brings us to your renowned verbal skills. Communications and the manipulation of intellectual energy are your two greatest gifts. Naturally -- two inter-related gifts, not just one. As the sign of the twins, you love having things in "pairs." One of anything is just never enough. 

You need "back-ups" and "spares" and "extras" -- on everything from cars (because you have to be mobile; you just hate being stranded or tied down or confined) to options and opinions. ("On the one hand ... . . but on the other hand ... ." is a classic Gemini conversational tactic.) 

As I said, it gives you a reputation for being scattered, fickle, unreliable, and even "shifty," when you're really just "presenting all the alternatives," or stating everything you know on a subject ... or maybe even only "arguing with yourself." (Let's face it. For the calmer, slower thinking, "less brilliant" types ... you can take some real "getting used to.") 

After the laid-back lethargy (and occasional inertia) of Taurus, the Gemini reaction against all that constant conservation of resources is a radiant, restless, pyrotechnic display of intellectual fireworks ... as if that energy alone could light up the world. 

Again ... maybe it can. And, true, that is the way mental energy burns ... incandescently. But some of this spills over into your physical expression and habits, too ... making you one of the most easily identified of all the signs -- revealed often by an intense, fidgety demeanor that can best be called "antsiness." 

Along with your mind, it seems some physical part of you is always in motion ... whether you're tapping your foot to the beat of some inner melody only you can hear, or drumming your pen on your desktop, or doodling to keep from losing your mind at some boring, boring, boring meeting, or dashing out the door on a quick errand you just remembered, or picking at your fingernails, or playing with the buttons on your car radio, or .... Well, you get the idea. It's your habit, after all. 

There is a high-strung, finely tuned tension that goes with the classic Gemini personality ... that can make other people as nervous as you constantly seem to be in about fifteen seconds. But you are also a person of wit, charm and dazzle ... and those qualities give you a wide circle of acquaintances (and even admirers) ... even if none of the persons involved actually consider one another to be "friends." 

And as I mentioned a minute ago, you need to be mobile, unfettered and on the go in that here-again, gone-again way that is another of your trademarks. (I told you -- you always do things in "twos.") You hate to be pinned down or fenced in ... and, in fact, confinement can make you physically ill. Gemini is the Mutable Air Sign ... the most diffuse and ethereal of all the elements. And a person might as well try to catch the wind as hold onto one of these elfin spirits when it has a yen to be ... somewhere else. 

Whether he's hot on the trail of another good idea ... or just chasing his own tail, there is movement associated with Gemini, and grace, dexterity, and cleverness. In that hodgepodge of information and ideas often lies the fertile ground in which the seeds of invention sprout and grow. 

Combining a little of this, a little of that, and a pinch of something else ... the Gemini soul, like an intellectual alchemist ... can create new forms, new expressions, new theories, and even new ideas that are breath-takingly inventive. It's hard to match this energy for sheer brilliance ... and, as the lyrics go in "Some Enchanted Evening" ... wise men never try. 

When it's well-supplied, unencumbered, and on its game ... Gemini energy is smart, clever, innovative, ingenious, adept, quick-witted, and brilliant. And sometimes those quick wits are necessary to a fast getaway .. in case this energy has talked itself into trouble it can't talk itself out of quickly enough. 

(Who knows why trouble seems to hang so constantly around the edges of Gemini's life ... waiting to put in an appearance? But it does, as if these spirits love the challenge of staying one jump ahead of real calamity. Gemini may claim this keeps life interesting ... but it's the kind of excitement most of us try to avoid.) 

With a little discipline and some emphasis on the scientific side of its intellect, Gemini can be logical, analytical, focused, curious, literary, and sharp. Most of these folks have a terrific sense of humor, a gift for turning a fine phrase, and creativity that's second to none. They can be not just cerebral, but darn interesting -- passing their intellect and information along to new generations of eager minds, to keep the cycle of investigation and discovery moving through one more round of human evolution. 

As you can imagine, however, it's awesomely easy to overload the circuits with energy this elegant and this ... electric. The only sign that's worse when it comes to mental burnout and the resulting psychosomatic and stress-related symptoms is Virgo -- the other sign ruled by Mercury ... and the sign directly involved with the physical body, not just the mind's functioning. 

Under too much tension, Gemini energy becomes nervous, inattentive, strung out, and too thinly dispersed to be effective. It also becomes overly-critical, closed-minded, opinionated, argumentative, intolerant, intellectually proud, and the know-it-all everybody loves to hate. At its worst, it is gossipy, infuriatingly "chatty" while having nothing to say, superficial, shallow, cynical, dissembling, and downright dishonest. As with the other signs, the downside of this one can be pretty ugly -- sometimes without meaning to be at all. 

The polarity sign -- the "other end of the scale" --for Gemini is Sagittarius, the Mutable Fire Sign ruled by Jupiter which deals with expansion. Gemini gathers facts in bits and pieces ... and deals extensively with variety and diversity. Gemini's knowledge is wide-ranging and eclectic ... sometimes with amazing breadth encompassing completely unrelated subjects. But it may not have much depth on any of them. 

It's like the collection of odds and ends you keep in a drawer, or a box, or in an entire room -- for some of us, or out in the shed or the garage. It's the jumble of unrelated little treasures from which you someday may need to scrounge just the right item to fill the bill on a job at hand. Gemini's data is a collage ... and the more heterogenous, the better, as far as it is concerned. Gemini is first and foremost a collector, but it knows scads of places to find the specific knowledge it needs. 

Sagittarius deals with knowledge, too, but it wants complexity, expertise, and authority in one or several closely inter-related fields. Sagittarius deals with wisdom, theory, philosophy, codification, and academic information. And it wants to gather these things from different cultures and different viewpoints, assimilate the diversity into a unified expression of Truth with a capital "T" ... and then apply this learning to the greater social order. 

If Gemini is the perpetual student, intellectual butterfly, and raconteur, Sagittarius is the scholar, the social commentator and critic, and the teacher ... passing knowledge on to others both to make it more useful and to keep the process alive. Both deal with gathering and disseminating knowledge, data, and information. Both are essential to the proper functioning of the other.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

That's some scary (and kind of neat) shit....when get so close to you.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

If it said you were.........and .........and blah blah blah ...THEN I totally agree...did it use the word "Jackass?" 


Actually......not the commercial Bull Shit....but I use to be very well connected with the Metaphysical community (not the Hocus Pocus Wannabe crap) and have "full" awareness....of that and more.....you should kind of know I do. (I am/was considered a very "powerful" person in those circles)   A person who is very adept.....armed with the exact time and location of your birth....can tell you everything....even shit you don't want to know.

I know of such a person and was read many years ago........everything has come true.  She even offered me the time and method of my death.......I chose only to learn that I die from "Natural Causes"  (knew already)

OK..too weird.....or are you OK with this? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> you should kind of know I do.



Yes...I knew



> are you OK with this?



It's kinda weird....I don't like reading about how I am, lol...I want to get that book though...it's kinda like...don't wanna know but can't stop reading.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Got that from here btw:

http://www.enchantedspirit.org/Astrology/Birthday/Gemini.php


OT

Rob and Skyler are watching austin powers...and skyler is trying not to laugh cause it hurts his side...very cute...even at 13


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

There are some buzzwords in there......and you DON'T have to take on ANY of the Negative Elements mentioned......part of "Free Will" is making Positive, Honest and Heartfelt Decisions.

You do know that some of that is generic?


DP

Like the word Fidgity


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Got that from here btw:
> 
> http://www.enchantedspirit.org/Astrology/Birthday/Gemini.php
> ...



Sneezing and Coughing are a bitch too I bet! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> You do know that some of that is generic?



Yes...but I can pick out what I am and what I'm not...and I still don't like reading how I am, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Time for bed...and I'm fucking Starving, Hungry too....Salmon never stays with me long 

Good Night w8  


DP


Ps  POST YOUR MEALS!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

Robert....

I know you don't believe...but some of it is just sooo you  


Happy Birthday, Aries!! You are the birthday child this month, charging into a brand new year in typical fashion, head down, dust flying, moving right along for all your worth. Well, for just a few minutes, find a stopping point and a comfortable chair, sit your impatient self down and let's take a look at what's in store for us over the next twelve months. (That's right, I'm one of you -- and couldn't be prouder of the fact. What's the use of being the first sign in the Zodiac if you don't get bragging rights along with the position?) 

Enthusiasm is never a problem for the Aries soul. *Neither is self-assertion. Neither is being downright pushy and tromping on toes when that's what it takes to get the job done. We are long on initiative and ambition and notoriously short on tact -- although many of us don't have the least inclination to apologize for that. Whoever first said, "Lead, follow or get out of the way," was an Aries through and through. (Only what that person really meant was "I'm gonna lead. The rest of you follow. And God help anyone who doesn't get out of the way.") *

Aries people believe in going for their goals by the most direct available route. We don't mean to be offensive; it just kind of happens that way sometimes. And it doesn't pour much oil on troubled waters when our response to complaints from less aggressive comrades (or victims) is, "I've got places to go and things to do. Build a bridge -- and get over it." 

It's no great secret to begin with that as the first of the charismatic Fire signs (along with Leo and Sagittarius) we number ourselves among the fools who can (and often do) rush in where angels fear to tread. *But we also know how to take care of ourselves when we get in a scrape. In mythology, Ares (yes, that's the correct spelling of the proper name) was a warrior.* So too, at heart, are all those who share in the personal qualities of this sign. 

*We are long on courage, brashness, and the heart to stand up for ourselves and our beliefs. We sometimes start a row just for the exhilaration of conflict. And no one would ever call us bashful. (Well, no one in his right mind anyway ... and never a second time.) We know how to stir things up, get things going. And we know how to "start something" ... if confrontation is needed to clear the air. *
*
If ever you need someone to watch your back, back you up, or stand shoulder to shoulder with you and not back down for nuthin' ... find out who among your friends is an Aries, and tell 'em what you're up against. You'll have your own private little army in no time. *

Leo may lead in large part through dramatic personal promotion. Sagittarius may lead through the power of philosophical persuasion. But Aries often leads because we know how to push our way to the head of the pack. We're not all that easy to domesticate. We've got way too much spirit of adventure in our souls to waste a lot of time tending the home fires (or hiding our lights under a bushel). *And no matter how tame we may seem on the surface -- or until you get to know us better -- there's always a little bit of the brawler and street-fighter in us ... ready to surface when we need it, or if it gets the chance. *

I said a minute ago that we are good at starting things. The downside of that is ... we're not so great at finishing them. We like something novel, challenging, and a little bit tough to sink our teeth into. But once the task, pastime, or interest is "easy" we lose interest and move on. Trouble is, we're kind of that way about people, too. 

*We're extremely loyal friends, but we have our own definitions of what friendship is about -- and those things do not include too much touchy-feely sentiment, "sensitivity," or constantly being in each other's hair. *We can rival an Aquarius on the best day he'll ever have when it comes to personal independence, and if you can tolerate that ... and the fact that we're often a little too forceful to be considered, well, "polite" ... we'll get along just fine. 

The polarity sign -- the "other end of the scale" --for Aries is Libra, oriented toward relationships and alliances with other people, concerned with appearances and harmony and deeply committed to strategies involving teamwork and issues of fairness. Aries energy, by contrast, is direct, aggressive to the point of being abrasive, insistent, competitive, opinionated, self-starting, and willing to follow its own dreams whether anyone else subscribes to them or not. 

I can't argue with the judgment that Aries, while notoriously energetic, can also be terribly self-centered and interested in getting what it wants now. *We like to win. We love to win. That promise pushes us to try things that make more timid souls blanch at our display of daring and drive. But, to give us our due, we also need to win fairly, or lose in an honest contest. Our Aries energy pushes us -- and others -- to try harder and go farther, but only when afflicted does it seek to win at any cost. *

Aries folks embody the very best of pioneer spirit ... that peculiar set of qualities willing not only to pit itself and all its resources against a formidable challenge or opponent, but to move into territories where there are no maps, where the savage law of the wild is the only law of the land, and to build from sheer gutsy-ness and necessity new ways of living -- having truly "gone where no man has gone before." (William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy are both Aries ... born four days apart.) 

Armed with our renowned sense of enterprise (sorry, I couldn't resist) and enthusiasm, we can look unflinchingly at new conditions, new starts, and the formidable task of building whatever we require from the power of our own ambition, vision, and whatever resources are at hand. *We have remarkable confidence in our own abilities, command the personal vigor to do "whatever it takes" to make our visions real, and the capacity to go with our impulses and turn a passing opportunity into the chance of a lifetime. 

We also have a temper that is not to be trifled with (and may find a good fight mighty invigorating), an impatience that is legendary,* and an unshakable belief that persistence is the key to success. *We also know how to persevere against the odds ... *and once underway toward our goal of the moment, we don't take kindly a-tall to interference. 

True, we get a lot accomplished. We're also famous for that. But we can be *tactless, bullying,* argumentative, and *defiant*. With us, temper and temperamental kind of go hand in hand. *We fire off fast when we get angry, but fortunately we simmer down quickly, too. *

*We represent the forward, insistent, thrusting action that initiates changes and brings new things to life. We are the impulse to struggle, prevail, and survive. *Ok, we're also quite a handful. But when the dust settles ... most people are willing to agree -- we're worth the trouble we cause. I, for one, hope they keep on thinking so.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> Ps POST YOUR MEALS!



I didn't really eat today.....:tomorrow:....K?


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Robert....
> 
> I know you don't believe...but some of it is just sooo you



Ok......I don't know how to break this to you and all the other retards who think this kind of zodiac crap and psychic shit is real. There is an interesting psychological glitch called the "Barnum effect". 

*Barnum Effect* : is a term that is used in psychology.  It is the tendency for people to accept very general or vague characterizations of themselves and take them to be accurate.  A good example of this can be seen when people believe what is said about them in psychometric tests, personality profiles, astrological predictions, and so on. This phenomenon is named after P. T. Barnum, who believed that a good circus had "a little something for everybody." Even though the descriptions or descriptive terms used in the inventories, typologies, and tests can apply equally well to other people, some individuals are gullible enough to believe they are unique to themselves. Of course, this is exactly what happens with the horoscope, palm reading, and crystal ball gazing (Referring to the comments of P.T. Barnum, 1810-1891, American showman, about public gullibility). 

Psychologist B.R. Forer found that people tend to accept vague and general personality descriptions as uniquely applicable to themselves without realizing that the same description could be applied to just about anyone. Consider the following as if it were given to you as an evaluation of your personality.

_You have a need for other people to like and admire you, and yet you tend to be critical of yourself. While you have some personality weaknesses you are generally able to compensate for them. You have considerable unused capacity that you have not turned to your advantage. Disciplined and self-controlled on the outside, you tend to be worrisome and insecure on the inside. At times you have serious doubts as to whether you have made the right decision or done the right thing. You prefer a certain amount of change and variety and become dissatisfied when hemmed in by restrictions and limitations. You also pride yourself as an independent thinker; and do not accept others' statements without satisfactory proof. But you have found it unwise to be too frank in revealing yourself to others. At times you are extroverted, affable, and sociable, while at other times you are introverted, wary, and reserved. Some of your aspirations tend to be rather unrealistic._

Now, I don't mean to rain on your parades and as long as it's all in fun then fine. But when people make life altering decisions based on some self delusional idiot  or shyster's ramblings, then I believe you need to get a slap upside the head.

So says the Grand-Poobah of the Mystic Realm! *puts on wizard hat and jerks off on crystal ball*

BTW, half of that garbage you quoted wasn't even close.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

First of all...you're so predictable, lol.

Secondly...who's talking about life-altering decisions?

....and you're so much not fun.



> BTW, half of that garbage you quoted wasn't even close.



....and you're so in denial about how impatient you are 

:eviltongue:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok...it is SEVEN in the morning on a saturday...WTF am I doing up?????? 

I was starving and so thirsty, I had to get up, lol. Had a shake and water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Hopefully with a fat source? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes...cream...couldn't handle flax...but I went back to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Good for you! 

Learn to nap....it would be GOOD for you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah...napping sucks though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Helps some grow......find your "Off Switch"   and soon! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

This is the w8 category for IFBB....I'll be level one if I do only one show, the kingston show. If I compete earlier in the year w/ IFBB and win...I could do the level 2 show in Kingston:

Women



Level: Weight Class:



One (Open, Novice, Junior & Masters) One Class or

Light Weight (up to 114.5 lbs)

Middle Weight (over 114.5 lbs)



Two & Three Light Weight (up to 114.5 lbs)

Middle Weight (114.5-124.5 lbs)

Heavy Weight (over 124.5 lbs)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Gotta go.....

Why don't you post a revised plan (in yourw8sted....err  BULKING Journal.........and I'll look at it in a few hours.....PLANS are important for ACHIEVING ones Goal's! 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is the w8 category for IFBB....I'll be level one if I do only one show, the kingston show. If I compete earlier in the year w/ IFBB and win...I could do the level 2 show in Kingston:
> 
> Women
> ...




*You will be the  BEST LW there!* 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Okay then...I guess I'm going for LW  lol

So....If I'm gonna drop to 114 from here...then should I not stop bulking? Like what if I actually gain w8 in the next 3 weeks and then can't get down to 114? I'd rather be coming in at 114 at the top than 115 at the bottom and being put beside some huge fukker, LOL. Or is that even a problem...not being able to get under?

Okay...I'll do a new plan ...w/ the proper counts and everything


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll probably get 7 meals today...since I got up early and went back to bed 

*7 am*

1 scoop protein
2 tbsp table cream

*9 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*10:30 am*

ran out of SCO...only got about 1/3 cup

1/3 cup steel cut oats
1.25 protein
1 tbsp peanut butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay then...I guess I'm going for LW  lol
> 
> So....If I'm gonna drop to 114 from here...then should I not stop bulking? Like what if I actually gain w8 in the next 3 weeks and then can't get down to 114? I'd rather be coming in at 114 at the top than 115 at the bottom and being put beside some huge fukker, LOL. Or is that even a problem...not being able to get under?
> ...





  STFU!  


...and listen to your Coach.......Please? 

AND NO!  You can not STOP BULKING.....as far as I'm concerned...you HAVEN'T even STARTED YET! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

W*ass*....err..... I mean JACKASSS  ....you could be 114 in a week with a carb drop (1-3 pounds) and a water drop w/ herbals, (4-6 pounds} :GEEZ:


Please KNOW...the WE have a plan? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> W*ass*....err..... I mean JACKASSS  ....you could be 114 in a week with a carb drop (1-3 pounds) and a water drop w/ herbals, (4-6 pounds} :GEEZ:
> 
> 
> ...




K...yeah...you're right, lol....don't get mad...I was just thinking out loud  

Eating at 7 am really fucked up my schedule, lol. And I feel sick


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

> .....as far as I'm concerned...you HAVEN'T even STARTED YET!



K..but, my physique has changed....especially my upper body...even if the scale isn't moving....still! only 120 

Maybe I should do pics again for you...w/ a bikini top...so you can see better?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Do you know how fucking hard it is to find anything in my journal???????? I fucking give up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K..but, my physique has changed....especially my upper body...even if the scale isn't moving....still! only 120
> 
> Maybe I should do pics again for you...w/ a bikini top...so you can see better?




Leah...I'm not mad or frus8ed.....take a deep breath, sit down, and try to listen PLEASE?

I know those I train,  WE follow a plan, a goal...........making modifications along the way.  I know HOW your physique works and responds to certain stimuli........WHEN you co-operate!!  

Your "changes" have been part of a PLAN...you KNOW this........heavier lifts, longer RI....different exercises and techniques  Shit, you could even have "better" abs if you would listen..  Even having a pertner which I encouraged, facilit8es this.

DO you see? 

If you want to show me....please at least pose....so we can see where the strengths and  w8knesses are...then  WE can take the appropri8 steps!  



> And I feel sick



NOT an Option...GET OVER IT!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm listening...and co-operating 

I'm off to the gym...working back...finally found what I was looking for


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

GOOD! 


I'm off for second W/O......l8er w8er   

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> First of all...you're so predictable, lol.
> 
> Secondly...who's talking about life-altering decisions?
> ...



*pats w8lifter on head* Allright then.....

Who says I'm no fun? If a person takes that type of stuff as a joke, then great, but you asked my honest opinion. My honest opinion is that zodiac signs, psychics, etc are bullshit, and the people who believe in that crap are either sheeple or morons.

Grand wizard - mmafiter


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi mmafiter,
I absoultely disagree with you, why don't you give me your date of birth, place and time, and ask me one question which you want to find out in the near future, I will prove you wrong...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Alright then....*ignoring my other half*  


Had a good workout 

*Supine Pullup, feet on ball* 8, 7, 6, 6....120 RI

*Plate loaded Row* 55/8, 60/8, 65/6, 65/5....180-210 RI....Guess I need to start at 60 next time 

*Wide Grip Pulldowns* 90/8, 100/6, 100/6....180 RI

*T-Bar Rows, bar in corner* 60/10, 70/8, 75/6....180-240

*Back extensions* 10/13, 10/12, BW/12....90-120 RI



I'll probably get 7 meals today...since I got up early and went back to bed 

*7 am*

1 scoop protein
2 tbsp table cream

*9 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*10:30 am*

ran out of SCO...only got about 1/3 cup

1/3 cup steel cut oats
1.25 protein
1 tbsp peanut butter 

*12:30* ....wanted to do my shake before my w/o, but really didn't want 3 shakes in a row...that 7 am meal really fucked me up, LOL

1 oz mozzarella
about 15 almonds

*3 pm* PWO

2/3 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
3 egg whites
1 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

*6 pm*

6 oz salmon
4 oz sweet potato
1/4 cup cashews
apple

*8pm*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*10 pm*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
5 strawberries

*confessions*

I had the munchies earlier...so I sucked on a few frozen strawberries 

Total:   2545    
Fat: 119  1067  43% 
  Sat: 14  128  5% 
  Poly: 27  245  10% 
  Mono: 34  303  12% 
Carbs: 151  512  21% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 222  886  36%


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hi mmafiter,
> I absoultely disagree with you, why don't you give me your date of birth, place and time, and ask me one question which you want to find out in the near future, I will prove you wrong...




 Oh no!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hi mmafiter,
> I absoultely disagree with you, why don't you give me your date of birth, place and time, and ask me one question which you want to find out in the near future, I will prove you wrong...



Although I shouldn't get invovled.....QoS... w/o the whys, you may want to mention that the above information be given "privately"  and "never" unless you trust the person that you are giving it to!

*nuff said, done on this*

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I added my meals to my w/o post..so it's on the same page


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

K.......I have to go find where you said your hips are bigger....have a snide remark...

Back soon 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

LMFAO....I don't want to hear it!  LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO....I don't want to hear it!  LOL



OK...screw it....I can't find it while I'm hungry.......gonna go make food.

Was just gonna mention something about BREAD! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I know where it is...but I'm not telling 

What's bread?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm fucking bored! lol 

I need to clean my house, but I so don't want to.

And I need to call people...but I so don't wanna do that either.

I want to go back to the gym and workout again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm fucking bored! lol
> 
> I need to clean my house, but I so don't want to.
> ...



I think your brain is a "Fast Burner" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> What's bread?



It's that SHIT on your hips and ASS!  

DP

(still have to eat)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

> I think your brain is a "Fast Burner"



lol....:eviltongue:



> It's that SHIT on your hips and ASS!



....:evenevilertongue:

EAT!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I hate it when you're right and I'm wrong...fuck it irritates me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

GAWD! You must be fucking irrit8ed ALL OF THE TIME! 

(except the pull-up/chin-up thingy) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Now that was funny! 

This site just got annoyingly fuking slow :GGRR:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Well...my house is clean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

So is mine (for a few minutes, teen party)......but I had an awesome nap......must have added a good 6-8 oz of LBM! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

One of the kids parents own a Thai restaurant.......freakin eggrolls smell so good, two kinds of Tofu Curry and white Rice.....fucking catered. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Mmmmmm....I love eggrolls....Oh I want one now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Too Bad 

Do you want me to go try them, (this is a killer restaurant) for you? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Won't be as good as where I get them but sure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

J/K 

Just imagine AWESOME! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'd be having them  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Carbs or fat?...I'm still hungry....should I have fibre one or almonds?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Carbs or fat?...I'm still hungry....should I have fibre one or almonds?



Full MEAL....when was the last? 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'd be having them  lol



I know   And the Wraps would STICK to your ASS  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate it when you're right and I'm wrong...fuck it irritates me



Ultimate BUMP!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Ahhh you suck LOL

I'll w8 till my next meal...I ate at 8, tuna and mayo...if I eat right now it'll be the last thing I eat...I'll w8 a while


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Fuck...it really irritates me, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate it when you're right and I'm wrong...fuck it irritates me



I love this quote!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Now...on top of all that....Mrs. Pain is baking Atkin's Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffins!  The smell is perme8ing the house!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep it up Dr. Pain and you'll have me eating that chocolate hazelnut spread in the cupboard :finger

...and you can stop quoting that damn thing anytime


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

w8....one more time?  Naw.....I'm not like you...I can be done, 































maybe! 

Careful what you eat 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah...I know I'll see it again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

More like "Live it" again....and again...and again 

Doesn't have to be that way! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Hmmm....what smilie could I use ........I got it:  .........there!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm really very hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

You're too DEFIANT.......

Need your ass kicked BIG TIME!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

What???? I was only joking!!!!! lol

I'm not being defiant...I swear...I was only joking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

OK then......be nice! :toe: 

Good Night w8.......   

(and you still need your ASS kicked) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

:toe: ? lol

GNT


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

K....the quality of these sucks...and I'm not sure you can even see details...like I still have abs, lol. And I do have back muscles other than lats ...and I've never done lat spreads before, so don't give me hell about the posing


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

#2


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

#3


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

#4


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Jeezus, you could have at LEAST washed your face


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Last one


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Jeezus, you could have at LEAST washed your face




LOL....yeah, that's my "just-woke-up" look...ya like?


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey, you`ve got something funky on your right arm in #4.......you did something BAD right??


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....yeah, that's my "just-woke-up" look...ya like?



Um....not realy  Looks like mmafiter had a fun night though


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

w8....click my middle finger please


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

That's my "aura"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um....not realy  Looks like mmafiter had a fun night though




lmfao...I said that's my "just woke up" look....not "just fucked" look 

Clicking


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's my "aura"



LMAO...small aura eh?....besides I sensed something doggy there


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for the click, that should have done it


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Doggy?


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Doggy?



Busted eh?? I hope it has nothing to do with your first picture??


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Me too


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

it between you and the camera though, as your skin color has changed under it...........so whats with the dog?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

Gee.......I just don't know what to say after Kuso 


DP


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry for intruding...I`ll leave now.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

yes


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

I think it's the camera angle.

I have to go to the gym now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think it's the camera angle.
> 
> I have to go to the gym now.



No...it's obvious, lateral and rear delt too....you have right side dominance. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

sorry...I have to go.......SYS.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...it's obvious, lateral and rear delt too....you have right side dominance.
> 
> DP




Yes...you're right....my left side is my retard side, as Mel calls it. I'm stronger on my right side, and I can do unilateral movements, I'm fine w/ that...but I don't know about doing extra reps on the left side....wouldn't it be better to have my right side work to my left side?

And my left shoulder still seems bigger than my right. It was my right that was injured before and it never looked the same as my left after that injury.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

I fucking suck. I hate these new exercises...I can't do hardly any w8 w/ them 

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 70/8, 80/6, 70/8, 70/8
*1b. WG EZ Curls* 40/10, 40/8 x 3

*2a. Seated Overhead Tri Extension* 35/8, 40/8, 40/8
*2b. Preacher DB Curl* 15/8 x 3....had to assist  after 4 fucking reps 

*3a. Lying tri extension* 40/8, 40/7, 40/6
*3b. DB Concentration Curls* 15/6, 15/5 x 2 

*4. Reverse Grip Pressdown, Single Arm* 30/4 + 20/6, 30/3 + 20/4, 20/6....assistance on fucking almost everything

*5. Cable Hammer Curls* 60/8 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

*9 am*

2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream

*10 am*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
4 strawberries

*1 pm*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream
5 strawberries

*3 pm* PWO

3/4 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
1/2 scoop protein
2 tsp olive oil

*5 pm*

5 oz salmon
apple
1/4 cup cashews...but then I nibbled on the kids cashews 
1 glass wine

*8*

1.5 srving protein
1 egg
2 tbsp table cream

*10:30*

7 oz salmon

Total:   2511    
Fat: 121  1087  44% 
  Sat: 17  153  6% 
  Poly: 24  216  9% 
  Mono: 30  274  11% 
Carbs: 121  428  17% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 233  933  38% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...you're right....my left side is my retard side, as Mel calls it. I'm stronger on my right side, and I can do unilateral movements, I'm fine w/ that...but I don't know about doing extra reps on the left side....wouldn't it be better to have my right side work to my left side?
> 
> And my left shoulder still seems bigger than my right. It was my right that was injured before and it never looked the same as my left after that injury.



Right side work to your left side?

Just do what I asked, PLEASE!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

w8, I have to go soon and...I just wanted you to KNOW that I appreci8 you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Thank you....I needed that. I appreciate what you do for me too.


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



STFU


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

We'll get 2 of those if we go any farther.......

But I really mean it!  Thank you for your support and friendship.....for trying so hard in everything you do.   

Please feel better.....everyone here wants everyone else to have success and happiness.  IM is just one BIG Family...except for Kuso....he is the "Black Sheep" of the Family 

Have a good Night : w8allthatstuff D 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

K  GN :thankyou:


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



I know the feeling. I'm getting  a little queasy myself.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm doing safety squats today...4 sets...am I supposed to be squatting w/ just the bar or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes, but that is warm-up and doesn't count as a work set.  I'd like you to try something?

Not only 4 sets at the front of the W/O...I'd like 3 lighter 10-12 reppers at the end? 

Please? 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

So...you want me to do 4 sets of squats...8 sets of deads...3 sets leg press...3 sets of leg curls....and then do 3 more sets of squats???  Why???? Are you nuts?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Fuck YEAH I'm nuts.......DO IT!  Can't believe you're asking why 



You keep the archives.......look up volume AND intensity!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Well yeah, I'm asking why....you're nuts...I'm not...I don't think I could even do it...I get dizzy in the middle of my workout as it is...I'll fucking pass right out 

I guess?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

........take longer RI's and BREATH!  

Please try....no more NO's 


DPsycho


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Leah....Please have more HEART!  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok then sycho:


BTW...my RI's are already 4 & 5 minutes long...I'm not taking any freaking longer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

180-210 IS NOT 4-5 minutes! :fing:

Long is OK! 


DPsycho


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

I take longer than that on legs.

Ya know...I don't have the same desire to be Psycho as you do eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

I am literally sick of eating


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Change of Plans....resting today...legs tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

K...I'm having ...writer's block ...I'm designing a program for a client and I need a few ideas for short intervals in between w8's....was thinking she could run the stairs between each set, but we won't have time for that...I need something she can do right there beside any machine or bench we're at.......ideas?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am literally sick of eating




I almost wrote that last night....too funny!  



> I take longer than that on legs.
> 
> Ya know...I *edited* have the same desire to be Psycho as you do eh?



See your W/O's....full of 120, 180, 210's

I had a HELLACIOUS Leg day.

I love turning a Smith Machine into a Vertical Leg Press :rules:

Except for that nagging parner problem I told you about...TG is back for good......but won't W/O with too many......so when my regular partners left...we did Front Squats at the end of the W/O.....5 sets HEAVY at the beginning! 


FYI...intervals....I happen to know you have a special  "High Speed" Jump Rope! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah...I was thinking skipping too.

I figured that about TG.

...and about my RI....I don't post the yakking I do w/ other people


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

What do you think a RI is for "Catching your breath?" 

It's for Yakking and Racking.....or if you W/O with me......YAKKING 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah well...if someone comes up asking about PT, I'm not sending them away


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

My meals are off today  I got tired of eating, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My meals are off today  I got tired of eating, lol.



What does that mean? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

It means I'm so sick of eating, thinking about eating, thinking about numbers, if I eat any more oats or chocolate protein, I'm going throw fuking up 

I need to go grocery shopping...I actually only want to eat chicken and veggies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

......and sweet potatoes? 

Just bought some...too lazy to bake them.......and it's so easy 

Are you "Mutiny on the Bulk?"  :betterfuckingnotbetomorrowisweighin:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

> Are you "Mutiny on the Bulk?"



Is this an option? Cause I'll take it in a heartbeat. Weigh in's don't matter...the scale isn't moving. Wonder if I bulk the way I cut....no movement on the scale for weeks and then drop 5 lbs in two days? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Fuck NO it's not an option until I freak too!  Getting really close!  

If you could bulk the way you cut......5 pounds in 2 days...you may weigh 122 tomorrow and save face 

There is something I haven't told you......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

What? ...and why the hell aren't you freaking yet? It's so not like you...don't believe it for a sec.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

I can't tell you unless you are committed to BULKING! 


...and I'm only freaking at night when I'm busting a gut....or in the afternoon with water bloat.  The results in the gym are Impressive! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah me too...I've never lifted so much...I totally love it 

But I think I've bulked long enough...and I'm not saying that to get out of it, lol...I think I should do a 7-10 day mini cut...or not even a cut, just a maintenance...cause I really don't want to add any more time to my cut.

:tell:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

That IS NOT committed....that is a freaked woman's attitude...fear of fat if I have ever seen it!

What's your show date.....the one that you don't care about as much because you can pull it togther so quickly...do I have to go find that quote?

:nonotyetyou'llenjoyittomuch:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

K...I can't pull it together that fast anymore. Of course i'm fearing fat....hell you just told me I gained too much fat...do _I_ have to go find the quote?? 

:telldammit:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

:maybelaterthen:

When I have your comittment.....give it, it's critical.........difference between a Champion and second or third place! 

I think this challange may just be too difficult for you.  :Candyass:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

And I hate when you quote me about quoting LOL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> :maybelaterthen:
> 
> When I have your comittment.....give it, it's critical.........difference between a Champion and second or third place!
> ...



Fucking GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRr


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Back in a while

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't think you're funny


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

OMG...I don't have time to update my w/o right now, but fuck, I've never been so close to puking in a w/o before


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

W/U w/ the bar x 10

*1. Safety squats, w8 per side* 45/8....RI180, 70/6, 70/6, 70/6...RI 240

*2a. BB SLDL* 95/8, 115/8, 135/6, 145/4....0 RI
*2b. DB SLDL* 50/6 x 3, 50/5....240 RI

*3. One Leg Leg Press, w8 per side* 25/8 x 3....180 RI

*4. Seated Single Leg Curl* 20/10 x 3....120 RI

*5. Safety Squats, w8 per side* 25/15, 25/12, 12...RI 120...had to dig deep for those ones.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> W/U w/ the bar x 10
> 
> *1. Safety squats, w8 per side* 45/8....RI180, 70/6, 70/6, 70/6...RI 240
> ...



Very very nice!    Squats at the beginning and end......how novel....MMMMmmm SS SLDL's too.....I can't w8 for the next leg day.......although they were bitching about yesterday....today LOL


The day after leg day I'm usually known as "Fuckin' DP"  



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I don't have time to update my w/o right now, but fuck, I've never been so close to puking in a w/o before



Glorious isn't it?   I can take you there every W/O if you let me?  A sure fire way to lose w8, puking that is....  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Was that another Squat PR too?    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

The day after???....The final 3 sets of squats I was cursing fucking Dr. Pain...seriously, they hurt a lot, and I was so tired, I didn't know whether to puke or cry, lol.

I think I did 70 a side before, but only for 5 reps.

The deads were down too...I was really tired and couldn't rest as long cause we were a little rushed.

Doing the unilateral movements on curls and presses has really improved the imbalance of strength I had on legs.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

There is pizza in this house :GGGGRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Please capitalize FUCKING....when use with my name? 

Pizza = what was that quote from my Bulkng thread?



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> YesRemember the summer, post comp, I will not go back there, and I am telling you I am very close to it....and I don't want to get any closer. I understand it's due to my own fuck ups, and not listening to you in the first place...



Oh Yeah PIZZA= Fuck-ups  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I haven't had any pizza...and don't want any....Fucking Dr. Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Toppings are good on chicken! 

Yep...that's my Name! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm starving...I think I missed a meal....I don't want to risk it...I'm not even opening the box


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok...I had the topping off a slice of pizza....but just the topping 

My meals sucked today...If I have to have protein one more time I'm gonna puke 

8 am

1/3 cup steel cut oats w/ cinnamon
1.5 srving protein
2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

10:30

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
5 strawberries

1 pm

1.5 srving protein 
1 tbsp flax

2:30 PWO

OMG....yes....1.5 srving protein :toldyouitwasbad: lol
1/3 cup steel cut oats

7:30

tuna
2 tsp flax
green apple
1/2 cup cottage cheese

9:30

4 oz chicken
2 cups mixed veggies w/ romaine and newmans
1/4 cup cashews.

Told you....bad bad bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Told you....bad bad bad



I don't see what you are talking about, but I'm glad it was a green apple!  

:doyouwantoknowthatsecret?:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

You'll have to BULK until Saturday?

And....I'll need you to resize something for me, it's TOO BIG?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't know...I feel bigger than a house 

I can resize it for you 

Check this out....really nice stuff here:

http://www.jendrasik.com/page1.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

Fuk...I just tried on my dress for tonight (halter style top around the neck, backless)....not only do my traps look fucking huge w/ my hair up (kinda cool  ), but I've got marks all over my shoulders from squats yesterday  ....Ahhh *sigh* I am the picture of grace and elegance


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuk...I just tried on my dress for tonight (halter style top around the neck, backless)....not only do my traps look fucking huge w/ my hair up (kinda cool  ), but I've got marks all over my shoulders from squats yesterday  ....Ahhh *sigh* I am the picture of grace and elegance



A pic of you and mmafiter dressed up would make a nice thread? 

I prefer the "Girley but Don't  FUCK with me Look"  (Don't do Bitch, however)  The "I Shit bigger than you Look " is good too!  

That site is nce from waht I can see at work......I only went to one aspect of it LOL 


.......and hopefully we can resize later when your here, Thank You !

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

*not girly*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

I have no hair left  ....it's so short


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

OMG...I wanna see!  

(wasn't hair like your trade mark? )

How does it look? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

It's still long...I just mean it's short compared to what I usually have, lol...I took 2.5 inches off....feels funny though 

Do I have a trademark? lol

Check that site from home...I really like his work...think I'll shoot w/ him


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's still long...I just mean it's short compared to what I usually have, lol...I took 2.5 inches off....feels funny though
> 
> *Geez!  What a Fake out! *
> ...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuk...I just tried on my dress for tonight (halter style top around the neck, backless)....not only do my traps look fucking huge w/ my hair up (kinda cool  ), but I've got marks all over my shoulders from squats yesterday  ....Ahhh *sigh* I am the picture of grace and elegance




I really don't think I want to be this big  K....I know I said I'm not girly...but I still wanna be able to be girly if I want to be....and this doesn't look good


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Several
> 
> ...



I do? ...well what are they? 

Later...I'm telling everyone March...of course, come march, they're all going to want me to shoot right then...I've said march to about 8 shooters now, lol...I guess it'll be whoever contacts me first


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

Good Night w8.....

Hope you had fun   

ZDZP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

I didn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

Well then....I hope you have a good day  

Me, personally...when my traps come back from the new "zip code" I sent them to........should be a normal "fucked up Thursday".......except another play tonight.. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

If I could stop puking it might be an ok day.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok...meal one...and I don't want to hear about it, it's the only thing I could keep down.

1 piece of toast w/ butter
green apple
milk....I actually drank milk

That was at 1 pm.

Can we say "catabolic state"


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

shorter hair?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

It's still long, lol...goes to my boobs now, instead of below LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

I hope you feel better and soon...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm feeling a little better now. How come your here so early? Will you be here later?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

In the store alone and busy as hell for a short time more.......unfortunately not till very late, sorry...wanted to hear what's wrong and help if I can. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

OMG....I hurt everywhere. My legs hurt so much that I can't lift them when I walk...I just shuffle 

So...I have to bring up my posterior delts...what do you want me to do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

Triset......very hard to explain

*1a* arrange a flat bench at a 45 degree angle form the cable apperatus, cable at shoulder height, handle.  Sit on the bench st8 forward...not at the same angle as the bench, arm outstretched and perpendicular to the handle.  w/o turning the shoulder, bring your arm back to the fully contracted postion. emphasize the contraction in the rear delt

.....................b
..................e
...............n
............c
.........h
cable........handle
.........h
.............c
.................n
......................e
.........................b

so you are sitting about where the N is (looking towards the word handle) and your hand is where the h is.  Kind of like a reverse pec dec but with cables..KEEP YOUR SHOULDERS SQUARE DURING THE REP, repeat for the other side, 2 benches work well

10-12 reps

*1b*  lying on a bench on your side....drop your arm str8 down to the six o'clock position, w/o using momentum, raise up in line w/the shoulder to the 11 o'clock position....do not go all the way up, it takes the tension off...repeat for the other side

10 reps

*1c*  Bent over rear rasies....but I've been watching your w8's and like my comments to Jodi...you are using too much rhomboid (because the w8 is to high to be doing this correctly)....
The idea is to be bent over at least 45-55 degrees, head up, back arched...and the body NEVER moves........then.......arms not only track up and out to the side, BUT EVEN a slight bit more foward toward the ear line (most pull back towards the body...INCORRECTLY), 5-10 degree bend but NO more in the elbow...and then just like in a lateral raise, thumbs go down in a continuous fluid motion the last 12-16 inches of the rep........this actually looks like you have wings and are flying, slight pause in the contraction as you emphasize the rear delts at the top of the movement, not the rhomboid. HANDS SHOULD BE AS HIGH OR HIGHER THAN YOUR ELBOWS........my guess is 5, 8 and then 10 pounds max if you do it correctly  10, 9,  8, reps


90 seconds rest, 3 times through

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....I hurt everywhere. My legs hurt so much that I can't lift them when I walk...I just shuffle
> 
> *So are you saying you want more Pain??.........You only had a level 3 W/O on the Pain scale  TG has gone to 8, Paris and Mr. Paris to 7....., others can't seem to finish, except the Lion King could hang once he puked.....and that was just legs
> ...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

*1a arrange a flat bench at a 45 degree angle form the cable apperatus, cable at shoulder height, handle. Sit on the bench st8 forward...not at the same angle as the bench, arm outstretched and perpendicular to the handle. w/o turning the shoulder, bring your arm back to the fully contracted postion. emphasize the contraction in the rear delt

.....................b
..................e
...............n
............c
.........h
cable........handle
.........h
.............c
.................n
......................e
.........................b

so you are sitting about where the N is (looking towards the word handle) and your hand is where the h is. Kind of like a reverse pec dec but with cables..KEEP YOUR SHOULDERS SQUARE DURING THE REP, repeat for the other side, 2 benches work well*

Despite this cute little drawing, I'm not quite getting this 

Oh w8...I think I just got it now, lol...so working the right delt, I'd be sitting on the bottom n, facing the word handle...right? Why does the bench need to be angled if I'm sitting straight on it? Is there an alternative to this in case there's no bench near the cables? ....like could I sit on the cable row, which has a bench straight on to the cable, and just sit on an angle? So opposite of that?

I got everything else  I've already corrected my form on the bent over rears...I wasn't using momentum, but I was using too much back and not isolating 


....and as far as the legs go...does puking your guts out for a day while your so sore bring up Pain scale?  ...and FYI...my glutes rarely get sore ...and I definitely felt my glutes this time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Good Morning gr8.... err ...w8ness  

Some gyms have a small chair or stool...that will work....the bench works gr8 at that angle because you can hook your opposite leg on it for stabiity...the low row doesn't sound good unless you can get your hand in the right postion to keep the arm str8 and shoulder level.

You're pretty damn high on the SCALE...oops...err...I mean the Pain Scale........

Let me give you a glute  W/O to see?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Did you say "cute?"    GGGGGRRRRR

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh yeah....you want it at shoulder height......would a ball work maybe? And was gonna ask, can I use a ball for the second exercise, instead of the bench?

Hmmmm, glute workout.... maybe?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

No ball....takes too much away from the isolation on the first.....on the second...I can't picture it, unless you are tiny and the ball is big ass.  Same thing...it will detract from the exercise (Shoulders need to be held constant, arm moves and contracts the posterior delt).  Hard enough to do RIGHT on a bench! 

btw...I said GML  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

GMA 

Ok...no ball


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope you feel better today......I missed your cheeriness yesterday!  

And I've been meaning to ask about Skyler.....is he doing OK? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Skyler's doing really well.

I feel better...physically.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

GOOD! 


We will work on the rest of you when you are READY! 

'Ass Kickin's  are Free today'  You wouldn't want to be my partner (story coming)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

I thought they were free everyday? 

Gotta go...leave me your story 

:thankyou:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

I am fuking exhausted already ...I suspect a shitty, weak workout.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Smack is free.....Ass kickin's are extra! There is a sign-up sheet and w8ing list at the counter   

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am fuking exhausted already ...I suspect a shitty, weak workout.



Then I suppose that's what you'll get (hiden message) 

DP

:welcome:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Well I need an ass kicking so sign me up? ......

I got your msg


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

K! 


gotta go


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Me too...SYS


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's still long, lol...goes to my boobs now, instead of below LOL



to the boobs or below is OK!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well I need an ass kicking so sign me up? ......
> 
> I got your msg




You have ALWAYS been at the top of my list.....you just haven't been as READY as you are now! 

Speaking of whoopings........WTF is wrong with people, you'd think my partners don't like continuous repping, dropsets, supersets, and supersetted dropsets.  And WTF is wrong with pressing at the END of a W/O....or SQUATTING for that matter???....I just don't understand.  What they call a W/O, I call a WARM-UP 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

OMG...just got back the contact sheets from my last shoot...the ones that will be in the gallery show in TO....SO VERY different from what I've done...they look so cool


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

I almost did presses at the end of my W/O today   Opted for DB laterals drop sets though


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

and does that mean we'll get a glimpse of them?  * _hoping_ *


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Okay so...the triset...I thought I'd hate the first exercise and be okay w/ the other two...just the opposite, lol. I ended up really liking the first one, though it took me till the final set to get the form right so I could feel it where I was suppose to. the second exercise I totally hated, I don't think I'm doing it right for one thing, and it's awkward and uncomfortable. The bent over raises just suck because w8's are so low, very discouraging. I get so frustrated w/ that sometimes.

*1. Seated DB Press* 25/8, 30/5 x 3...RI: 120, 180, 240.

*2a. Shrugs, Lever (w8 per side)* 45/15, 70/12 x 2....0 sec RI
*2b. Upright rows w/ EZ* 50/8 x 3....180-240 RI

*3. Cable Laterals* 15/5 + 10/5 x 3 ....120 RI

*4a. Cable (rear delts)* 5/10 x 3...0 RI
*4b. Side Lying DB Raise* 5/6, 5/5 x 2...0 RI
*4c. Bent over Raise* 5/10 x 3....90 sec RI

*5. DB Laterals* 10/6 + 7.5/5 + 5/5, 10/5 + 7.5/5 + 5/5, 10/5 + 7.5/3 + 5/4....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and does that mean we'll get a glimpse of them?  * _hoping_ *



Well, they're only contact sheets, so _if_ they scan, it'll be really small and hard to see in itself. And to add to that, they're very grainy, so I doubt they'll scan well. Not to mention, some are nudes so I'd have to black them out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

MMMMmmm dropset finish, I love it!  Looks good! :humb:

So, how did your REARS feel?  

We made a reverse flye apperatus out of the precher curl bench turned backwards  (sitting with our back against the pad to avoid cheating).....held the cables by the ball, palms out....it was a good hit, SS with the lying side  DB raises!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Well...they're tired, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Edited!
> 
> DP




Yeah funny, lol.

I actually have no problem w/ it...I mean, it's my body...and they're very tasteful...so not even close to porn, lol...but Rob doesn't want me to so I won't...but they're very good


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K...here's what I mean by grainy


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...here's what I mean by grainy



OMG... that picture is GREAT!!!   You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks NT


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K...here's one of the contacts ...it's really hard to see here, and I had to block some out 

 missed one


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

*ahem*....k, here it is


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K...last one for now


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

absol * fuqin * lutely the best!!  

very very nice!  In some of them you look as though you have blonde streaks ... it looked like a Mrs.NT type hair style (multicoloured)

She's had the same colour hair for about 2 weeks, but has an appointment tomorrow, so who knows what colour hair she'll come home with.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

That's funny...cause before that shoot...I did have blonde highlights, and right before it, I coloured my hair so it was all one colour


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 13, 2002)

totally awesome pix. B&W's are awesome.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks dv


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Leah, very, very NICE!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah, very, very NICE!
> 
> 
> DP



 ....I have more but you have to w8 till....um, tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

they are all great!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...here's what I mean by grainy




I like this one the best!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I like this one the best!
> 
> DP



He gave me three 8x10 prints.....w8 till ya see the other two


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He gave me three 8x10 prints.....w8 till ya see the other two




w8ing..........*anticip8tion*  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

*8 am*

1/3 cup SC oats
1.25 srving protein
2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 tbsp almond butter

*11*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*1* PWO

about 5.5 oz steak
eggs...leftover..probably about 2 or one whole w/ 2 whites or something
1/2 tbsp almond butter


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> w8ing..........*anticip8tion*
> 
> DP



yeah, what DP said!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K...I need a new plan 

How's this sound?

2200 kcals

Carbs in meal 1 & 3...30G

More veggies, more water, an occasional apple, don't do peanut butter anymore but way way less nuts, more flax...and most important...no snacking.

...and one HIIT per week?

??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I need a new plan
> 
> How's this sound?
> ...



Not sure the math is gonna work

195 P 80 C  90 F  in six is as high as I want to push your F and P levels...that's only 1910

A five plan could start 200 P 90 C and 100 F for 2060 but that is 20 F a meal and those annoying 10 C's that you h8 

What did you have in mind?

My solution BTW

40 P 30 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
40 P 30 C 15 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
40 P 10 C 15 F
35 P   0 C 20 F

205 P 100 C  100 F ........2120 Cals

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Where'd the Doc go?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

There it is...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

I think we should also look at 3-4 week segments and w8 on flax for a few qeeks, one more week for the HIIT

The tendency is too do TOO MUCH TOO SOON...I knw..I just had to add some calories back!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K....but I was doing 2300/2400 or so w/ lots of fat so 100 f is fine w/ me  I just picked a number...I didn't work it out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....but I was doing 2300/2400 or so w/ lots of fat so 100 f is fine w/ me  I just picked a number...I didn't work it out



I did! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> 40 P 30 C 20 F
> 35 P 15 C 15 F
> 40 P 30 C 15 F
> 35 P 15 C 15 F
> ...



K...that's doable


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

except that...I'll probably just have all those carbs at once in the form of an apple


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> except that...I'll probably just have all those carbs at once in the form of an apple



DAMN, that's a BIG APPLE!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

LOL  Well...I'll work it out...don't worry


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok...so, I gotta do abs/calves today...haven't done it cause I don't wanna do that W/O....*sigh* but I will, I guess....just wanna check and make sure you don't wanna change anything before I go and do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

There was something....and this is going to seem like a strange question:  "Do you sweat when you W/O?"

(I will explain later and you will think I'm a quack) :twit:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm afraid to say no cause you'll add more work 

However...even when doing cardio (most times) I don't actually sweat. In order to sweat, I have to be doing like 45 minutes of kickass cardio....intervals don't usually make me sweat either.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok....we have a problem.......I have posted before in other places on a vague science called Iridolgy....most will say 'Quackery'.........but the grainy picture was one of the first close-ups of your eyes that I have seen....and they tell a story, physiologically.

I'm gonna let you do a little research.......use Iridology...and Bernard Jensen (sp?)

That pic shows a strong constitution (don't get sick much)... a very good colon and stomach  (but the light obscured some of it) and something just developing called "Scurf Ring"........this is related to your lymphatic system  (you are not sweating enough, and don't fucking do cardio because I said that )

We will talk more about this later if you want to....I could tell you didn't sweat...so at leadt give me some attention on this?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Um no....talk now...WTF are you talking about 

Ya can't say all that shit and say later! LOL....What does that stuff mean??????


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.bernardjensen.org/ ???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

Do a little research while I get food....it's no big deal...I can help....



.....trust me  

BTW  a color picture of your eyes would have helped more....and do you remember that Detox thread I had at ABC?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.bernardjensen.org/ ???



See if you can find an "Eye or Iridology Eye Chart"...they are TM so it may be difficult


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Don't remember the thread...sorry.

I don't even know what I'm looking for though


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

> most will say 'Quackery'



You're right...and you're gonna have to do a lot of explaining to convince me otherwise 

And....that pic was "grainy"....even if this quackery (your word  ) is true...how the hell can ya tell anything from an unclear B&W?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

Because I can....and I am right, and you know it! 

I'll just make some suggestions later since you're being difficult 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.healingfeats.com/scrnsav.htm

Oh this just gets better and better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

That's the one....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm not trying to be difficult...I don't know anything about it and you're not giving me any information...I can't make an informed decision w/o information  

Tell me WTF all that meant? What do you think is wrong w/ me?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That's the one....
> 
> DP
> ...




K well...everyone else wants to puter, so I gotta go 

:don'tknowwhattothink:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok..SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

OK...extremely short course on Detox (NOW..... it's a shame that ALL those posts were deleted, over "there")

You are actually born with a certain level of toxins in your body (thanks  Mom nand Dad)  Then, throughout your life.....you accummulate more and more.....somethings are easy to rid the body of.....somethings are not (esp heavy metals like Mercury, Cadmium, Aluminum, Lead,  *Vanadium*, petro-chemicals and, certain neuro-toxins)  If studied...and Mercola has posted on this (mostly mercury)...you'd find that these toxins, together with parasites (one out of 4 people).....and even Candida Albicans....cause a huge majority of health problems in society!  (sounds like Canada all be cans)

Now..there are five main eliminative channels/organs of the body in which one can rid themsleves of toxins.  The obvious Colon  (health starts in the colon according to many experts)  The kidneys and urinary system..the liver.....and even one most don't think of...the Lungs! 

BUT, the largest eliminative system/channel you have.....is the SKIN!  Largley controlled by the lymphatic system.


Oops...have to go....more later! 


DP


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ok....we have a problem.......I have posted before in other places on a vague science called Iridolgy....most will say 'Quackery'.........but the grainy picture was one of the first close-ups of your eyes that I have seen....and they tell a story, physiologically.
> 
> I'm gonna let you do a little research.......use Iridology...and Bernard Jensen (sp?)
> ...



Oh my God!!! LMAO!!! Now, I've heard everything!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...extremely short course on Detox (NOW..... it's a shame that ALL those posts were deleted, over "there")
> 
> You are actually born with a certain level of toxins in your body (thanks  Mom nand Dad)  Then, throughout your life.....you accummulate more and more.....somethings are easy to rid the body of.....somethings are not (esp heavy metals like Mercury, Cadmium, Aluminum, Lead,  *Vanadium*, petro-chemicals and, certain neuro-toxins)  If studied...and Mercola has posted on this (mostly mercury)...you'd find that these toxins, together with parasites (one out of 4 people).....and even Candida Albicans....cause a huge majority of health problems in society!  (sounds like Canada all be cans)
> ...




Ok...continue .....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

First.......Let me explain a bit...

Many years ago before I became interested in Health ....I went to the US Government's Printing Office in Los Angeles,  and bought the most interesting book there, which was also the 'Book of the Year'  It was called, translated "A Barefoot Doctor's Manual" and what it was was the complete and only training that was provided for the tens of thousands of villages in China....too small to have a doctor!

You see, in China......a "Physical" or complete diagnosis is given by observing a person's hands, face and pulse.  That is the main 'Diagnostic Tool.'  Then, accupressure, accupuncture, and herbology are the main modalities of treatment, moxibution, exercise (Qi Gong, tai chi and a few others being secondary)  Do-in (I hope I remember that right) or self massage, being a runner up!

Here....in the West...we became so Specialized....and not just allopathic medicine, but even with Alternative or Wholistic medicine......that many have "Tunnel Vision".  For instance.....if you go to an Orthopedic Surgeon for a knee problem....beware the knife, a Chirporactor is going to cavitate (crack, they hate that word) you.....a GP is more than likely going to prescribe....an Accupuncturist, prick you....and herbalist or many Naturopaths.....give you herbs....etc,etc, etc....Medicine is just too specialized, SOMETIMES. 

 Sometimes it's a LIFESAVER!

And when you simplify it....there are two main components, Diagnosis and Treatment.  Problem is...most, not everyone,  looks at the problem from a single perspective....and a single treatment....often treating the symptoms and NOT THE CAUSE!
This is not always the best approach...


I'm in a unique position.....I have to be very careful and use special jargon........but I tend to see and often to "help" a lot of deflicted people.  Not only do people come to me for suggestions, from something simple like sun poisoning......to more complicated like appendicitis, but I also see Cancer, MS, Polio, Lupus, AIDS etc.  I see very few Doctors cure cancer, but I am proud to say that we have been instrumental in curing cancer.......yes I have seen the Incredible, and often!  (w8, I think you observed me helping Moutain Girl with her friend's Lou Gherig's disease.)

Aslo......my store's reputation is so good, Doctors send their patients with scripts there, pharmacies call us for drug interactions and referals, surgery centers call us for pre and post op supplement suggestions......hell Doctors come to us for their blood pressure, cholesterol, arthritis, and metabolic problems.  Admit to us first hand that they are taught squat about nutrition.

Several Doctors have been educated by us on anything from DHEA to Wilson's Syndrome...and yes, we can help with ADD and ADHD 

The point here.......is that there are so many viable paths......there is nothing wrong with obtaining knowledge  and as much knowledge as possible.  Humans have only just begone to understand how things work, it's freaking endless.


Whether it's Herbology, Prolotheraphy, Homeopathy (accepted by the AMA).....hand, face pulse or whatever....even Iridolgy.....if it's a useful tool, why not use it!???

I did know that you didn't sweat from your eyes......how did I do that?  Here's another one....I think it may be linked to your circulatory problem.......


Just trying to help! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

sorry that took so long...the new washer was delivered with my fee $100 gify certificate for them fucking up


part two is shorter


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

> I see very few Doctors cure cancer, but I am proud to say thatwe have been instrumental in curing cancer.......yes I have seen the Incredible, and often!



Care to clarify here...some will think you just stated you've "cured cancer".



> I did know that you didn't sweat from your eyes......how did I do that?



Okay...ya got me on that one  So before we go any further...explain your first statement:

_That pic shows a strong constitution (don't get sick much)... a very good colon and stomach (but the light obscured some of it) and something just developing called "Scurf Ring"........this is related to your lymphatic system_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

So back to your skin and sweating.  While there are certain herbs that can make you sweat, and thermos....it is important that you USE this eliminative channel...the skin.

So my suggestion is......you may even find it relaxing, although standing up afterwards  can be difficult if it is too cleansing.....

For 20-30 minutes, a few times a week....take a very very  warm,  bath with either (and you can alternate these or just stick with one)

2-4 cups of ACV...or
3-5 lbs of sea, table or epsom salts or
1/2-1 pound of bentonite clay  (Aztec Healing is a good brand) and you can make a nice mask out of it (or so I have heard LOL), very astringent and toning for your face  while you bathe.

Ok.....Sorry to seem Hokey...I'm done!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't think I could do the ACV...it's too acidic (I've done lemon before and it stung like hell)

What's bentonite clay?

So why should I do this?....to sweat, yeah...but why don't I sweat?...and how does this help?

...and WTF "Scurf Ring"  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Care to clarify here...some will think you just stated you've "cured cancer".
> 
> 
> ...



Gottcha huh?  What are the odds.......OK  I mentioned that color photo would have helped more

Just like reflexology or accupressure........see Jin Shin Shiatsu....... Ms. Shoji....uses energy flow and nerve endigs in the feet, hands and ears.....I looked at the areas in you eyes co-responding to certain areas in you.......without color I didn't what to comment about calcification or toxicity...and without detail to see possible lesions (sp)......I can't go further....but I saw what I saw 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok...now I'm looking for a coloured pic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think I could do the ACV...it's too acidic (I've done lemon before and it stung like hell)
> 
> What's bentonite clay?
> ...



The ACV is nicer than Lemon,,,,start with just a cup....look up bentinite.

Main reason is because ALL three bath additives, when your pores are open in a bath as they would be *if you sweat*....will draw out TOXINS....that are shown as a congested lymph system in your eyes....aka Scruf Ring.  Gradually....it may take a long time...the positive changes will be seen in your eyes!

Btw....this developed into a debate over Eye Pigment.....when I made the comment that according to Jensen, there is no such thing as a Green Eye.... it is only a Toxic Blue Eye  (and I have seen them change with cleansing programs in people)..It was pointed out that there are genetic instructions for grey pigment on the chromosomal level...it  went crazy from there. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Okay ....I think


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Okay ....here's a colour one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

And 'Iris' Picture is about the size of a 3 X 5 photograph....and shows the eye in full detail......it is rather hard to decipher off of that picture.







The "scurf ring" is more obvious in that picuture, and while the smooth edges of your colon and stomach areas are not as pronounced as your other picture...the darker inner color (the next ring out from the iris) suggests some general toxicity.  You look...if a slightly darker blue....that is good...if tan, brown or darker....toxicity.  I can't see what are called 'nerve rings' from this picture........just a hunch of mine that you have some slight 1/4 circles in the iris about 2/3 of the way out fron the pupil.

The darker () <----  they are usually a very long oval shape... lesions at 3:30, 4:30. 7:00, and 9:30 on your left, can't see the top side...and at 5, 7, and 10:00 on your right eye....all corespond to an area/organ in your body.  (Not saying more as I know the principles but don't have the chart memorized (did at one time.).......but think of the body as a time clock.....brain near the top........reproductive areas middle/lower sides, adreanals, kidneys to the outside and down, etc)


If shown with magnification, the deepth and size of the problems (lesions) become known.....when corrective measures are taken....little cross fibers literally knit the lesion smaller, smaller, closed (I have done and seen this, and colour change w/detoxifying)

Lastly. the slightly lighter colour as you radiate out from the center, as opposed to a consistant colour, if not the lighting....would signify a very very slight calcium build-up in your body...however....very minor....and the original comments about your constition hold true.

I'm just trying to help...actually bad of me not to notice sooner......we don't have to go again if you don't want to.


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

Oops....bummer, can you say ROADMAP? 








I need a pointer LOL 








I think I may be right about the "nerve ring".......second picture.....left eye.....from about 6 PM to 9 PM


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Alright then


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Check out my dream.....I had to get to a certain spot in this village, and I knew how to get there...I'd been before, but because I started out from a different spot than I had before, I couldn't find my way...and all along the way I met people that I'd known previously and hadn't spoke to in a long time...and I'd ask them directions and I still couldn't find the way. Even got lost in the lake once.

Hmmmmmm.......................


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

What does it all mean 

(You're NOT going to ask me about Dream Analysis are you?) LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

No....I know what it means


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Sorta...yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

Good Morning, how are you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

ok...have a good birthday?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

I have been thinking about hiring/finding someone to take care of marketing for me....what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

The Birthday was good until my wife's agenda took over.  Had to go to a party I didn't want to go to.......lot's of wasted people, loudness, to fucking warm in the house...etc. LOL

Fucking Foreman grill rocks, but needs to be used under the kitchen exhaust fan.....my whole house from the front door to the farthest bathroom smels like Salmon!

You're last question.......tell me the "main goals" and how you are going to balance family, training, works....with travel, modeling, photo shoots and contests?

If it's just about "Selling Pictures"....I'd say go for it....the second it demands your pressence as the commodity...I'd think it through very carefully......maybe even let the kids mature for a few years until they are more independant (we did that with Kial, worked minimally in his formative years, watched him grow, we were there for him....now he is an extraordinary young man)  You kind of only get to be with your kids once while they "grow up".....it's worth more than anyting you can name, except maybe personally being happy enough to enjoy it!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

Come on...that was good answer? 

Just cause it wasn't what you wanted to hear.........or do you want me to say, "Do what makes you Happy?? "

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

And Thank You for the Birthday Wishes!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

I've analyzed your dream.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't want to hear about it right now...maybe later.



*1. DB Press, 10% Incline* 25/10, 30/8, 35/5, 35/5, 35/5.....180-240 RI

*2. Seated Plate-loaded Incline Press, w8 per side* 45/4.....240 RI, 40/6...180 RI, 40/6...180 RI, 35/8...120 RI

*3. Incline DB Fly on Ball* 17.5/8, 20/7, 20/7....180 RI

*4a. Standing Cable Chest Press* 20/7, 17.5/8, 17.5/8....0 sec RI
*4b. Machine Fly* 60/5, 50/6, 50/5 + 45/5....120 RI

*ABS*

Oblique Raise...20/12, 20/10 x 2
Machine Crunch...70/12, 70/10, 70/14
Weighted Knee ups...5/18, 5/16, 5/15
Incline Reverse Crunch....18
Decline Crunch w/ Twist....20


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

K 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

*Meals*

I don't know the times

*1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
2 egg yolks
6 whites

*2*

Protein plus bar
handful of peanuts

*3*

solid protein bar

*4*

chicken
cheddar
sweet potato
brocoli


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

_You're last question.......tell me the "main goals" and how you are going to balance family, training, works....with travel, modeling, photo shoots and contests?

If it's just about "Selling Pictures"....I'd say go for it....the second it demands your pressence as the commodity...I'd think it through very carefully......maybe even let the kids mature for a few years until they are more independant (we did that with Kial, worked minimally in his formative years, watched him grow, we were there for him....now he is an extraordinary young man) You kind of only get to be with your kids once while they "grow up".....it's worth more than anyting you can name, except maybe personally being happy enough to enjoy it!

DP
_

This sucked. Am I the only competitor/model w/ children. I'm so fucking sick of this shit.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think I could do the ACV...it's too acidic (I've done lemon before and it stung like hell)
> 
> What's bentonite clay?
> ...



Actually w8, I do a bath every month with 3 C. ACV and 1/2 C baking soda.  You sweat like a pig and you feel a little dizzy afterwards but I can tell you that it doesn't sting at all.  I've even had cuts on my legs before and it didn't hurt at all.  Of course you may want to shower afterwards or you smell like a salad.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

LOL...thanks Mochy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _You're last question.......tell me the "main goals" and how you are going to balance family, training, works....with travel, modeling, photo shoots and contests?
> 
> If it's just about "Selling Pictures"....I'd say go for it....the second it demands your pressence as the commodity...I'd think it through very carefully......maybe even let the kids mature for a few years until they are more independant (we did that with Kial, worked minimally in his formative years, watched him grow, we were there for him....now he is an extraordinary young man) You kind of only get to be with your kids once while they "grow up".....it's worth more than anyting you can name, except maybe personally being happy enough to enjoy it!
> ...



I'm sorry and you're not the only competitor/model w/children!

But.....the Pain's are getting very close to "empty nest".......and not being able to relate how some family's say "Get the Fuck Out, Get a Job"  I can tell you....the thought of losing our child's pressence (even though he is a young man now)....is almost on the level of when you lose a loved one for good.......of course not the same.  When a loved goes....you think things like, did I tell them that I loved then enogh, make the best of my time with them, do everything I could have or should have with that person.

It's similar with  children.....you hope or maybe know....that you did your best to raise them, provide a secure, safe loving enviroment, teach them what they needed to learn...etc

But the ONE THING they need most.....from the time they are born till they are MORE INDEPENDANT.....is YOUR TIME!  So the point wasn't that you shouldn't have goals, dreams, desires and fulfill them.......the point was that from another perspective.....those things don't have to be done overnight.......there is enough time......you have the rest of your life for some....but only so many years with your children.

When we started back working, both of us full time, we recognized that....we were no longer there to pick our son up from school, weekends started to vanish into work or having to rest from so much work...and although it was costly financially.....we started taking more time off, Mrs. Pain went 1/2 time......and we put our store up for sale over two years ago.....If and when it sells....it means a great reduction of income and NOT being able to help so many people on a daily basis.......the main reason why....we want more quality time with our child before he leaves to start his own life and family.

Just things to think about....I'm sorry that was offensive to you......as I've aged....I've just come to learn that so many things I thought were important....job, money, career..etc......are really a distant second to Family, Health and Love.

I apologize.

DP


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

she's got a new truck?


hey w8...
chew on this: You have had major bodily changes having had said two great kids and look as incredible as you do. Those other girls 'ain't got shit' on you!

She doen'st have to work? Is she related to Crash?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Um...w8 = 120....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...w8 = 120....



What's the/your plan?

Now that my bloat is gone....I think I want to gice it more time 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

_Leah:  Great to hear from you.

Yes, I remember you!

Let me take a peak at your site and let's talk.

My DIRECT cell number 

I would be HONORED to help MARKET you.

Mike Pierron
author of FIT HAPPENS at any age!
www.drmbig.com
_

_Leah:  A few FREE marketing suggestions:

1.  I would "play-up your Martial arts background" on
your web site a bit more.  Consider an "opening shot"
COMBO of you in the BLUE DRESS, (it's awesome with
your eye color), and in martial arts mode.  Vistors
will quickly get the "oh, my...two talents in one
person."  (Hint: That's marketing!)

2.  Secondly, Don't sell yourself short on just
selling photo's on-line.  Too many multi-talented
fitness competitiors make this same mistake.

Suggest other ways for you to earn INCOME!

1. Spokesperson.

2. Model.

3. Master of Ceremonies

4. Web site author.

5. Newsletter for fans, (either for FREE or for
profit)

6. VIP fan section.  (your call?)

7. Fitness speaker.

Finally, I love the "FIT MOM" thing!

You have the perfect family, (two kids, one of each)
and the figure that most women, (and men) dream of.

Play up...HOW YOU MADE THAT HAPPEN! 

Consider again a newsletter, books, writing articles
in the local paper, speaking to school groups,
(possibly focusing on girls), who might struggle with
their own self-esteem, weight, look,  etc. to HELP
THEM!

Great look...keep it up.

I would be HONORED to help market you more.

Your story is inspirational.
_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

That's a nice reply...really :impressed:


......(can you find my pic collection and tack it on the Nasty Thrread please?) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

"That's a nice reply...really :impressed:"

Really? 

K...I'll look for it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes really..........


SYS

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Remember the name of that thread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

DP's Collection...but I can't find it as that (you posted it)......I was on page 10 going backwards on a search or w8lifter, no search word in the pic gallery when I saw your before thread


Have to go


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't find it anywhere


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just things to think about....I'm sorry that was offensive to you......as I've aged....I've just come to learn that so many things I thought were important....job, money, career..etc......are really a distant second to Family, Health and Love.



Job, money and careers shouldn't even place when compared to family.  It's nice you finally realized it, but I do believe that being happy fits into the family model.  Not doing things that make you happy are taking away from family as a whole.  It all comes down to balance.  Just because we become parents, does not mean be stop being that person we were before.  I have tried to instill this thinking in our small family.  We were individuals before we became a family and that individuality shouldn't be lost.  Balance is the key!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Job, money and careers shouldn't even place when compared to family.  It's nice you finally realized it, but I do believe that being happy fits into the family model.  Not doing things that make you happy are taking away from family as a whole.  It all comes down to balance.  Just because we become parents, does not mean be stop being that person we were before.  I have tried to instill this thinking in our small family.  We were individuals before we became a family and that individuality shouldn't be lost.  Balance is the key!




 ....only, I'm just finding out what "person" I am now  

Teen ---> Parent = Too young to know.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

understood! 

BTW ... I love the new AV!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

FYI.....strawberry protein does not make good pudding!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have been thinking about hiring/finding someone to take care of marketing for me....what do you think?




He's pretty expensive, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He's pretty expensive, lol




I'd work for Protein!  

If you just want ideas......I've taught upper division marketing at the university level.....I can and always have helped you.

But if you want someone to physically "promote" you, they should work on a %, not a fee....and "Prove" results! 

DP

Strawberry....never tried it, never will...but a cake sounds OK


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'd work for Protein!
> 
> *Like you'd need more protein...I'm the one who needs the protein *
> ...



Off to the gym...btw...I'm ready to do your ab program ...go ahead, post that damn quote again, I don't mind...really, I don't :GGGGGGGRRRRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

SYS 


...the quote can w8........w8ed abs...um....novel idea


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> SYS
> 
> 
> ...the quote can w8........w8ed abs...um....novel idea




Mine were all w8ed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mine were all w8ed





....and??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

*1. Pronated Pullups, just outside SW* 4, 4, 4, 4...20 sec eccentric on last rep...120 RI

*2. Plate loaded row, w8 per side* 55/8...pronated low grip, 65/8...pronated high grip, 75/5, 75/5...PHG....120-240 RI

*3. One Arm DB Row* 35/8 x 2, 40/6....180 RI

*4. V-bar Cable Rows* 90/8, 95/7, 100/6....180 RI

*5. T-Bar rows, w/ Olympic Bar* 60/8, 70/7, 80/5...180-240 RI

(actually meant to do 4 sets...but people yaking at me and i got distracted and forgot  )

*6. Standing Goodmornings* 65/10, 85/8 x 2....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....and???
> 
> 
> DP




....and I'm ready to try your ab  program


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

yes


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

B ... she posted a bigger pic about a few pages ago ... you should have a look, it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1. Pronated Pullups, just outside SW* 4, 4, 4, 4...20 sec eccentric on last rep...120 RI
> 
> *2. Plate loaded row, w8 per side* 55/8...pronated low grip, 65/8...pronated high grip, 75/5, 75/5...PHG....120-240 RI
> ...



Looks gr8....but I thought you were gonna try supine smith feet on swiss with rye, mustard and a plate on your chest?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks gr8....but I thought you were gonna try supine smith feet on swiss with rye, mustard and a plate on your chest?
> 
> 
> DP




I would have if my partner weren't such a flake  .....are you saying I should go eat some bread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

HFN on the Bread 


I'm saying Jodi is gonna h8 me.....a Detour bar accidentally fell into her box 

DP *injured*


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh great I'm in trouble now.  I normally hate protein bars but after reading about the Detour bar I'm almost afraid now.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey W8! Love the new avvy! beautiful!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks NG.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> HFN on the Bread
> 
> 
> DP *injured*



Tell


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Check this out...I've never even seen it  just happened along the photographers profile and he had it up as his main image


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Check this out...I've never even seen it  just happened along the photographers profile and he had it up as his main image



That doesn't sound right for some reason...

Awesome pic...w8..... ;p  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah...I really like it, lol. Maybe I have it on a contact sheet somewhere, I don't have a print of it though


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Injury?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll put it in my journal I guess....I feel stupid


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

K.....should I start laughing now?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> B ... she posted a bigger pic about a few pages ago ... you should have a look, it's absolutely beautiful!



Thanks NT!

Love those contact sheets, Leah!  I did a little modeling many, many years ago before I had my son and I always liked the B&W best!

Very lovely!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks butterfly! I love the B&W's too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

K...hung out as long as I could....I really wanted you to either link that "before" thread, bump it, or let me do it!  

Anyway.......here is WARLORD'S latest.....second contest after the Second Place SHW in the Regional NPC....this is the day of Mysclemania........285 cut to 250ish,,,,I just wish he didn't start eating limas instead of green beans   

http://photos.yahoo.com/bufdaddy89

(you can delete this when you done if you want.......back later)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm not bumping it  

Well....there's no back shot (  ) but it'll do ....he looks great....those legs are very impressive!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

His back is his second best part to his legs!  

Can I link it here in your Journal then 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Sure 








I have a sugar confession


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

go for it

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Shit...that was fast...you must've knew 

K...ya know those little mini-wheats cereals...the ones w/ the brown sugar coating  ...I had two handfuls of those...I love them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I think some of these are interesting pictures of you!   


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6605


















DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shit...that was fast...you must've knew
> 
> K...ya know those little mini-wheats cereals...the ones w/ the brown sugar coating  ...I had two handfuls of those...I love them



So does your ass! LOL 

Now what are your kids gonna eat?




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think some of these are interesting pictures of you!
> 
> 
> ...



 :yucko: ...I thought you were bumping it?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So does your ass! LOL
> 
> Now what are your kids gonna eat?
> ...




Oats?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm just "marketing".....*look where you've been* etc etc etc


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Ya think I should do a before/after story on my website?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya think I should do a before/after story on my website?



HFY.....but these won't work for the "Sugar-Plum" to .................article 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> HFY.....but these won't work for the "Sugar-Plum" to .................article
> 
> DP



to.....you can't even say it eh? 

Why won't they work? What other before do you think I have?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I think some of your December 01 pictures have less SLB in them.


To....to......to      (saving it)  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah...never thought of those...but, isn't the point of a before to show the worst? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

You don't have a worst.......use both....it's a Journey. 

From here to here to here! 


Non-fit....to fit fat...to fit fit  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah....I like that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

w8....I've been trying to just be a spectator in Rob's journal....and although I saw the calorie dense food request first.....I figured someone like you who gotten 1/3 of her daily calories from nuts and nut  butters was MORE qualified....

But I think you should revisit the "genetics" comment you made.....while his bloodlines may have inherent metabolic problems....I think physique wise (and I mentioned many months ago from his tattoo pics).....his Shoulder structure and back suggest "good" genetics and the ability to gain mass and pack it on in just the right places...and I agree w/clean bulking always

just my 2 cents

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

One fucking time I did that...holy fuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Bet me?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> But I think you should revisit the "genetics" comment you made.....while his bloodlines may have inherent metabolic problems....I think physique wise (and I mentioned many months ago from his tattoo pics).....his Shoulder structure and back suggest "good" genetics and the ability to gain mass and pack it on in just the right places...and I agree w/clean bulking always



So what are you saying...he should eat nuts and pasta (calorie dense foods) or I should just say he has good genetics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Yo Y o YO!  Ms. Intensity...calmness here 

NO....I'm saying it's a put down to say someone has 'Shitty" genetics when you fail to differentia8 between biological and physical.  I'm saying Rob has "good" genetics to accomplish his  "physique" goals!...nothing more!  (was trying to show you that comment could be taken the wrong way by the viewing public)


And you know how I feel about nuts and pasta 

I was just making a joke that you are denser....err...have more experince with dense foods  (and their possible abuse)  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm sorry....I didn't mean to put him down  ....didn't mean he can't gain mass.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 60/10, 70/8, 70/8, 70/7 + 60/4
*1b. Cable Curls* 60/8 x 3, 60/8 + 50/4

*2a. Skulls* 40/8 x 3
*2b. EZ Preacher Curls* 40/8 x 3

*3a. kickbacks* 10/10 x 3
*3b. Standing Hammers* 17.5/7 x 3

*4. Overhead Rope Cable Extensions* 50/10, 60/8 x 2

*5. DB Concentration Curls* 15/6 x 3 

RI's as long as my partner....unless someone was yakking to me 

My left arm is my retard arm :GGGGRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 60/10, 70/8, 70/8, 70/7 + 60/4
*1b. Cable Curls* 60/8 x 3, 60/8 + 50/4

*1b with??? rope, flat, cambered ??*

*2a. Skulls* 40/8 x 3
*2b. EZ Preacher Curls* 40/8 x 3

*2a....flat, decline, incline???...what type bar?  ez or str8 *

*3a. kickbacks* 10/10 x 3
*3b. Standing Hammers* 17.5/7 x 3

* 3a try with a cable and a handle, 5 underhand, 5 overhand, knee on a bench
3b....to light compared to other w8s....EMG studies suggest these are more effective at a slight incline (bench *

*4. Overhead Rope Cable Extensions* 50/10, 60/8 x 2

* sitting (prefer) or standing bent over?*

*5. DB Concentration Curls* 15/6 x 3 

RI's as long as my partner....unless someone was yakking to me 

My left arm is my retard arm :GGGGRRRR:

Was that too knit picky?   I'm bored 


DP


----------



## craig777 (Dec 17, 2002)

OK, What is wrong with nuts. Jill wants me to eat a lot of peanut butter. I agree with the pasta, but the nuts are great for high calories. I can't argue with the progress I have made in 4 months. If Rob does his mma fighting thing often he needs to get some calories to put on mass.

Oh and w8 it didn't sound like a put down to me, but I am sure you are very touchy about that right now.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes...too fucking nit-picky!

Bar.

EZ curl, flat

I don't swing the damn DB's

I know it's too damn light....my bi's suck bigtime...and they didn't used to but for some reason they suck bad lately 

standing, bent over...but will try sitting cause I was concentrating more on not getting pulled back.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK, What is wrong with nuts. Jill wants me to eat a lot of peanut butter. I agree with the pasta, but the nuts are great for high calories. I can't argue with the progress I have made in 4 months. If Rob does his mma fighting thing often he needs to get some calories to put on mass.
> 
> Oh and w8 it didn't sound like a put down to me, but I am sure you are very touchy about that right now.




Throws off your n-6/3 balance...they're fine, in moderation. I happen to know that Rob gets plenty of nuts already, and should really increase his protein and flax intake....even olive oil would be a good alternative.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

On sitting, make sure your partner hands you the rope, don't turn sideways to start or end the movement...it will compromise your shoulder.

Also....sometimes "sucking badly" is all in YOUR HEAD ? 


The purpose of the cable kickbacks is for "continuous tension", and 2 points of flexion

...and ....and...may I have my "special smilie" now? 


DP


----------



## craig777 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Throws off your n-6/3 balance...they're fine, in moderation. I happen to know that Rob gets plenty of nuts already, and should really increase his protein and flax intake....even olive oil would be a good alternative.



What does his sex life have to do with gaining mass. 


Just kidding mmafiter


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> On sitting, make sure your partner hands you the rope, don't turn sideways to start or end the movement...it will compromise your shoulder.
> 
> Also....sometimes "sucking badly" is all in YOUR HEAD ?
> ...



 That one or this one :GGGGRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Both!    

Thanks! 

DP


----------



## lina (Dec 17, 2002)

hiya w8!

Must comment on the pretty avvy and that b&w pic from your photographer! 

DP, interesting analysis of the eyes!!!! I remember peetrips saying that someone made a similar analysis of him from his eyes......


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Lina!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I can't exactly post my meals today -><-


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't exactly post my meals today -><-


r

I smell chocolate....tell me there wasn't more than one bar? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

It was sugar free chocolate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

So you 8 some food right?   Surely you 8 something good? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes...lol...I had meals...and one bar...and a couple sugar free chocolates


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Well....post the good stuff....confession is over! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
4 tbsp table cream
5 strawberries
apple

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*Meal 3*

protein bar 

about 45 min later had a srving and a half of protein w/ table cream

*Meal 4*

about 5 oz salmon
apple

I really can't remember what else I had  ....oh a tbsp of peanut butter in there some where...and I'm forgetting something else 

*Meal 5*

Um.....I made a yummy stir fry w/ strips of beef, brown rice, chopped veggies and eggs...but, the beef was gross, so I didn't eat them, but the rest was good  So I added about  a third cup of cottage cheese...I'm still hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

That's not too bad..........


Have to go check out

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Can you guesstimate a BF%.....please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Meal 5*
> 
> Um.....I made a yummy stir fry w/ strips of beef, brown rice, chopped veggies and eggs...but, the beef was gross, so I didn't eat them, but the rest was good  So I added about  a third cup of cottage cheese...I'm still hungry



So it was "Yummy" but "gross" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

It was good, but the meat was gross...yes 

I said 15-16...but I looked at him again and I think he's lower...I really can't estimate BF as well as you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can you guesstimate a BF%.....please



That's tough........the 621 picture shows the most detail...upper rectus, serratus....start of arm and leg cuts, start of delt capping......needing traps.  That picture makes me want to say 12.5-13.5....but the others 14-15%..........So I think your 14% is gona be close

The  axilla, chest and leg folds are gonna be OK......the tri and back a bit more, the ab folds will make BF go higher

13.5-14.5%....maybe 15 on the high side %


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

The JP-7 is also gonna screw him for age, LOL.....a nine site won't, but will have the bi, calf and lower back....dropping the axilla..and may go high with the lower back fold.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

K...thanks  I gotta redo his program...and I'll get him in to get tested


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Meals or training?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The JP-7 is also gonna screw him for age, LOL.....a nine site won't, but will have the bi, calf and lower back....dropping the axilla..and may go high with the lower back fold.
> 
> DP




Hey...well why aren't I using a 9 site then! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Training....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd like you to. 

I have to go soon....do you need the formula....it's in my head!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Training....



I know what he needs from his physique and how to train him to get what he wants.......assuming he is not as stubborn as you can be


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Formula?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Parrillo nine site! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know what he needs from his physique and how to train him to get what he wants.......assuming he is not as stubborn as you can be




Um....not sure 'bout that one....maybe just suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

As it progresses.......if you both want....no big deal


Do you want that formula or do you have it? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

That's it...blame the server! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes...give me the formula please


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

My server crashed this morning...couldn't get on till I posted my W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Bi
Tri
Chest
Subscap
Lower back
Abs
SI 
Leg
Calf

Total X 27 / BW  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh cool...that's easy  ...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

w8....Leah....answer the question in your BULKING Journal please? 

Tell me what you want to do...and if you want company! 

Will be back in 65 minutes....otherwise GN  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd like to hear your suggestions for Rob's program


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

First of all.........make the classes his "active" rest days in his split.  No other cardio permitted.

He appears to be at  least an intermediate level (I'll leave form correction to you, remembering the "Front Squat Thread".)...and would prefer 5 days of resistance, lower volume....higher intensity (once he works into it).......

Until the form is there....do not attempt w8's beyond his means (this is often the case with new programs)....and a higher rep set at the end of some exercises to promote golgi response, neural growth ect.

4 days

Legs (when super fresh)
Shoulders and TRAPS*
off
Chest and Bi's
Back and Tri's  (we are emphasizing chest and bi's over his already accelerated back development)
off 
off


5 days

Legs
Chest
Back
off
Shoulders 
Arms
off

or

Chest
Back
off
Legs
Shoulders
Arms
off


Generalized W/O

a few W/U sets ..at the front

3-4 exercises with 4 sets each

2 sets  of which are progressive "work sets"  10, 8 reps...then
1-2  "monetary positive failure" sets in the 6-8 range (except legs), and if the last  exercise exercise  an 18-25 reps "finishing set" failure is optional. 

Incorporate "positions of flexion", stretching/contracting exercises coming before hard contracting exercises  (some exercise benefit the indidvidual most in both the stretch and the contraction, some mainly in the contraction....and some in the midrange contraction) for "small" motor units......compound exercises first for large units.

more specifics later....or you can show me what you've got 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

To say that he's probably intermediate is probably an insult...considering.

He sometimes also does intervals on the bag at the gym...also something he might keep doing since he trains his students there.

And we've been through this before...he probably can only work out 3 times a week....he just doesn't have the time for 4 or 5 times to the gym.

Okay...I got it all...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

1)  He has got a new goal (and has retired from the ring)
2) He has you to help him, support goes a long way.....A VERY LONG WAY
3) He may be very advanced as a martial artist/fighter....... and I'm  not meaning to insult......but my call is intermediate BB, and with decent "genetics".


Cardiovasular work must be curtailed, or it becomes the "Master" and the body becomes it's function.  If I'm hearing Rob right....he wants MASS.........I have outlined the shortest path to the goal......now it remains to be seen  which Wynne has the most drive!   (or is stubborness something that runs rampant in your household)

BTW....stick that word "Won't" somewhere away from me!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes....Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

I was in Port Hope today for training...so no W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Didn't know    So how did it go?

About to do Iball chat with Taleb......

And so you know Ron at Getbig?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

It was boring as usual...off now to see Taylor in the Christmas play.

Ron? Getbig?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

I hooked WARLORD up for an online interview....just wanted to see if you knew anything, Ron apparently is the GM of one our bigger distributors (Detour Bars)...the one that hooked us up last year our  w/Pinnacle sponsorship. 

We are going to LOTR 2 in an hour


Have fun at the Play!   Eat anything Healthy today? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Nope...how would I know about it?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Eat anything Healthy today?
> 
> DP




Not much


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Just looking for help if you did...no big deal!

Gonna post your meals?  



Just dropped the Fam of at the theatre...about 3/4 mile away.....came back to the store....it's total ice/snow out there....I'm gonna let them get seats 

Iball Chat was way cool, T met the Family.......had to make some biz calls so he and Kial talked, amazing what technology can do...sound in the near future too.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

*Gonna post your meals? *

 

What's iball chat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

I guess it's like MSN Meeting but much better, SoP set me up...Iballchat.com???  

We used a digicam...and live feed 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

So you can see each other? ...that is way cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes....hardly any delay, extremely clear...slightly slimming LOL  

SoP is hooking the sound back up, we're gonna meet again Saturday 


Have to go....be good 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh...and I almost forgot.....a couple of somebodies, especially the one raising his protein....need to drink more water...IMHO  P

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

lmao @ slightly slimming   ...that's way cool 

K...have fun


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Oh...and I almost forgot.....a couple of somebodies, especially the one raising his protein....need to drink more water...IMHO  P
> 
> DP




*glug glug*.....I know...my water sucked today...travelling = none


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

I was thinking...about all the things I start and never finish...little things like projects around the house to big things like a whole career :ADD:...and um, fitness/bodybuilding is pretty much the only thing I _have_ finished...not that I'm "finished" BB...just mean that it's the only thing I've stuck w/, not got bored of...for a significant amt of time!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was thinking...about all the things I start and never finish...little things like projects around the house to big things like a whole career :ADD:...and um, fitness/bodybuilding is pretty much the only thing I _have_ finished...not that I'm "finished" BB...just mean that it's the only thing I've stuck w/, not got bored of...for a significant amt of time!



   




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Damn...is it masochistic of me to be almost puking and passing out...and loving it? 

Was a little weak in my stance on the 2nd set of squats so I only got 5 reps. mmafiter said I was being pornal when I was doing my deads ...I can't help it...if I don't grunt I can't get it up 

I wanted to finish w/ a couple sets of hack squats, but I had a client so I couldn't.

*1. Safety Squats, w8 per side* 45/8, 70/5, 70/6, 70/6....240 RI

*2a. BB SLDL* 95/8, 115/8, 135/6, 145/5....0 RI
*2b. DB SLDL* 50/6 x 3, 50/5....RI = 5 freaking minutes!

Gonna start w/ 115 next week 

*3. Single Leg Leg Press, w8 per side* 35/6 x 3....180 RI

*4. Single Leg Seated Curl, plate loaded* 25/8 x 2, 25 x 5 + 8reps w/ double leg....120 RI

Holy endorphins


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Can't remember my meals too much  Gonna start logging w/ fitday tomorrow 

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/3 cup SC oats
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp table cream

*12pm*

tuna
2 tsp flax
apple

*I can't remember*

I can't remember

*4:30* Pre w/o

1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp flax

*7ish* PWO

1.5 srving protein
2 or 3 tbsp table cream
1/3 cup oats

*9:30*

4 oz chicken
1 oz mozza
2 cups romaine w/ newmans


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *I can't remember*
> ...



Twice....I guess you can't remember  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Can't remember the time...can't remember the food...but I know I had somethin'


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn...is it masochistic of me to be almost puking and passing out...and loving it?
> 
> Was a little weak in my stance on the 2nd set of squats so I only got 5 reps. mmafiter said I was being pornal when I was doing my deads ...I can't help it...if I don't grunt I can't get it up
> ...



I think this W/O has been over used and you have adapted/acclimated....


Would like to see a 15 set Ham W/O next time with a high rep L/E finish...the following week....triset hams with hacks and fronts...and THEN come back to this?  :willyou?: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh....but I love this w/o out:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

What do you want me to do for 15 sets on hams?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

I know...BUT  To Save Time....let's assume I .................... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Can I still do SLDL?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What do you want me to do for 15 sets on hams?



Is my HAMMMY KABLAMMMY W/O here?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I still do SLDL?



Yes!

brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know...BUT  To Save Time....let's assume I ....................
> 
> 
> DP




Funny! 

I don't know....but I may have...I'll check


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

This?



> For that really special leg W/O. start with 20 plus sets of Hammies
> Warm-up with a superset of lying leg curls and sitting leg curls
> 4 sets each 10-12 reps, no rest between the two exercises, 1-2 minutes between sets
> Then superset DB and BB stiffies, go heavy 6-8 reps, 4 sets, pyramid the weight, same interval
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Damn...I have a lot of leg w/o's of yours...none look like much fun though  ...what's that tshirt say again?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

The worst!!! :



> 4 sets of extension X 20
> superset one legged leg press with light hack squats, no rest between 8-12 reps each. 4 sets
> DB squats (not as heavy, brings in stabilizers) supersetted with squats holding the bar above your head at full extension! 10-12, 4 sets.
> BB SLDLs with DB SLDLs
> ...



Oh....how you frustrated me w/ that one :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes.....the concept is more important than the particular exercises! 

(sorry...fourth call from TG, some stupid shit)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok...so like...can I do the deads first...then all the curls?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

The first one....or there may be one in training? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...so like...can I do the deads first...then all the curls?



Better to W/U first...even if just 2 light sets......get some blood in the area!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Better to W/U first...even if just 2 light sets......get some blood in the area!
> 
> 
> DP




K....how's this?

3 sets lying leg curls....light, not to failure, for w/u

BB deads superset w/ DB deads

Prone DB curl...assuming I have a partner

seated curls

leg extensions

??

_The first one....or there may be one in training_

eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

K....how's this?

3 sets lying leg curls....light, not to failure, for w/u

BB deads superset w/ DB deads

Prone DB curl...assuming I have a partner

* can be done w/o a partner...step on the w8 as you lay down*

seated curls

leg extensions



_The first one....or there may be one in training_

eh? 

The first one =

For that really special leg W/O. start with 20 plus sets of Hammies 
Warm-up with a superset of lying leg curls and sitting leg curls 
4 sets each 10-12 reps, no rest between the two exercises, 1-2 minutes between sets 
Then superset DB and BB stiffies, go heavy 6-8 reps, 4 sets, pyramid the weight, same interval 
Next lay frontwise on the decline bench (wipe it off first) and have a partner put a DB between your feet (insteps), slowly rep (curl towards your butt) out 10-12 and then raise the weight for each of 4 sets, full contractions (if you can), 1-2 minutes between sets 
Lastly finish with standing leg curls if you have one of these machines, 8-10 reps, 4 sets! 
Now your ready for quads! 

Or I may have one in the training forum 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Crap...I never would have figured that out 

I gotta get to bed 

I like this one...but not as many sets


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

See Ya


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Crap...I never would have figured that out
> 
> I like this one...but not as many sets



Yeah...don't HURT yourself, BB training is tough...that was only 1/2 of our W/O!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

Leah Wynne wrote: 

Well...building a body is completely addictive! I remember the first fitness competition I've ever seen...it was Monica Brandt and I remember thinking "is that ever stupid!" LMAO!  But, since the age of 19, I'd always been active...a lot of bike riding, and martial arts, and always dabbled in weight training. Mostly following what my husband did, and getting most of my information from fitness mags...back then (dating myself) there was no Oxygen, no inbetween...it was either M&F or Shape  I never really had a goal as far as my body was concerned...I was always just skinny and "well-toned" as some women call it. So me lifting weights was just that...me lifting weights. 

As I read more, and saw more fitness shows, and more fitness competitors, I began to really like their physique...even the female BB appealed to me (not the steroid freaks). I began working out w/ a specific goal of improving my physique...gaining more LBM, and eventually decided I wanted to try a competition. I found BB forums like this one and began getting a lot of information off the internet. My first show was Fitness....I did everything myself, costumes, diet, etc.....and it showed, LOL. I had terrible stage fright, but I still got a rush, and knew I'd be competing again. The second time in front of an audience was at a WNSO Workshop (M&J may remember) ...my stage fright hadn't improved much, but it still didn't stop me, lol. 

I am totally addicted to this lifestyle, and in the past year, have completely doubled...or even tripled my knowledge on BB....I met my coach in February and he's taught me more than any book or website has. He taught me how to train, he taught me how to eat properly for health, and he taught me how to diet for a show (w/o sacrificing health). 

I am now a Personal Trainer, even more addicted to BB and improving myself than I was when I started, and still get a rush from competing ...and now get to help others achieve their goals in Fitness   



Most Excellent!  

Save this, it would make an excellent cover letter w/pictures (a few changes)....to some fitness magazines, or a synopsis of a longer article! 

LEAH, you ROCK!    

DP

p.s  Thank You!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

That was sneaky :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That was sneaky :finger




How did you get in here?  I had to use my 'Special Powers" to post..........   


I hope that is OK.........you have made incredible gains and whether you believe it or not, you're an inspiration to many.....and there are a lot of people including me who are very Proud of you!     


....and today we had better see a kickjackass W/O and attitude! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

No W/O today...don't feel like it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

I guess that is "Instinktive training?"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

I just want to go back to bed 

*8am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
2 egg whites
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp table cream
1/3 cup SC oats...but I only ate half

*10:30*

3.5 oz chicken
2 cups veggies w/ newmans

*1:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*4:15*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp flax
cup of veggies

*7*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1/3 cup fibre one
20 almonds

*9:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz mozza


Total:   1724    
Fat: 80  722  43% 
  Sat: 11  100  6% 
  Poly: 18  164  10% 
  Mono: 21  186  11% 
Carbs: 63  189  11% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 189  758  45%


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Actually...I might do cardio today...if I feel like it after work...I probably won't, but I'd like to.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

Then go back to bed?  (at least there  was a smilie)  If I can help with whatever is wrong....I''m here all freaking day.....it's getting slower and slower.....seems people don't prioritize "health" with "shopping" like they freakin SHOULD!   And the exiting and coming snow storms don't  help at all!

Any shopping today?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay...give me a diet to follow, preferably lower carb...like we used to do, I won't argue.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

*Any shopping today? *

Yes...unfortunately. I hate christmas this year, can't wait till it's over.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...give me a diet to follow, preferably lower carb...like we used to do, I won't argue.



Leah...sounds like there is a little intake problem....and WE are not liking our appearance? 

I was gonna write a lenghty post on this subject in my journal.....soon 

OK....you know that I nedd to know what you have been doing to do that?


Also...I know what you mean about the Holidays....a few years ago we didn't catch up finacially till mid-March....and the stress sucks.......my new stradegy is mostly for dealing with my wife's family...ALCOHOL!   (For the record, I like giving, esp thoughtful presents.....I"m just a very lame wrapper.......my only fine motor skill is cooking LOL)

Also....keep forgetting  (yes, I can forget a thing or two)....Gr8 work on mmafiter's program.....his nutrition looks better everyday (good transitioning that way)...and he is liking your W/O program....excellent job  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes...thanks Andrew 

I will post my totals tonight, and keep up the posting of my meals.

I will start a new journal after Christmas to log my meals and training for my competitions, but keep this one open for yakking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

Yakking eh.....I don't puke! 

OK...I'll conceptualize ALL day about your new program LOL  

Will be back shortly after some ordering.......to  see if I have a Pavel link on the one arm  BB curl post to add to the one arm Lean-Away post....unless....well...you know  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks 

Ok...I worked out after I finished w/ my client.

Just did calves and cardio

Superset:

Standing Calf Raise: 155/18, 135/15, 135/12, 135/10 + 115/4....30 sec RI

Seated Calf: 45/12, 45/12, 45/10, 45/10....60 sec RI


20 minutes on the elliptical....felt good to do cardio again...although, of course, I was sucking wind


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

A good way to do standing calves is not on that machine, but on the Smith (most gyms have a step, or blocks)...that way you can do some progressive sets and then a triple or quadruple drop.....for that extra FUN 


Or  move the pin on the machine I guess...the Smith is just "shoulder friendly" compared to the Standing Calf!    

DP


p.s  The "eliptical" was the last choice of apperatus...remember the  "Glute Theory"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes...but I wanted to do it 

The standing calf doesn't hurt my shoulders.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

I would have done the stairs but my legs are really sore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I would have done the stairs but my legs are really sore



So are you "Over it" now for several days to a week?  

DO


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

No...I only realized I need to do more cardio...sucking wind in the first 5 minutes is bad for business.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

It's not going to be as useful later when you need it.....training does not require you to do cardio w/your clients :fingers

Be smart.....don't use this tool to soon.......and it's NOT going to change your physique quickly like just plain CONSISTANCY would ...

Let's Save Time.....

Just Assume....... 

DP


p.s  Also...cardiovascular conditioning comes back rapidly...very rapidly...trust me on this....PLEASE???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

*Let's Save Time.....

Just Assume....... 

DP
*

OMG....he should have just got you the damn tshirt....will I ever hear the end of that one, lol

I'm not trying to change my physique quickly :GGGRRR:

Once a week?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll sign the prescription that says "Once a week"....if you "skip"  for me?  

Really want  your glutes "out of" cardio for as long as possible....I keep saying "glutes" because that "other word" escapes me for the time being....I'm almost sure it starts with an "A"  

DP


have to go for a while...SYS :0


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

Does that mean I can't run stairs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

How about "every other time?"  :compromise:

ONCE A WEEK LEAH., STAIRS one week, ROPE the next! :K?:

bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

MY/OUR plan is gonna "fix" your Hamstring/adductor problem  too!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

K...but I probably won't skip...so I'll just run the stairs every other week.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

It's not hamstring..went to the Dr. ...just adductor


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's not hamstring..went to the Dr. ...just adductor



We are still gonna fix it!  Know that when a muscle it weaked, overused, underused, compromised......not only does it change the structure and integrity of the surrounding and opposing muscles.......but those muscles may have been the culprit causing the injury in the first place!

It's all inter-related....and that's why we take such an intregrated approach to BB/Sculpting.  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...but I probably won't skip...so I'll just run the stairs every other week.



You said 'No Arguing"   :fing:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You said 'No Arguing"
> 
> DP




I don't mind the finger...you do 

K...but I didn't argue..I just said I probably wouldn't do it...arguing would have been to complain and say I wanted to do the elliptical....similar to what I'm doing now...I would consider this arguing, but since it's arguing about arguing, I can do it...I never said I wouldn't do that   

Okay...just kidding  ...sorta.... you now have a problem w/ me NOT doing the cardio?  :contradiction:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

K...trying so hard not to freak here, cause I know I just worked legs...and did cardio...and have a lot of fat on them...but DAMN  They're like twice the size that they used to be.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

My freaking legs are so sore I don't want to move...I hate that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't mind the finger...you do
> 
> K...but I didn't argue..I just said I probably wouldn't do it...arguing would have been to complain and say I wanted to do the elliptical....similar to what I'm doing now...I would consider this arguing, but since it's arguing about arguing, I can do it...I never said I wouldn't do that
> ...



Cute! ......Nice mood! 

Your legs are SWOLLEN.....not huge.......drink 6 L today.....concentr8 on your upper bod for a few days.....and EVERYTHING will be alright! 

DP

Did you like my :evilbum: smilie the other day?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Um...no, I didn't  lol

Okay....  :ifyousayso:

Cute?.....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I am reading "insulin and it's metabolic effects" for like the 5th time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Running l8...gotta find a Russian 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Running l8...gotta find a Russian
> ...




 LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Pavel 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Oh  LOL


I'm off to the gym in a sec and just wanted to say.....my legs look like tree trunks


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Actually I may skip the gym...I don't feel like it....I'm tired and so sore.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh  LOL
> 
> 
> I'm off to the gym in a sec and just wanted to say.....my legs look like tree trunks



Funny...so do mine! LOL 


 GO! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I knew you were gonna say that...too late...Rob's gone 

But I have to do shoulders, and my traps are still sore anyway...so I'll just w8 and go tomorrow.

Besides...I kinda have the urge to bake


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

OH NOOOOOOOOO!    You'll be sorry! 

(fucking bakers)

You knew I'd say go.....or my legs are..........

You should have gone......your his trainer!   BTW....he needs to disburse his fat grams more uniformly.  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Go 

...and he's off to the dojo, not the gym.

There's a lot that he needs to do...we're working on it  but suggestions are welcome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

I like the natural progression that I am seeing, I don't feel he is wasting time or effort (yet)......He has a goal, desire to achieve, gr8 advise/guidance in/with you....all is well.  I will mention to you what I notice, as I notice then.....like the fat...and you should link the diet sodas and artificial sweetners threads to his journal? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Did you see my totals for yesterday? They were a little low I think.

*8ish*

2 coffee
1 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
5 strawberries
2 tbsp table cream

*9:30*

1 egg 
...and a couple bites of egg salad

*10:30*

tuna
2 tsp flax
couple bites of egg salad

*2:30*

*fuqqing starving* ...and resisted a protein bar while I was out

1/3 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop protein
2 tbsp cream
banana
clemintine
1 tbsp ACV

*5:30*

4 oz chicken
5 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter

*somewhere around 6:30ish*

4 little dollar size cookies and a chocolate 

*8:30*

1/2 cup cottage cheese
pear
2 oz mozza

*11*

3 oz chicken
1 cup spaghetti squash
2 tsp olive oil

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2038    
Fat: 79  713  36% 
  Sat: 19  174  9% 
  Poly: 16  148  7% 
  Mono: 17  151  8% 
Carbs: 132  464  23% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 204  818  41%


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

He knows all that...doesn't stop him


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you see my totals for yesterday? They were a little low I think.
> 
> *8ish*
> ...



So the ACV made that better. LOL 

I gave you a 2150 or so plan.....you needed to be on that till the end if the year before we tweaked...or your metabolism will slow to quickly  :LST:

LST = Let's Save Time

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes...it did 

Yeah...cute  K....so I gotta go back how many pages to find that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...it did
> 
> Yeah...cute  K....so I gotta go back how many pages to find that?



I don't know.....LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He knows all that...doesn't stop him



Water Water Water!   Set a good example for him! :LST: 

(saves $$$$)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

So what did you Bake!   (it's been an hour)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

....nothin' yet 

I'm making chicken and sweet potato. Maybe I'll let the kids bake instead? I know I'll be taste testing like crazy if I do.

Guess I should hunt down that meal plan huh?  ...see ya in a couple hrs, lol...I may get lost


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Ok....back in a while!

Please don't eat baked stuff.....the clock is ticking towards your contests......  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

*sigh*....I know, I know 

pg 28....nuthin so far


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Probably should say I remember most of it......I read half a dozen pages yesterday.......kind of interesting in a way!  


Oops gotta go! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

GGGGGGRRRRR.....ya know...you could just write it out for me again! 

pg 26...nuthin

Yeah...I re read my journal when I'm bored...it's interesting


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

> 40 P 30 C 20 F
> 35 P 15 C 15 F
> 40 P 30 C 15 F
> 35 P 15 C 15 F
> ...



K...found it  pg 25 

K but...is there any way I can lower those carbs a bit...I'm trying to stay a little lower, cause i know I'll be getting a lot on xmas


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

I think:

35 P 25 C 15 F
35 P 15 C 20 F
35 P 25 C 15 F
35 P 15 C 20 F
35 P 10 C 15 F
35 P  0  C  20 F

210  P 90 C  100 F

or

195 P  90 C 110 F  


30 P 25 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
30 P 25 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
30 P 10 C 20 F
35 P   0 C 20 F

That's not exactly it, but close...and would do now!   We had some discussion about that being high for your P....I thing we alternated 30 and 35 P and had more carbs  and you saying high F was OK 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...found it  pg 25
> 
> K but...is there any way I can lower those carbs a bit...I'm trying to stay a little lower, cause i know I'll be getting a lot on xmas



K...I just did...actually tried 80 at first.........rasie F to 120 and lower carbs to 70-80! 

The point was we need the calories near 2100-2150 to avoid too rapid  a reduction in metabolism 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

> 195 P 90 C 110 F
> 
> 
> 30 P 25 C 20 F
> ...



Okay...can I do this one?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Damn...you're fast


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

....and (good?) LOL


Any of those will work!  I'm counting on your X-Mas calories to offset the meals you'll miss tomorrow and the "Freak Out" the day after ...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes...gooder than me 

Why am I missing meals tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

It's rather a pain in the ass having Rob on Fitday...now I have to log in all the time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know why ....just know that you miss one or more 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I don't know why ....just know that you miss one or more
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Can/may I see your split?  Please 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Are you doubting me...or the "psychology" that I am using?? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I just have no idea what you're talking about 

My split...what split?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

You'll see!

Could I possibly be asking about your banana split, leg splits, gum splits...err..spits.....or maybe *Your freakin Training Split*??

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

:GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR:

LMAO K...well, I don't really know, I mean, it's not totally definite, I just go in rotation, and rest when I need to...chest, back, legs, shoulders, arms...I usually have a days rest between back and legs and a couple days between legs and shoulders...cause my traps are always sore.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm getting excited about you doing my stuff for me again....and I just had a fleeting feeling (the first) of excitement about xmas..actually, it was about cooking for xmas


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Too much "Excitement".... calm down....ssshhh...you'll go catabolic, and eat something "baked" under the influence of hypoglycemia!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

LMFAO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Leah...I've ALWAYS been doing "your stuff" WITH you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I know...but I wasn't listening ...lately. I'm going to shut up and let you make me a Pro BB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...but I wasn't listening ...lately. I'm going to shut up and let you make me a Pro BB



I had to quote this, so it would be here later...and don't you dare fucking edit it...I'm gonna need this a lot, A  WHOLE LOT! 

Thanks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I can still delete you, LOL....

But I won't ...I knew you were gonna


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

I gotta go...*I won't taste test, I won't taste test, I WON'T taste test*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I gotta go...*I won't taste test, I won't taste test, I WON'T taste test*




I suck


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

but was it good


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

No need to go back and look at my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

I see you had to "perform" the "taste test"  .....

 4 TIMES! 

So are we talking "Dollar Coin" or "Dollar Bill?" :ma.d:  :notreally:....you did give yourself the "You Suck".....w8ing on a self STFU!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

<------- Canadian ....dollar coin 

I had to test the recipe since I made it on the fly ....they were good, lol 

I should STFU


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

My totals...in case ya didn't feel like going back:

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2038    
Fat: 79  713  36% 
  Sat: 19  174  9% 
  Poly: 16  148  7% 
  Mono: 17  151  8% 
Carbs: 132  464  23% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 204  818  41% 

Not including the confessions


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

*195 P 90 C 110 F 


30 P 25 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
30 P 25 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 15 F
30 P 10 C 20 F
35 P 0 C 20 F*

*9 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/4 cup SC oats
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp table cream

*11:30*

tuna
2 tsp flax
8 almonds
2 oz sweet potato
1/4 cup cottage cheese

*4*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
1/4 cup SC Oats
1/2 tbsp cream

I was starving at 1 pm and knew I really couldn't eat every freaken hr and a half so I had a tea w/ a tbsp of table cream

*6*

1 cup spaghetti squash
5 oz ground beef

*8:30*

1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp cream
1.5 tsp flax
veggies w/ newmans


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

What, no COOKIES dipped into your coffee   

DP

(I like this plan the best)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Cookies aren't for breakfast 

Yeah...back to preplanning everything that goes in my face...and being psycho about my diet again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Good.......I have a plan that may help....I just can't tell you about it yet! 


So who is the alcohol for...apparently they are not on the board?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Tease 

It's for my grandfather


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Whoa..........  How old is he?

And why thank you...yes I am! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Um...I think he's 70 or 71, and my grandmother is 72 or 73...can't quite remember.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Good genes.....I hope they are Healthy! 


So I just figured out why you are 124



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What?  ...I don't  ...sometimes, they just fall in my mouth, I don't enjoy them though.




It must be the "Treats"....not the ....."Cheats!"....... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

GGGGGRRRRRR ....you've been asking for it all morning 

Yes...they are both healthy...in fact, they both travel regularly (my grandmother loves to gamble in vegas  ) and are pretty active 

K...I've got to go in a sec...you want to review w/o's beforehand. I'm doing shoulders today, here's what i'm thinking:

4 sets arnolds
3 sets DB shrugs (haven't done them in a while)
3 sets Cable upright rows
2 sets cable laterals
2 sets DB laterals w/ a double drop
3 sets of the cable rears that I did last time
3 sets of bent over rears

???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Okay...totally OT...but I'm sitting here doing my nails while I w8 for you  Ya know them little half-moon thingy's in your nails, are they good or bad to have?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

K......try the inverted V-bar grip on the cable uprights I talked about..palms out....on the cable laterals....a high rep set followed by 5 reps and on the 6 th reps TUT...and fucking hold it...imagine me yelling at you 

Optional......if want to replace the bent over rears.....pull a preacher curl bench center but back about 4 to 6 feet from the cables,  cables at medium hieght, sit on the bench backwards, back to the pad and reverse flye....making sure arms finish at shoulder height!

Have a good W/O 

Lucky your doing Arnolds, or I'd added fronts.   Makes sure to lift upwards way before you turn then out....a common mistake! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...totally OT...but I'm sitting here doing my nails while I w8 for you  Ya know them little half-moon thingy's in your nails, are they good or bad to have?



Means "Good Circulation"....(must be improving).....are we gonna do nail analysis now.....any ridges or spots LOL ?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

I hope I'm worth w8ing for ??? 

(two finger typing sucks)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I know...that's why I did the arnolds  ...and that's what I do, lol.

K...the preacher and cables are on opposite sides of the gym...and the preacher is not moveable.



> on the cable laterals....a high rep set followed by 5 reps and on the 6 th reps TUT



So you mean a set of like 15 @ 10, and then 5 @ 15 or what?   a lighter, high rep set then a heavier low rep set?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Means "Good Circulation"....(must be improving).....are we gonna do nail analysis now.....any ridges or spots LOL ?
> 
> 
> DP



No...I don't have any, that's why I was wondering 

No ridges, but I got spots


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I hope I'm worth w8ing for ???
> 
> (two finger typing sucks)
> ...



Yeah fuq...you'd think all the time you spend on the puter your typing would improve


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Those usually suggest mineral deficiencies....we'll talk more about when you get back!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

....haven't taken vitamins or minerals in months 

K...I gotta go...tell me what I'm doing w/ those laterals 

Later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

I know...that's why I did the arnolds  ...and that's what I do, lol.

K...the preacher and cables are on opposite sides of the gym...and the preacher is not moveable.

*use an incline bench at 45-55 degrees*


So you mean a set of like 15 @ 10, and then 5 @ 15 or what?   a lighter, high rep set then a heavier low rep set? 

*No same w8 is OK  15  at 10 pounds...then 5 at 10 pouns with a TUT (time under tension) HOLD!   Go against your partner....it helps, one  person turns the other way so you are on the same hand! *

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Okay...gotcha


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> On the up side...I've noticed a definite change in my abdominal musculature since I've started w8ed exercises......




page 2

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

*OMG  Part one..*

Remember I said I had a plan...........well with you having 4 Journals.......and mine........this may take a while...   

Here is the preliminary report:


w8's journal

page 2



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Hell no...just 3 slices





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *meal 4*
> ...






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and a banana somewhere in there too





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Meal 4*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

*OMG part two*

page 3




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I kinda just nibbled a million times today...so it's not arranged in meals
> ...



and....



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh shit...I also had a granola bar



page 4




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> meal 2
> 
> ...



next day BTW.....same page






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I fuqed up....I look like shit....





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I really look like shit



Gee...only 4 pages so far.....I don't know how much more of this I can takE LOL

Hey Yo.....w8    How do  you make your ass grow? GGGGRRRRRR 


Should I continue....or w8 for you're next several  blubbers...err..I mean plunders 


DP

(only cuz I want to help!)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

*OMG part three*

OK....bored, and "trying to help" so I went through page 6



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't need a bigger ass!





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *confessions*
> ...



and we haven't even gotten to the gr8 Cashew masacre! 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Me thinks you underestimate the amt of cashews I'm eating



DP.......maybe he sucks, maybe he doesn't!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Someone has too much fucking time on his hands


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I had an awesome workout...felt like I could do more, but rob was done so ...

*1. Arnolds* 22.5/10, 22.5/8, 25/7, 25/6....180 RI

*2. DB Shrugs* 55/15, 60/15, 65/12......I'm pretty sure I could do 70, and may try if the suckers are on the bottom rack, LOL...180 RI

*3. Cable Upright rows* 60/8, 70/10, 80/10...180 RI

I used the V-bar on the first set like you said, but it really hurt my left shoulder and both wrists, so i switched to a straight bar after that. Can a rope sub for the V-bar?

*4. Cable Laterals* 10/12, 10/5 w/ a 4 second hold at the top

*5. Standing Cable Rears* 7.5/8, 7.5/8, 7.5/10....120 RI

There was no bench close so I just did standing.

*6. Standing DB Laterals* 10/10 + 7.5/5 + 5/5, 10/8 + 7.5/4 +5/8, 10/6 + 7.5/5 + 5/12....120 RI

I forgot I was only going to do 2 sets 

*7. Seated Bent over Rears* 7.5/8, 5/10, 7.5/8 + 5/8 ...120 RI

....still trying to find the proper w8 on those.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm fucking starving....like, STARVING!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

OMG....I made the BEST spaghetti sauce  I've already nibbled about 2 oz  ....w/ a glass of wine


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

*DP.......maybe he sucks, maybe he doesn't! *

He sucks!

What should my new journal be called?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Okay....suggestions on my split?

I've noticed my abs are looking like shit since I've not been working them regularly.

Did it look okay to you? And forgot to add that I do abs and calves on their own day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

How many times a week on abs? I think this may just be a function of BF and hydration from the extra glycogen you're holding...I think there are probably some pretty awesome abs dying to come out and play! LOL 


 And the split looked fine......I'm just trying to get you to "plan" and "think ahead!"


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....haven't taken vitamins or minerals in months



START! :Imeanit: 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had an awesome workout...felt like I could do more, but rob was done so ...
> 
> *1. Arnolds* 22.5/10, 22.5/8, 25/7, 25/6....180 RI
> ...



Looks like a gr8 W/O....except we had a misunterstanding

*4. Cable Laterals* 10/12, 10/5 w/ a 4 second hold at the top

I was trying to say....and thought I said....5 regular reps...and TUT on the last one.....the means a "HOLD" somewhere bewteen 20 and 120 seconds...you have to DIG DEEP! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> How many times a week on abs? I think this may just be a function of BF and hydration from the extra glycogen you're holding...I think there are probably some pretty awesome abs dying to come out and play! LOL
> 
> 
> ...




I was doing once a week...or once every 5 days or so...but I've been lazy...and it's been more like once every 10 days


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> START! :Imeanit:
> 
> 
> DP




K...it'll take a while to remember everyday though, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks like a gr8 W/O....except we had a misunterstanding
> 
> *4. Cable Laterals* 10/12, 10/5 w/ a 4 second hold at the top
> ...




Yeah...you're right, you did say TUT on the last one, sorry....but you didn't say 20-120 seconds, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was doing once a week...or once every 5 days or so...but I've been lazy...and it's been more like once every 10 days



Somewhere....in the annals of your journal, we had discussed 2-3 times a week....to get the results you wanted.  But I'm sure your "trademark" abs are still there!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't have trademark abs anymore  

K....I'll up it I guess...how bout once a week your workout, and once a week mine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Eh...you want me to do your abs for you? 

Oh, I get it, my "Real" W/O... AND ....your "sissy" W/O each week.....sure  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Why is mine sissy? It's all w8ed?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

K...My options are....eat now (only 2.5 hrs since last meal...which is what I've been doing all day anyway cause I've been starving) but finally not really hungry yet...and get in 6 meals like I'm supposed to.....or.....w8 another hr and get in only 5 meals...like you somehow knew I would


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why is mine sissy? It's all w8ed?



Oh....then OK....unless you mean w8ed because w8 is doing them! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...My options are....eat now (only 2.5 hrs since last meal...which is what I've been doing all day anyway cause I've been starving) but finally not really hungry yet...and get in 6 meals like I'm supposed to.....or.....w8 another hr and get in only 5 meals...like you somehow knew I would



Somehow?

I haven't impressed you yet? :huh: 



I'd eat now

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Oh....then OK....unless you mean w8ed because w8 is doing them!
> 
> 
> DP




Well...you must not have been paying very close attention then cause they've been w8ed since you told me to add w8  GGGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Somehow?
> 
> I haven't impressed you yet? :huh:
> ...




  

I ate


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

WTH was all that crap you pulled from my journal for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Going now....can I post those three pics in that thread that doesn't go away?

(Young w8lifter pics to be posted in the Young w8lifter thread, how appropri8)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Why?

Yes...you can post them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTH was all that crap you pulled from my journal for?



Welll first I was thinking about how you complain a lot about the size of your bum :evilbum:  (I can easily find 10 references btw)...then I was thinking about CONSISTENCY...then I was thinking about your bum again.....how you're gonna whine about it not going away quick enough.....and ask how it got that way, because you weren't consistantly good. 


So, I thought I'd help   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why?
> 
> Yes...you can post them.



Thank you! :smile:

 Because I think you're done a remarkable job!  

Totally incredible transformation! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I know how it got that way, and I know it won't go away overnight.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Thank you! :smile:
> 
> Because I think you're done a remarkable job!
> ...




Just so you know....I hate those pics


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

I meant why are you going?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh...to get food......does eating improve my typing! 


(Do you want those down?...and did you know I have a favorite all time pic (well I don't have it, but in my mind....and you don't like that one either. lol)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

*does eating improve my typing!*

Nope! lol

No...you don't have to take them down :yuck: What's the one you like? ...probably something gross!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Your sitting at a table, sweater, head in hand, cute pout....was something like i172 or i177.....long ago! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

...was it a professional pic or one I took at home? It doesn't even sound familiar


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

EEEWWWW...I know what one you mean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Holy SHIT....it's genetic! 

My son is l8 coming back from a kind of rinky-dink theatre at the puny little mall we have...so I go to their website to see when the movie let out......and they have a forum

http://www.moviesatthemall.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=32#32

SoP is Megasteakman OMG 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEWWWW...I know what one you mean



Is it still around...can you add it to the "Embarrassment All in One Place Thread"  Please???  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Holy SHIT....it's genetic! :lol
> 
> My son is l8 coming back from a kind of rinky-dink theatre at the puny little mall we have...so I go to their website to see when the movie let out......and they have a
> ...




OMG!!!! That is fuking hilarious...I'm seriously laughing my ass off!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is it still around...can you add it to the "Embarrassment All in One Place Thread"  Please???
> 
> 
> DP




No way


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

How about tomorrows W/O...I have to go in a few?   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

K...um chest I guess...or I can do abs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

So Chest and Abs......let's see it!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Alright  ....well...rob wants the puter, can I do it in the morning for you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

K....as long as it's brutally hard!  


Good Night Leah.....thanks    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Flat DB Press...4 sets

Incline Hammer strength...4 sets

Incline flyes on ball...3

flat cable flyes on bench....3

Incline smith?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

K...look that over, I gotta go...robablynothardenough: ? 

SYT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Flat DB Press...4 sets

*Turning thumbs down 5-10 degrees and touching the inside of the bell to your shoulder (takes the emphasis off of the shoulder and places more on the chest)

10/20  8/25  6/30  5/35 (spot)...then 18-25/20  180 RI*



Incline Hammer strength...4 sets

*no...3 sets......but 1 work...two to  failure on 180 RI*



Incline flyes on ball...3
flat cable flyes on bench....3

*OK...but SS 120 between sets*

Incline smith?

*No....deep pushups.......arrange two flat benches (for your hands) quite a bit wider, (but not too wide) than shoulder width....use the seated cable row bench for your feet....then, being careful of your shoulder...which should be warmed up by now (do not compromise your shoulder or do this if it hurts, and be careful)

lower yourself betweem the benches 10-15 time for 3 sets, accentu8 the stretch *

 .I...I  hands here
 I.....I  bod here and
I.......I  bod here
...II .. feet here


*Cross bench pullovers are optional!*

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Flat DB Press...4 sets
> 
> *Turning thumbs down 5-10 degrees and touching the inside of the bell to your shoulder (takes the emphasis off of the shoulder and places more on the chest)
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Good Morning! 
quote:
Originally posted by Dr. Pain 
Flat DB Press...4 sets

Turning thumbs down 5-10 degrees and touching the inside of the bell to your shoulder (takes the emphasis off of the shoulder and places more on the chest)

10/20 8/25 6/30 5/35 (spot)...then 18-25/20 180 RI

Okay....but you have my w8's too light for this, I can go heavier...except for that last set 

The idea IS to go HEAVIER, but get at least 5 and failure on the last set.....

Incline Hammer strength...4 sets

no...3 sets......but 1 work...two to failure on 180 RI

Okay...but we should probably define failure in terms of reps...mine might be like 12 and yours are no doubt 120 

12 reps are fine...PER SET....use the w8 accordingly, failure in the 6-8 range is BETTER

Incline flyes on ball...3
flat cable flyes on bench....3

OK...but SS 120 between sets

Okay 

Incline smith?

No....deep pushups.......arrange two flat benches (for your hands) quite a bit wider, (but not too wide) than shoulder width....use the seated cable row bench for your feet....then, being careful of your shoulder...which should be warmed up by now (do not compromise your shoulder or do this if it hurts, and be careful)

lower yourself betweem the benches 10-15 time for 3 sets, accentu8 the stretch 

.I...I hands here
I.....I bod here and
I.......I bod here
...II .. feet here

Don't think I'll be able to do this one....you always want benchs w/ the cables...they're not even close in the gym. Do you have an alternative for this exercise? Pushups w/ feet on a ball...bar dips????


K.....if there are not 3 points of elevation, allowing you to safely lower your body between them...try one arm DB swiss ball presses as a finishing exercise. Or better yet.......rep out with the BB only on the incline bench...TWICE 




Cross bench pullovers are optional!

Okay 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good Morning!
> 
> *Good Morning *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

I want 40's on the DB's...and I want 35 reps, then 25 on the rep outs...use rest pause. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

My totals from last night:

Total:   2061    
Fat: 97  875  44% 
  Sat: 7  67  3% 
  Poly: 22  195  10% 
  Mono: 16  146  7% 
Carbs: 100  348  17% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 194  774  39%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Looks really good, let's trade about 10 C for 5-10 F...today, 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks really good, let's trade about 10 C for 5-10 F...today,
> 
> DP



Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

So my technique for repping out is to pace at 1 0 2 for X number or reps.......then either hold the bar up, locked out, or rest on the chest....then take a few deep breathes and continue in groups of 3-5, pause, breaths, groups of 2...and finally struggle, or literally hump up a last rep or two........with a spot if needed, complete exhaustion,   (sometimes the arms feel more tired than the chest, just work thru that, lol)

A wonderful pump follows in 45-60 seconds......and a huge swollen chest!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

That's what I do too. I won't have a spot today...unless I can grab one of the guys working out. Mel's gone for the holidays.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

I WANT, and I'm not fucking kidding, you to reread my little thing about ENERGY and HEART........and I want you to go into the gym as a WARRIOR..........and settle for nothing less than a Personal Record on that first exercise.....

Your rested
You are still running on Cookie Fuel
You have me Yelling at you

Don't waste any reps, use good form (remember thumbs slightly down)....and be the ASS KICKER you KNOW you ARE! :fuckingdoit!:



DP

P.S.  Oh yeah, TG and Power K both do 60's, The Rose 65's


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Um...okay?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> P.S. Oh yeah, TG and Power K both do 60's, The Rose 65's



STFU :eviltongue:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

I just saw your avi do a goofy grin, LOL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Funny! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh...I forgot...six litres yesterday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> STFU :eviltongue:



Pre-Emptive  and GGGGGRRRRR! 

Ms. :evilbum:  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

*(remember thumbs slightly down).*

Do you mean rotated down towards my feet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

No....think of parallel to the floor   I--I  would be parallel.  Many, and I do mean MANY...have their pinkies (little finger in Canadian) tilted down...and the the thumbs up.  This stresses the shoulders and removes some emphasis from the chest. :really:

You actually want to hold the DB a little off center, towards the plate onthe thumb side.....and tilt the thumbs down, only 5-10 degrees from parallel...you will know immediately what I'm talking about as the feeling shifts to your chest!  

(Part of the "better trainer" series, lol)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Ok...gotcha


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Leah!

I just wanted to come in and wish you and your family a wonder holiday.  I am leaving for NH until the after the New Year and won't be online much if at all.  So

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Jodi....thanks  I hope you have a great holiday w/ your family and a safe trip!

Merry Christmas


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Okay..I'm tired  The superset flyes were the best...got a pump after those....the repping out w/ the BB seemed like a waste of time...my arms were more tired than my chest 

I honestly didn't feel any difference w/ the thumbs down, and can't quite see how it eliminates stress from the shoulder...I can see if your hands are in a neutral grip as opposed to externally rotated...but I don't get the thumbs down. Anyway, I didn't feel any difference, but I did hear you yelling at me, and that made a difference 

*1. Flat DB Press* 25/8, 30/8, 35/5, 35/6  ...no spot  180 RI

*2. Incline Hammer Strength Machine, w8 per side* 40/6, 35/9, 35/9....180 RI

*3a. Incline Fly on Ball* 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/7...0 RI
*3b. Flat Cable Fly* 20/8, 20/6, 20/5....120 RI .....totally had to rest between reps on the last two sets.

*4. Incline BB Press* Bar/14 x 2...120 RI

*5. DB Pullovers* 25/18, 30/12, 30/10....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Um....like, just a QQ here....am I like...allowed to eat...like, good stuff, tomorrow?...and xmas day?

I gotta make pumpkin pie, and if I'm allowed to have some I'll make it SF, but if not I won't make everyone else suffer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um....like, just a QQ here....am I like...allowed to eat...like, good stuff, tomorrow?...and xmas day?
> 
> I gotta make pumpkin pie, and if I'm allowed to have some I'll make it SF, but if not I won't make everyone else suffer



Of course you can...it's X-Mas Eve...but don't make anyone suffer...make one of each...unless you want sweet potato pie yourself!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

I've never had sweet potato pie...is it gross? ....okay then...I guess I'm making one good one...and one for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay..I'm tired  The superset flyes were the best...got a pump after those....the repping out w/ the BB seemed like a waste of time...my arms were more tired than my chest
> 
> I honestly didn't feel any difference w/ the thumbs down, and can't quite see how it eliminates stress from the shoulder...I can see if your hands are in a neutral grip as opposed to externally rotated...but I don't get the thumbs down. Anyway, I didn't feel any difference, but I did hear you yelling at me, and that made a difference
> ...




Looks very good ...Gr8 w8's

I thought I mentioned your arms would tire first....lol...I did expect a few more reps here!    TG gets...... 

As for "feeling" the hand position's effect on the physics of the exercise.....well that takes time....one day you'll light up and say..."Wow, now I know what he was talking about!"  Most do feel it immediately...my explanation is that your form must have been very good to begin with!    (At least you'll be able to see this in others, and correct it)

Excellent W/O...can't w8 for the 'sore' report later! 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've never had sweet potato pie...is it gross? ....okay then...I guess I'm making one good one...and one for me




I've never had it either 

But  surely you  must have a recipe for one 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Have I told you yet that I'm sick of hearing what TG gets? GGGGRRRR

I told you...my arms were tired


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Well I could find one I'm sure....but how's that any better than pumpkin pie? It's still gonna be loaded w/ sugah


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Here's one:

Sweet Potato Pie

Ingredients     
      1 (9 inch) unbaked pie crust 
2 cups cooked and mashed sweet potatoes 
2 tablespoons butter, softened 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup white sugar 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 


 Directions     
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2 Mix together mashed sweet potatoes, butter or margarine, and eggs. In a separate bowl, mix together sugar, flour, and salt. Mix in spices if desired. Add to sweet potato mixture and stir well. 
3 Mix together buttermilk and baking soda. Add to sweet potato mixture and stir well. Mix in vanilla extract. Pour filling into pastry shell. 
4 Bake in preheated oven for 70 minutes, until set in center. 


I'd reduce the sugar and use diluted cream instead of the buttermilk...and skip the flour.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've never had sweet potato pie...is it gross? ....okay then...I guess I'm making one good one...and one for me



Yummy!  Sweet Potato Pie tastes better than pumpkin pie IMO!  I think its because the potatos have a natural sweetness to them.  By far better than pumpkin or squash pie.  You'll like it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

The idea.........btw 'What do you call a deer with no eyes.....??

You have no idear...lol....was to control the carb source...SP vs. canned pumpkin....unless you are one of those who bakes from scratch   You would still want to make it as S/F as possible! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

There's no added sugar in this canned pumpkin 

I have to make pumpkin or my family will kill me, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Damn.........it's the w8 "Baking Hour"...brought to you by........IM....where everything is sweeter w/o sugar! 

This is gr8.........let the recipes flow 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying yourself  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

BTw...alcohol consumption will be at an all time high the next two days....tomorrow my mother is coming over for dinner...and I will NEED something to ease the Pain...and on xmas day we go to my Grandmother's and well, we just drink a lot of wine...it's all very girly


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Ok...I have to go so Rob can use the puter..and well...so I can bake  :rubshandstogether:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

I think I may have ruined the pumpkin pie....shhhh, don't tell anyone  ...but OMG! the sweet potato pie is soooo good. Jodi's right, way better than pumpkin


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I WANT, and I'm not fucking kidding, you to reread my little thing about ENERGY and HEART........and I want you to go into the gym as a WARRIOR..........*and settle for nothing less than a Personal Record on that first exercise.....*
> 
> Your rested
> ...





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 1. Flat DB Press 25/8, 30/8, 35/5, 35/6  ...no spot  180 RI



Did you notice that I did that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I may have ruined the pumpkin pie....shhhh, don't tell anyone  ...but OMG! the sweet potato pie is soooo good. Jodi's right, way better than pumpkin



You fucking made that???    What did you use for sugar and flour....or do I even want to hear it?? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you notice that I did that?




Yes....why I said gr8 w8's!  :wasitmepushingyou?:


Forgot to tell you....SoP ended up with his Prom Queen and w2 (I told you about her from his B-day in May) at the movies....so it is Genetic! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
little less than 1/4 cup SC oats
1 srving protein
1 whole egg

*11 am*

4 oz chicken
1 medium apple
1 oz mozzarella

*2 pm* PWO

can tuna
2 tsp flax
1.5 oz cheese
1 oz pistaschios

*5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz cheese

*7*

1.5 srving protein
veggies w/ flax & vinegar
2 oz pistaschios

*11 pm*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream

Total:   2152    
Fat: 106  957  46% 
  Sat: 22  202  10% 
  Poly: 18  158  8% 
  Mono: 28  250  12% 
Carbs: 79  267  13% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 218  871  42% 


*total water* = 4 litres so far


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

I remember....That's funny! LOL 

Yes...it was you...and what you said about mental preparation and stuff


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You fucking made that???    What did you use for sugar and flour....or do I even want to hear it??
> 
> DP



Yep   Well the pumpkin pie called for 2 cups of brown sugar   for two pies, so I used one cup of sugar and a bit less than 1 cup of brown sugar twin (evil shit, has malto in it but I wanted to get rid of it) ...it's fucking too sweet...maybe they won't notice, lol. One's in a pie shell, the other w/o it.

The sweet potato pie...I baked the sweet potatoes in the oven so they'd be nice and sweet, and only used 1/2 cup sugar instead of one cup....mmmm, it's really good.

The pumpkin pie called for evaporated milk and the SP called for buttermilk....I used cream and water for both


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Sounds like you are a "Good little baker"......*bakesbetter*......

I guess there was no getting around the sugar on short notice w/o using the words SUGAR FREE in your recipe search! LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

:cooksbetternotbakesbetter:

Well...I didn't really have anything to sub sugar w/


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Ya wanna do back right now, if you have time?  In case I actually get to the gym tomorrow and I'm not sore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya wanna do back right now, if you have time?  In case I actually get to the gym tomorrow and I'm not sore




Sure..then I wanna nap! 

I don't expect you to be sore today.........but when we have had a good W/O...if I'm a little sore....my partners are VERY sore.  So I make it a point to poke the soreness several times! :niceandevil: 


Meant to tell you..........quick 24 hour turnaround to Phoenix for Mrs. Pain's relative's X-mas......I will be "under the influence" (as I plan on using Alcohol as you do) tomorrow night around 9 YT (leaving around 4), forgive me now.....No more Apple coloring, I promise.   Back on x-mas day about 12-1 ish, home by evening.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Hmmmm...okay...have fun..and stay away from the apple colouring, lol 

That's not nice, to poke the soreness 

K...what do you want me doing?

WG Pullups
Hammer row
T-Bar row
???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Fuking nappers!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hmmmm...okay...have fun..and stay away from the apple colouring, lol
> 
> That's not nice, to poke the soreness
> ...



"Fuking Nappers" my ass.....what about Fuqqin lazy w8lifter's??    You want me to design a W/O for you at nap time?  How about you show me something more specific and I will tweak it!  

I really need to go.......leave me a more concise plan to work with please?  Some new exercises......T-bar is played out? 




> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> * Disclaimer: * NOT a beginner W/O. use this for ideas, and a fun time!
> 
> * All Super, Tri, and Giant sets, rest only after the last exercise, interval stated.  ALL w8's pyramided unless noted, EACH set! *
> ...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Nooooo...I just started w/ the T-bars 

K...go..ya fuking napper 

I'll have it ready when you get back.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Omit 2b 3a and 4b and THAT will work!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

...and BTW...I am not being that psycho


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Yet?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Alright...I'll do that


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

K...this is what I'm gonna do:


1a Wide Grip pulldowns 8, 8, 7, 6 reps
1b Reverse grip pulldowns 8, 8, 7, 6 reps 60 sec RI

2a Reverse grip BB bent rows 8, 8, 7, reps
2b One arm bent DB rows, knee on bench 8, 8 ,7 reps 120 sec RI

3 Seated cable rows, narrow neutral grip 8, 8, 7, reps

4a Seated BB good morning in the cage (safety bars) 10, 10, 10 reps
4b W8ed hyperextension 12, 12, 12 reps 120 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> Hello;
> 
> I am casting for an art nude shoot for this spring. The shoot will be done over 3 days in NYC. All travel and lodging for you and your escort will be covered by me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...this is what I'm gonna do:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very good! 

Since, We're concerned about your lower lat attachment....Let's make 2a and 2b "seperate" exercises, MADATORY use of straps, and HEAVY w8's..so


1a Wide Grip pulldowns 8, 8, 7, 6 reps
1b Reverse grip pulldowns 8, 8, 7, 6 reps 60 sec RI

2 Reverse grip BB bent rows 8, 8, 7, reps  *150 sec RI*

3 One arm bent DB rows, knee on bench 8, 8 ,7 reps *150 sec RI*

4 Seated cable rows, narrow neutral grip 8, 8, 7, *15*reps

5a Seated BB good morning in the cage (safety bars) 10, 10, 10 reps
5b W8ed hyperextension 12, 12, 12 reps 120 sec RI *no w8, 10 pounds, 25 pounds...pause at the top, no swinging*

Note *Bolding*



DP

p.s.  STRAPS!

p. p. s.  HEAVY w8's !


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

I like that even better!

P.S....I don't even need straps yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm glad you like it, and you're tired of hearing things like TG and PK get 90's on One Arm rows......so why not just make me happy and use your fucking straps?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Can I do standing good mornings?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm glad you like it, and you're tired of hearing things like TG and PK get 90's on One Arm rows......so why not just make me happy and use your fucking straps?
> 
> 
> DP



 Fine!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Did you see the model thingy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Nice finger....it will look even better in a STRAP! 

Reminds me.....sometimes to take a partners mind off the Pain during a cable exercise, I stick out my middle finger "bird fashion"...it's fucking hilarious!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

No where?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

That would make me laugh...and then I'd be pissed, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I do standing good mornings?



Would like for you to master the sitting, but you can if you must! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Above 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Hello;
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Would like for you to master the sitting, but you can if you must!
> 
> DP




Thank you...does that imply I can't do the standing properly  

I've never done seated and I think it would be very awkward.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you see the model thingy?



If that's legit...it look good!  What do you think? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Don't know but I'm gonna find out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you...does that imply I can't do the standing properly
> 
> I've never done seated and I think it would be very awkward.



I actually think standing compromises the body slightly, sitting, the two main tricks are to hold the bar very wide, collars or w8's if you can, so it sits low on your upper back and doesn't move.  Also, to contract slowly at first, then raise with a pronounced "arch" for the final contraction!


Standing is going to hit hams, glutes, adductors, sitting, just the upper glutes tie-ins and mainly erectors. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

*collars or w8's if you can,*

eh?

If I keep my legs bent it'll take hammys out some.

I bet the ball would be difficult


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_

collars or w8's if you can,

eh?

*You make your wittle armies go and grasp the bar  weally, eally wide! *

If I keep my legs bent it'll take hammys out some.

*If you sit, there are no legs involved! *

I bet the ball would be difficult :

*Hell yes...risk of injury too! *


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Okay!.........smartass! .....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

You really did mean it when you said that you were ready to listen, argue less, and DO every little thing I say to do, huh?  

Shit, I've done it now...... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Yep...I don't want to think about it....just gonna do it...and let you think, lol. I got way outta control....:needmorecontrol: lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Ok....have to go, yep....I think I should go.....


Good Night w8.....don't forget to post that study that proves your ass gets bigger the longer you sit on it in front of a puter! :evilbum:   

Post your totals I'll be back 60-75 minutes to check in...or see you in the morning!  This W/O looks very good! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep...I don't want to think about it....just gonna do it...and let you think, lol. I got way outta control....:needmorecontrol: lol



Thanks.....I/we will do our best to get you what you want...you know it! 


DP


p.s  *Control Freak*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

You're pushing for a fucking flipoff smilie Mister!

GN

I'll update in a bit


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah...no kidding!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

I may not get to the gym today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

Don't worry about it....day after though......No slack.  you shouldn't w8 till New Years to give yourself any room to cheat.

Is your household big on leftovers, or do all the sinful things get eaten up?   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

We usually have leftover meat/turkey, but nothing else....we might have pie leftover, but that's it...I won't eat it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm wondering if there is any SP pie left...and whether you really made two LOL 

Leah....plan on enjoying the next few days........it's OK if you don't eat as well as you want to....just don't stress over it!

Have to go....back in a few hours......it's gonna be a slow day in the store.........Health isn't a priority for people today and tomorrow! 


...and I'll bet anything TG stays in bed this morning and I have no partners.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

Actually...it's three...2 pies and one "custard"...w/o the shell.

I'm going to be pretty busy today...drinking starts at 3 

I think I'll hit the gym right now if I can.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

Have a good holiday w/ your family....and remember...no drunken posts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Have a good holiday w/ your family....and remember...no drunken posts



To you and your's  too!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!  



(and I'll try......err..."will" )

There is no TRY, only DO!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks 



> There is no TRY, only DO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> To you and your's  too!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
> 
> 
> ...



Funny that you quote this...there is a good story that goes with it!

Of course....we all know the original line is Yoda's, "DO or DO NOT....there is NO TRY!" 


I adapted it many years ago for training others.......if one of my partners accidentally slips and says. "I'm gonna try to get so many reps, or this w8, or whatever".....all I have to do is stare....or clear my throat....or on a rare occassion say "Excuse me?".....and they immedi8ly, w/o hessitation....."err....I Mean I'm Gonna DO......"   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

Well...I didn't go to the gym today...but when I go...I will DO (kick ass, new PR)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

IT's funny how ya can tell how healthy you are by your nails


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

K...that w/o rocked  I've never had my lats start hurting right in the middle of the w/o before  ....'cept for the seated good mornings..they didn't do a damn thing for me 

*1a. WG Pulldowns*  90/8, 90/8, 75/7, 60/8 ....0 RI
*1b. RG Pulldowns, w8 per side* 45/8, 45/7, 45/5, 45/5....60 RI

*2. RG BB bent rows* 95/8 x 3....150 RI

*3. DB Row* 35/8 x 3....150 RI

*4. Cable Row* 100/8, 95/8, 90/7, 75/15....150 RI

*5a. Seated BB Goodmornings* 65/10, 85/10, 85/10 ...0 RI
*5b. Back Extensions* BW/12, 10/12, 25/12....150 RI



I didn't eat much yesterday (had pie & wine though)...but I'm gonna eat today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Nails, hair, face, hands, eyes....there are many ways......it's ALL related! 

G8 W/O  

The seated GM's when done correctly and heavy enough....yield "good" (morning) results.......try again next time.  the hypers were w8ed, right? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes...the hypers were w8ed.

I feel it more in my lower back when I'm standing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Merry Chrismas w8  


Have you ever done reverse hypers? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

:MC: 

Yes...i've done reverse hypers.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

It's hard to consistantly hit lower back and the erectors effectively...so the more ways you know of, the better......please try it again sometime......those I show it to here , love it!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

...Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Did everyone like the SP pie? 

I had some eggnog w/Southern Comfort last night....almost made me sick.........only 6 oz of eggnog....had to switch to rum/crystal lite.  I was hanging  here, but to messed to type. 

Hope the Wynne's having/had a good Christmas/Eve....esp the kids 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Rob liked it...so did I...no  one else was brave enough to try it.

The kids are having a great time....far too much stuff, like every year.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Awesome!   It's ABOUT the Children if you ask me!  



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm counting the hours.......present opening has been delayed.....I wanna be home


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I'll have fun once I get to my grandmothers


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

You know....I'm actually in learning mode........my Mother-in-law here just turned 84 ....4 days ago.........there is a lot to be said for being Healthy and Mobile at that age......I'm in the right field!    There is a "reason"


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Yep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

I hope you used some of my/our calf and ab exercises....and stayed away from the eliptical 

(and on this day only....not gonna give you crap for making your ass bigger on the eliptical)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Carry that on to tomorrow since I said I was doing it tomorrow 

I need a new name for my new journal...suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Cut ME..I bleed
The Cut Starts Here/Now/Whatever
Ribbons or Bust
Must Cut the Butt
Dreds the Shred
Fat Be Gone
w8's Big Butt...err..Cut


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

You enjoy that don't you.

Let the cutting begin.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

bbs

That was w/o thought....give me a few minutes....but I'm not alking to you w/o smilies  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Are you asking for something again?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

....happy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Have Butt, will Cut

A Cut Above

Born to Cut

Glut to Cut

No more Sugah

Sugar  to Stage 

Fucking Cut

  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you asking for something again?



HFY....and it starts with a G and ends with R......and .....and....


the  was nice though 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

:yuck: lol....I want the word cut in it to keep me on track, but i don't like those


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

K....working on it!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

CUT THIS!   
CUT ONE!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I like cutting for keeps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like cutting for keeps



Done.....I like it too! 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Are you gonna close this one?  

(and your move your  BULKING J?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

No...I'm not closing this one 

Where would I move my bulking journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Out of 5 wes,  5 people......I left a General Messages asking Prince for time to let people move their Journals!


I like this Journal.........there is a lot here.....we can learn form it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Do I need to move my other one? I didn't write much in it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

No....it's optional........just may get deleted forever........proves thoughts can be more permanent than words! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Yeah  ....I'm fucking tired, drained...glad xmas is over :soglad: I'm ready to cut...do I get a new meal plan now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes......but we just did it twice....remember? 


OT

So my niece is 26  her 9 year old son  (teen mom too)...I guess my gr8 newphew.....is 5'3" weighs 98 pounds and wears a size 10D man's shoe! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

wow....that's big 

....not even a little cut? A little added cardio?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Shit Leah.....how about 5-7 days of consistancy.....no cheats, cardio ONCE....and not take your metabolism down too fast! :ma.d:

If we go below 1900-2000 (which will happen if you miss meals....we will comproise the next several weeks and "stall out" too early!  :fingerforyou:

You will weigh 120-121 by New Years....just from water loss, less glycogen being stored and  a little BF loss....Please be patient...respect the process? 

DDP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I've been consistent except for xmas 

Okay, I know.....just NEVER make me bulk again!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

I promised....in writing, and meant it!  We keep our promises...right?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I think I like "Cutting w8"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes...we do 

I'm going to bed. ....do ya'll work on boxing day in the states or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been consistent except for xmas




....and "Pie Tasting" and "&*$@ "  and ............and ................and...........consistantly HUNGRY!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Two days I ate like shit ...and only cause you said I could


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes...showing the store to a guy from CA......who wants to move here......cross your fingers for me!  P

GNL...    *Failure is not your Destiny*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Good luck w/ that 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Two days I ate like shit ...and only cause you said I could



I don't believe I did......I said 2 meals, one each day...and some alcohol...that was the context! 

Oh it's my fault huh...stupid fucking  that I can't say NO to!    We'll see who is hardcore now! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

That's freaking chatter...it ain't gonna work is it  *sigh*

Have a good W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks! 


Can you rename my Bulking thread that I just moved please...to DP's NON BULK....


or whatever you want? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

w8lifter Moderating Duties 08:51 AM 

That was   Thanks! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

K...I did 

Gotta go...have fun 

I'll fix that when I get back if you don't like it


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

You're funny as hell BTW  ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

SYS!  

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

DP, W8 , I feel bad today! i was doing ok in my first 3 meals.., but after i was done with my 3'rd meal.. i hit the fridge for some baby ruth choclate, lots of almonds, cashew and more chocloate!!!! 
i havent done that for 3 weeks !!!! but i ve been seeing some good results since i started following your plan.. my question is, of what i eat today (bad food) is that gonna make me gain my fat back ?? or one day cheat is ok??? what do i need to do so what i ate wont count?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

IM NOT GONNA EAT MY OTHER TWO MEALS today!!!! i feel bad


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> IM NOT GONNA EAT MY OTHER TWO MEALS today!!!! i feel bad


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

OG....it ALL counts....and skipping your last two meals counts as screwing up too! You still don't "get" it.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

w8, i get it! i was just wondering if others in here screw up on their meals ones in a while.. is that normal??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes it's normal OG. I think you should allow yourself a cheat meal once a week. It will help you to stay on a proper diet the rest of the week. Cheat meal....not cheat day


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

that was my cheat meal! but how much can i consume on this one cheat meal?? im afraid i had too much!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

OG...just have one meal....the point is not to worry about it....you have one meal....eat one thing...eat three, as long as you're done in 30 minutes....don't worry about it.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

ok.. i would have 30- 40 grams of carbs 5 times a week and 50 -60 grams of carbs 2 times a week. these two days add extra carbs to the one meal only! (ill post my meal for tomorrow)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

only one cheat meal per week


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

not a cheat meal. the carb up days... the 5 days that i have 30-40 grams of carbs i dont eat oatmeal, apple, brown rice...but the carb up days (2 days) i would have them in one meal! 
i dont want to have cheat days once a week ( bad food) ill have it once a month


----------

